# Who is actually winning in Ukraine?



## DarthTrader

I actually think that Ukraine will end up being a disastrous blunder for the US-EU. Russia doesn't really have to accomplish anything further. Military defeat is unlikely. Putin's narrative has ALWAYS been to secure the Donbass and Crimea regions into autonomous or wholly Russian Oblasts. It looks like Russia's moving to secure those interests now. Anything else for them would be gravy.

But I think there's a "Great Game" here that they anticipated, because they've been preparing for it for 7 years.

Russia wants to deal a death blow to EU-US "Eurodollar" reserve currency and SWIFT. And they have. The entire world watches as the EU begs and blatantly refuses to pay Russia for gas in Rubles (a deadline which ends with the April Futures contract and payments must begin April 1st for all later Futures contracts: Nuances).

What this does for China, India, African nations we prey upon, South America, everyone else not in the elite OECD club is show that they are slaves to the Eurodollar. An expensive, controlled and abused currency. Whenever the US takes too much debt, the US prints more dollars, European Union does the same.

But when crushing trade and unfair financial practices forces Nigeria into debt, in comes the IMF, the US Aircraft Carriers, and the tools of Empire, to force Nigeria, or whoever, to bow to the Eurodollar.

How is that fair? How is that free? How is that *DEMOCRATIC*?

It's not.

And with the simple refusal to pay a sovereign nation in their sovereign currency for their national resources......Russia has exposed the US-EU as an impotent imperialist power that has been bloodsucking the world for decades.

The world has watched and listened.

And the world will turn to China for a neutral 3rd party, as Putin has foretold.

A world with a basket of currencies, where each nation pays for a nation's goods/services in their currency, not in some global Empire currency.

This is the death blow to the US-EU.

The question is, is it working? I think we see the cracks, but it's too early for any columns to crumble. The US-EU empire can limp on, or even recover, if it plays its cards right.

No one thinks the idiots in charge now are competent enough, however.


----------



## rightwinger

Putin has painted himself into a corner
He can no longer win

At best, he will leave a poorly supplied occupation force in the cities and have them slowly picked off

At worst, his invasion collapses and he loses his power base


----------



## Sunni Man

Putin is just sitting back and laughing as veggie Biden and his EU/Nato nitwit pals have no idea what to do?  ...  
Except pile on more useless sanctions and endlessly talk a good game. ..


----------



## TNHarley

Hell, there aint no telling how it is going over there. 
You cant believe anything.


----------



## Rye Catcher

DarthTrader said:


> I actually think that Ukraine will end up being a disastrous blunder for the US-EU. Russia doesn't really have to accomplish anything further. Military defeat is unlikely. Putin's narrative has ALWAYS been to secure the Donbass and Crimea regions into autonomous or wholly Russian Oblasts. It looks like Russia's moving to secure those interests now. Anything else for them would be gravy.
> 
> But I think there's a "Great Game" here that they anticipated, because they've been preparing for it for 7 years.
> 
> Russia wants to deal a death blow to EU-US "Eurodollar" reserve currency and SWIFT. And they have. The entire world watches as the EU begs and blatantly refuses to pay Russia for gas in Rubles (a deadline which ends with the April Futures contract and payments must begin April 1st for all later Futures contracts: Nuances).
> 
> What this does for China, India, African nations we prey upon, South America, everyone else not in the elite OECD club is show that they are slaves to the Eurodollar. An expensive, controlled and abused currency. Whenever the US takes too much debt, the US prints more dollars, European Union does the same.
> 
> But when crushing trade and unfair financial practices forces Nigeria into debt, in comes the IMF, the US Aircraft Carriers, and the tools of Empire, to force Nigeria, or whoever, to bow to the Eurodollar.
> 
> How is that fair? How is that free? How is that *DEMOCRATIC*?
> 
> It's not.
> 
> And with the simple refusal to pay a sovereign nation in their sovereign currency for their national resources......Russia has exposed the US-EU as an impotent imperialist power that has been bloodsucking the world for decades.
> 
> The world has watched and listened.
> 
> And the world will turn to China for a neutral 3rd party, as Putin has foretold.
> 
> A world with a basket of currencies, where each nation pays for a nation's goods/services in their currency, not in some global Empire currency.
> 
> This is the death blow to the US-EU.
> 
> The question is, is it working? I think we see the cracks, but it's too early for any columns to crumble. The US-EU empire can limp on, or even recover, if it plays its cards right.
> 
> No one thinks the idiots in charge now are competent enough, however.


Maybe you ought to write a comic book?


----------



## jwoodie

DarthTrader said:


> But when crushing trade and unfair financial practices forces Nigeria into debt, in comes the IMF, the US Aircraft Carriers, and the tools of Empire, to force Nigeria, or whoever, to bow to the Eurodollar.


How, exactly, did/does that work and how would economic conditions change if payments to oil exporting countries are made in their own currency??


----------



## badger2

DarthTrader said:


> I actually think that Ukraine will end up being a disastrous blunder for the US-EU. Russia doesn't really have to accomplish anything further. Military defeat is unlikely. Putin's narrative has ALWAYS been to secure the Donbass and Crimea regions into autonomous or wholly Russian Oblasts. It looks like Russia's moving to secure those interests now. Anything else for them would be gravy.
> 
> But I think there's a "Great Game" here that they anticipated, because they've been preparing for it for 7 years.
> 
> Russia wants to deal a death blow to EU-US "Eurodollar" reserve currency and SWIFT. And they have. The entire world watches as the EU begs and blatantly refuses to pay Russia for gas in Rubles (a deadline which ends with the April Futures contract and payments must begin April 1st for all later Futures contracts: Nuances).
> 
> What this does for China, India, African nations we prey upon, South America, everyone else not in the elite OECD club is show that they are slaves to the Eurodollar. An expensive, controlled and abused currency. Whenever the US takes too much debt, the US prints more dollars, European Union does the same.
> 
> But when crushing trade and unfair financial practices forces Nigeria into debt, in comes the IMF, the US Aircraft Carriers, and the tools of Empire, to force Nigeria, or whoever, to bow to the Eurodollar.
> 
> How is that fair? How is that free? How is that *DEMOCRATIC*?
> 
> It's not.
> 
> And with the simple refusal to pay a sovereign nation in their sovereign currency for their national resources......Russia has exposed the US-EU as an impotent imperialist power that has been bloodsucking the world for decades.
> 
> The world has watched and listened.
> 
> And the world will turn to China for a neutral 3rd party, as Putin has foretold.
> 
> A world with a basket of currencies, where each nation pays for a nation's goods/services in their currency, not in some global Empire currency.
> 
> This is the death blow to the US-EU.
> 
> The question is, is it working? I think we see the cracks, but it's too early for any columns to crumble. The US-EU empire can limp on, or even recover, if it plays its cards right.
> 
> No one thinks the idiots in charge now are competent enough, however.


Russian Army's most important target was Mariupol, which is finished. Putin's Chechens are now going building-to-building to root out the remaining Azov neo-nazis.


----------



## task0778

My guess?  Nobody.  Everybody is losing.  Not many winners outside of Ukraine either as far as I can tell.


----------



## Likkmee

The military industrial complex wins. They always have


----------



## badger2

On the economic front, there are Russian sanctions morphing.

2022 marta 31 (Aprelia 1) Porshchanie geishii: v Rossii stanet men'she iaponskikh avtomobilei
Fairwell to Geishii: There Will Be Fewer Japanese Cars in Russia
https://iz.ru/1313076/evgenii-bagda...v-rossii-stanet-menshe-iaponskikh-avtomobilei 

In addition, Putin's daughter is a Japanese philologist. Duh


----------



## FA_Q2

DarthTrader said:


> I actually think that Ukraine will end up being a disastrous blunder for the US-EU. Russia doesn't really have to accomplish anything further. Military defeat is unlikely. Putin's narrative has ALWAYS been to secure the Donbass and Crimea regions into autonomous or wholly Russian Oblasts. It looks like Russia's moving to secure those interests now. Anything else for them would be gravy.


You start your rant with a direct lie...









						Putin says Russia will achieve goals in Ukraine, won't bow to West
					

President Vladimir Putin said on Wednesday that Russia would achieve its goals in Ukraine and would not submit to what he called a Western attempt to achieve global dominance and dismember Russia.




					www.reuters.com
				




Putin has directly, and has since the start of the war, claimed much higher goals than securing Donbass region.  If that was the goal, he could have done so with no problems at all and likely no sanctions, mass deaths of his troops and unifying NATO.

When you have to resort to pure delusion to try and spin this in Putins favor you are just making the case against Putin and his mistakes for everyone else.  It is so obvious even you cant spin reality in favor of Russia.


----------



## badger2

Readers should really try to see the pretty cars in the photo, above.


----------



## badger2

FA_Q2 said:


> You start your rand with a direct lie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin says Russia will achieve goals in Ukraine, won't bow to West
> 
> 
> President Vladimir Putin said on Wednesday that Russia would achieve its goals in Ukraine and would not submit to what he called a Western attempt to achieve global dominance and dismember Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin has directly, and has since the start of the war, claimed much higher goals than securing Donbass region.  If that was the goal, he could have done so with no problems at all and likely no sanctions, mass deaths of his troops and unifying NATO.
> 
> When you have to resort to pure delusion to try and spin this in Putins favor you are just making the case against Putin and his mistakes for everyone else.  It is so obvious even you cant spin reality in favor of Russia.


Reality is in favor of Russia, now that it has access to the Black Sea. The Russian-Indian version of SWIFT will allow other banks, such as Venezuelan banks, to join. Shipping may affect future political ties between countries, while Germany tries to scrape up the rubles.

'If the "Chinese century" does indeed start around 2030, it is unlikely to last long, ending perhaps sometime around 2050, when the impact of global warming becomes unmanageable. With its main financial centers at Shanghai flooded and its agricultural heartland baking in insufferable heat, China's days as a global power will be numbered.'
(McCoy, To Govern the Globe, p. 312)

'


----------



## Sunni Man

Putin has an agenda and isn't going to back off.
He said from the get-go that he wanted 4 things.
#1  Ukraine lay down its weapons
#2  Donbas area to leave Ukraine (become independent state or join Russia)
#3  Ukraine never be allowed to join NATO
#4  No EU/NATO missiles, nuclear or conventional, on Ukraine land.


----------



## FA_Q2

badger2 said:


> Reality is in favor of Russia, now that it has access to the Black Sea. The Russian-Indian version of SWIFT will allow other banks, such as Venezuelan banks, to join. Shipping may affect future political ties between countries, while Germany tries to scrape up the rubles.
> 
> 'If the "Chinese century" does indeed start around 2030, it is unlikely to last long, ending perhaps sometime around 2050, when the impact of global warming becomes unmanageable. With its main financial centers at Shanghai flooded and its agricultural heartland baking in insufferable heat, China's days as a global power will be numbered.'
> (McCoy, To Govern the Globe, p. 312)
> 
> '


So now AGW is going to save Russia from cratering its international influence....

Sure thing.


----------



## BlindBoo

And the winner is..... munition manufacturers.


----------



## FA_Q2

Sunni Man said:


> Putin has an agenda and isn't going to back off.
> He said from the get-go that he wanted 4 things.
> #1  Ukraine lay down its weapons
> #2  Donbas area to leave Ukraine (become independent state or join Russia)
> #3  Ukraine never be allowed to join NATO
> #4  No EU/NATO missiles, nuclear or conventional, on Ukraine land.


Not sure what #1 entails, that just sounds like a vapid request.  Ukraine is not going to stop fighting any more than Russia.  When they come to terms both sides will 'lay down' their weapons.

#2 is almost assured IMHO.  Though Putin could have attained this with FAR less damage to Russia overall by simply focusing on this.  I think the annexation of Donbass is Putin's best chance at saving face when his intention have always been a change in Ukraine government that was essentially controlled by Russian interests.

#3 is a given at this point.  It was unlikely before and NATO has some blood on its hands by toying with but not following through in Ukraine's admittance into NATO.  It would have either been done or not bantered about.  One thing we need to learn, toying with these ideas does cause reactions from other geopolitical powers at great cost to the smaller players.

#4 was never even on the table AFAIK. 

All in all, the only real gain to Russia is going to be permanent strained relations between the west and Ukraine, as we did NOT protect them from Russia as we claimed we would, and gains in Donbass.  I have hears some interesting theories on Putin possibly having a hidden agenda in energy but I am less sure that he will make real gains there as the west is actively looking for long term solutions to get away from Russian energy exports.  They will achieve this because of Putin's nuclear threats.  He would have been FAR better off had he left that little outburst in his head.


----------



## Lastamender

Rye Catcher said:


> Maybe you ought to write a comic book?


Maybe you should stop reading them.


----------



## toobfreak

DarthTrader said:


> Who is actually winning in Ukraine?​



Offhand, I'd say Putin is.  

He has utterly BASHED Ukraine destroying cities and key infrastructure, sending millions fleeing.
He has goaded the West between a rock and a hard place now sending our economies reeling and our inflation soaring as we struggle to cope with the costs of our own actions.
Russia is raking in money hand over fist now as their oil and gas exports pour out at high prices!









						Russia is on pace to rake in $321 billion from energy exports this year as trade partners continue buying its oil and gas
					

The $321 billion would mark an increase of more than a third from 2021, according to a Bloomberg analysis.




					markets.businessinsider.com
				




And all we got out of the deal in Potatohead:


----------



## Rye Catcher

Lastamender said:


> Maybe you should stop reading them.


See only two shelves in my personal library in my avatar.


----------



## Ropey

Ukrainian delegation for ceasefire talks shows up in Nazi SS flight jackets to taunt Russians.









						Ukrainian Delegation For Ceasefire Talks Shows Up In Nazi SS Flight Jackets To Taunt Russians - Tsarizm
					

Ukrainian Delegation For Ceasefire Talks Shows Up In Nazi SS Flight Jackets To Taunt Russians.




					tsarizm.com


----------



## badger2

FA_Q2 said:


> So now AGW is going to save Russia from cratering its international influence....
> 
> Sure thing.


You're not that bright, and arrogant to boot.


----------



## FA_Q2

badger2 said:


> You're not that bright, and arrogant to boot.


ROFLMAO.

Oh the irony.


----------



## badger2

We see the automatons become more cynical and fragile with each passing year. Putin is doing a drug bust, while physically moving funky DNA away from the Russian border, including NATO's expansionist, (invaginating [italics]) DNA that originated from the Korean War and the psychopath theologian-pimp, Truman.


----------



## HappyJoy

DarthTrader said:


> I actually think that Ukraine will end up being a disastrous blunder for the US-EU. Russia doesn't really have to accomplish anything further. Military defeat is unlikely. Putin's narrative has ALWAYS been to secure the Donbass and Crimea regions into autonomous or wholly Russian Oblasts. It looks like Russia's moving to secure those interests now. Anything else for them would be gravy.
> 
> But I think there's a "Great Game" here that they anticipated, because they've been preparing for it for 7 years.
> 
> Russia wants to deal a death blow to EU-US "Eurodollar" reserve currency and SWIFT. And they have. The entire world watches as the EU begs and blatantly refuses to pay Russia for gas in Rubles (a deadline which ends with the April Futures contract and payments must begin April 1st for all later Futures contracts: Nuances).
> 
> What this does for China, India, African nations we prey upon, South America, everyone else not in the elite OECD club is show that they are slaves to the Eurodollar. An expensive, controlled and abused currency. Whenever the US takes too much debt, the US prints more dollars, European Union does the same.
> 
> But when crushing trade and unfair financial practices forces Nigeria into debt, in comes the IMF, the US Aircraft Carriers, and the tools of Empire, to force Nigeria, or whoever, to bow to the Eurodollar.
> 
> How is that fair? How is that free? How is that *DEMOCRATIC*?
> 
> It's not.
> 
> And with the simple refusal to pay a sovereign nation in their sovereign currency for their national resources......Russia has exposed the US-EU as an impotent imperialist power that has been bloodsucking the world for decades.
> 
> The world has watched and listened.
> 
> And the world will turn to China for a neutral 3rd party, as Putin has foretold.
> 
> A world with a basket of currencies, where each nation pays for a nation's goods/services in their currency, not in some global Empire currency.
> 
> This is the death blow to the US-EU.
> 
> The question is, is it working? I think we see the cracks, but it's too early for any columns to crumble. The US-EU empire can limp on, or even recover, if it plays its cards right.
> 
> No one thinks the idiots in charge now are competent enough, however.


You're the guy who posted a link to a website that you claimed showed Ukrainians were losing equipment by a 3 to 1 ratio vs. the Russians and it turned out the link stated the exact opposite.


----------



## DarthTrader

jwoodie said:


> How, exactly, did/does that work and how would economic conditions change if payments to oil exporting countries are made in their own currency??


The most important part to your question is interest rates. If you are borrowing currency from a government (Russia) to buy their commodities (oil) then you're now paying Russia a compounded 20% return.

Can you imagine the disaster the US would have if it had to pay 20% on all its debts?


----------



## DarthTrader

HappyJoy said:


> You're the guy who posted a link to a website that you claimed showed Ukrainians were losing equipment by a 3 to 1 ratio vs. the Russians and it turned out the link stated the exact opposite.


Ugh no, you're just too stupid to know that the Russians have 6x the equipment to lose. It's a 3:1 ratio when you compare the attrition rate. You're just to FUCKING STUPID to know the difference between RESULTS and whatever dumb shit you liberals call "participation trophies".


----------



## FA_Q2

DarthTrader said:


> The most important part to your question is interest rates. If you are borrowing currency from a government (Russia) to buy their commodities (oil) then you're now paying Russia a compounded 20% return.
> 
> Can you imagine the disaster the US would have if it had to pay 20% on all its debts?


Which is not happening.

So, once again, you are just spouting bullshit.


----------



## DarthTrader

FA_Q2 said:


> Which is not happening.
> 
> So, once again, you are just spouting bullshit.


Uh what? It's literally happening this month lol. All Futures contracts after April must be paid for (starting in April as of today) in Rubles.


----------



## HappyJoy

DarthTrader said:


> Ugh no, you're just too stupid to know that the Russians have 6x the equipment to lose. It's a 3:1 ratio when you compare the attrition rate. You're just to FUCKING STUPID to know the difference between RESULTS and whatever dumb shit you liberals call "participation trophies".


Do they?

You told us that Russia had taken out 3 times as many equipment as Ukraine. The opposite was true, your source actually showed that Ukraine was gaining on equipment by capturing, not losing at all. Weird.


----------



## Rye Catcher

badger2 said:


> Russian Army's most important target was Mariupol, which is finished. Putin's Chechens are now going building-to-building to root out the remaining Azov neo-nazis.


"Azov"? Arizona Outside Voices which still chant "lock her up" and believe the election of 2020 was stolen?


----------



## Rye Catcher

HappyJoy said:


> Do they?
> 
> You told us that Russia had taken out 3 times as many equipment as Ukraine. The opposite was true, your source actually showed that Ukraine was gaining on equipment by capturing, not losing at all. Weird.


He's getting his news directly from Tucker, and the fake news known as Faux News.


----------



## Lastamender

Rye Catcher said:


> He's getting his news directly from Tucker, and the fake news known as Faux News.


Tucker is as credible as any source out there.


----------



## Colin norris

DarthTrader said:


> I actually think that Ukraine will end up being a disastrous blunder for the US-EU. Russia doesn't really have to accomplish anything further. Military defeat is unlikely. Putin's narrative has ALWAYS been to secure the Donbass and Crimea regions into autonomous or wholly Russian Oblasts. It looks like Russia's moving to secure those interests now. Anything else for them would be gravy.
> 
> But I think there's a "Great Game" here that they anticipated, because they've been preparing for it for 7 years.
> 
> Russia wants to deal a death blow to EU-US "Eurodollar" reserve currency and SWIFT. And they have. The entire world watches as the EU begs and blatantly refuses to pay Russia for gas in Rubles (a deadline which ends with the April Futures contract and payments must begin April 1st for all later Futures contracts: Nuances).
> 
> What this does for China, India, African nations we prey upon, South America, everyone else not in the elite OECD club is show that they are slaves to the Eurodollar. An expensive, controlled and abused currency. Whenever the US takes too much debt, the US prints more dollars, European Union does the same.
> 
> But when crushing trade and unfair financial practices forces Nigeria into debt, in comes the IMF, the US Aircraft Carriers, and the tools of Empire, to force Nigeria, or whoever, to bow to the Eurodollar.
> 
> How is that fair? How is that free? How is that *DEMOCRATIC*?
> 
> It's not.
> 
> And with the simple refusal to pay a sovereign nation in their sovereign currency for their national resources......Russia has exposed the US-EU as an impotent imperialist power that has been bloodsucking the world for decades.
> 
> The world has watched and listened.
> 
> And the world will turn to China for a neutral 3rd party, as Putin has foretold.
> 
> A world with a basket of currencies, where each nation pays for a nation's goods/services in their currency, not in some global Empire currency.
> 
> This is the death blow to the US-EU.
> 
> The question is, is it working? I think we see the cracks, but it's too early for any columns to crumble. The US-EU empire can limp on, or even recover, if it plays its cards right.
> 
> No one thinks the idiots in charge now are competent enough, however.


You seem to use the word "actually" quite lot unnecessarily. Try writing without using  it as a sentence filler.


----------



## Lastamender

Colin norris said:


> You seem to use the word "actually" quite lot unnecessarily. Try writing without using  it as a sentence filler.


"Actually" is akin to "reality" is that why it bothers you?


----------



## Mac1958

Sunni Man said:


> Putin is just sitting back and laughing as veggie Biden and his EU/Nato nitwit pals have no idea what to do?  ...
> Except pile on more useless sanctions and endlessly talk a good game. ..


Quick question.  A straight answer is all I'm asking for, I'm not picking a fight, and I won't take the conversation beyond that.

Are you an American?


----------



## Sunni Man

Mac1958 said:


> *Quick question.  A straight answer is all I'm asking for, and I take the conversation beyond that.
> Are you an American?*


Yes, born in America, as were my parents and grandparents.  ...


----------



## DarthTrader

HappyJoy said:


> Do they?
> 
> You told us that Russia had taken out 3 times as many equipment as Ukraine. The opposite was true, your source actually showed that Ukraine was gaining on equipment by capturing, not losing at all. Weird.


Are you retarded? If you lose 1,000 from 40,000 that's less than losing 1,000 from 12,000.

LOL


----------



## HappyJoy

DarthTrader said:


> Are you retarded? If you lose 1,000 from 40,000 that's less than losing 1,000 from 12,000.
> 
> LOL


Really back pedaling on your original claim. You really think Russia can afford to send their entire military in?


----------



## HappyJoy

Rye Catcher said:


> He's getting his news directly from Tucker, and the fake news known as Faux News.


Tucker and anyone else who spews Russia propaganda.


----------



## Sunni Man

HappyJoy said:


> *You really think Russia can afford to send their entire military in?*


Putin is going to do whatever it takes to win the special military operation in Ukraine and achieve his goals.  ...


----------



## HappyJoy

Sunni Man said:


> Putin is going to do whatever it takes to win the special military operation in Ukraine and achieve his goals.  ...


Oh, it's turning out to be so very 'special'.


----------



## Toro

DarthTrader said:


> I actually think that Ukraine will end up being a disastrous blunder for the US-EU. Russia doesn't really have to accomplish anything further. Military defeat is unlikely. Putin's narrative has ALWAYS been to secure the Donbass and Crimea regions into autonomous or wholly Russian Oblasts. It looks like Russia's moving to secure those interests now. Anything else for them would be gravy.
> 
> But I think there's a "Great Game" here that they anticipated, because they've been preparing for it for 7 years.
> 
> Russia wants to deal a death blow to EU-US "Eurodollar" reserve currency and SWIFT. And they have. The entire world watches as the EU begs and blatantly refuses to pay Russia for gas in Rubles (a deadline which ends with the April Futures contract and payments must begin April 1st for all later Futures contracts: Nuances).
> 
> What this does for China, India, African nations we prey upon, South America, everyone else not in the elite OECD club is show that they are slaves to the Eurodollar. An expensive, controlled and abused currency. Whenever the US takes too much debt, the US prints more dollars, European Union does the same.
> 
> But when crushing trade and unfair financial practices forces Nigeria into debt, in comes the IMF, the US Aircraft Carriers, and the tools of Empire, to force Nigeria, or whoever, to bow to the Eurodollar.
> 
> How is that fair? How is that free? How is that *DEMOCRATIC*?
> 
> It's not.
> 
> And with the simple refusal to pay a sovereign nation in their sovereign currency for their national resources......Russia has exposed the US-EU as an impotent imperialist power that has been bloodsucking the world for decades.
> 
> The world has watched and listened.
> 
> And the world will turn to China for a neutral 3rd party, as Putin has foretold.
> 
> A world with a basket of currencies, where each nation pays for a nation's goods/services in their currency, not in some global Empire currency.
> 
> This is the death blow to the US-EU.
> 
> The question is, is it working? I think we see the cracks, but it's too early for any columns to crumble. The US-EU empire can limp on, or even recover, if it plays its cards right.
> 
> No one thinks the idiots in charge now are competent enough, however.



Ukraine is "actually winning."

Military defeat for Russia is already happening.

The American dollar will remain the world's reserve currency for many reasons.

And you're a Russian troll.


----------



## FA_Q2

DarthTrader said:


> Uh what? It's literally happening this month lol. All Futures contracts after April must be paid for (starting in April as of today) in Rubles.


And has Europe paid in Rubles yet?  Are they getting charged 20%?

No.

So gas flow to Europe has halted then, right?

No?

So.....

What is happening then?








						Putin talks tough on gas-for-rubles deadline. But flows continue to Europe
					

German Chancellor Olaf Scholz and Italian Prime Minister Mario Draghi believe Putin's decree does not apply to them.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## FA_Q2

Sunni Man said:


> Putin is going to do whatever it takes to win the special military operation in Ukraine and achieve his goals.  ...


No, Putin is going to do whatever it takes to save face, make a gain that he can pitch to the Russian populace as a 'win' and then end this.

The only real question is if Ukraine and the west give him something that can achieve this before things get even uglier.


----------



## HappyJoy

FA_Q2 said:


> No, Putin is going to do whatever it takes to save face, make a gain that he can pitch to the Russian populace as a 'win' and then end this.
> 
> The only real question is if Ukraine and the west give him something that can achieve this before things get even uglier.


The more this goes on the more I'm less inclined to think we need to give Putin an out. That is mostly up to Ukraine as they are the ones who will take the extended hit however, if Russia walks away with something that can be called a win, then it's not over. It will never be over.

However, if Russia is forced out of Ukraine (and that is not impossible) then Russia shrinks everywhere. They are already
 going to be in the whole for a decade whether they come back with a consolation prize or not. However, what does Belarus, or rebels in Georgia and other satellite states do when the guy that is propping them up loses? How about those far right nationalist assholes like Le Pen in France find that the guy they admire is humiliated? Are they still going to rant about immigrants flooding their countries due at least in part to Putin's activities in Syria?

I'm not attempting to make any definitive statements as there is at least a perceived risk in pushing Putin too far. I'm just not sure it's a reality when Russian generals (the ones not being killed in Ukraine) are lying to Putin about the status of the war (which could be total bs anyway, but entirely realistic at the same time).

Anyway, does Putin need an out? I'm less and less sure of that.

EDIT: I apologize for the over use of "however".


----------



## Baron

DarthTrader said:


> I actually think that Ukraine will end up being a disastrous blunder for the US-EU. Russia doesn't really have to accomplish anything further. Military defeat is unlikely. Putin's narrative has ALWAYS been to secure the Donbass and Crimea regions into autonomous or wholly Russian Oblasts. It looks like Russia's moving to secure those interests now. Anything else for them would be gravy.
> 
> But I think there's a "Great Game" here that they anticipated, because they've been preparing for it for 7 years.
> 
> Russia wants to deal a death blow to EU-US "Eurodollar" reserve currency and SWIFT. And they have. The entire world watches as the EU begs and blatantly refuses to pay Russia for gas in Rubles (a deadline which ends with the April Futures contract and payments must begin April 1st for all later Futures contracts: Nuances).
> 
> What this does for China, India, African nations we prey upon, South America, everyone else not in the elite OECD club is show that they are slaves to the Eurodollar. An expensive, controlled and abused currency. Whenever the US takes too much debt, the US prints more dollars, European Union does the same.
> 
> But when crushing trade and unfair financial practices forces Nigeria into debt, in comes the IMF, the US Aircraft Carriers, and the tools of Empire, to force Nigeria, or whoever, to bow to the Eurodollar.
> 
> How is that fair? How is that free? How is that *DEMOCRATIC*?
> 
> It's not.
> 
> And with the simple refusal to pay a sovereign nation in their sovereign currency for their national resources......Russia has exposed the US-EU as an impotent imperialist power that has been bloodsucking the world for decades.
> 
> The world has watched and listened.
> 
> And the world will turn to China for a neutral 3rd party, as Putin has foretold.
> 
> A world with a basket of currencies, where each nation pays for a nation's goods/services in their currency, not in some global Empire currency.
> 
> This is the death blow to the US-EU.
> 
> The question is, is it working? I think we see the cracks, but it's too early for any columns to crumble. The US-EU empire can limp on, or even recover, if it plays its cards right.
> 
> No one thinks the idiots in charge now are competent enough, however.



Below are the true winners of Ukrainian crisis


----------



## Rogue AI

Toro said:


> Ukraine is "actually winning."
> 
> Military defeat for Russia is already happening.
> 
> The American dollar will remain the world's reserve currency for many reasons.
> 
> And you're a Russian troll.


4 million people don't flee the winning side.


----------



## Turtlesoup

rightwinger said:


> Putin has painted himself into a corner
> He can no longer win
> 
> At best, he will leave a poorly supplied occupation force in the cities and have them slowly picked off
> 
> At worst, his invasion collapses and he loses his power base


Right...things are about to get really really bad.     Come this fall and winter---the west is going to be hurting.


----------



## HappyJoy

Rogue AI said:


> 4 million people don't flee the winning side.



Yeah, people tend to flee war zones where civilians are targeted which is completely separate from Russia getting it's ass handed to them by a smaller army.


----------



## badger2

This video may already have been posted on another thread.









						Russians ‘leave burned & booby-trapped bodies of civilians' on road of death
					

MERCILESS Russian soldiers have reportedly left burned and booby-trapped bodies of executed civilians on a highway in the latest horrific war crimes. A total of thirteen bodies were seen on the mai…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## Rogue AI

HappyJoy said:


> Yeah, people tend to flee war zones where civilians are targeted which is completely separate from Russia getting it's ass handed to them by a smaller army.


They are still fleeing, every day. If Russia was losing as you claim, people would feel safe enough to stay. Western Ukraine is supposedly safe, yet the people keep going. Your version doesn't make sense.


----------



## HappyJoy

Rogue AI said:


> They are still fleeing, every day. If Russia was losing as you claim, people would feel safe enough to stay. Western Ukraine is supposedly safe, yet the people keep going. Your version doesn't make sense.



Civilians are fleeing when they are bombed by Russians yes. That has nothing to do with Russia's full retreat from around Kiev where they have sustained heavy losses. Also, Ukrainians are beginning to return to that portion of the country since Russia ran with its tail between the legs. 

But, really glad you're happy all those innocent people were slaughtered.


----------



## badger2

Just before 2:00 PM this report, not verifiable:

2022 Ap 2 Turkey


----------



## HappyJoy

badger2 said:


> Just before 2:00 PM this report, not verifiable:
> 
> 2022 Ap 2 Turkey


I'm sure Russia is telling you everything you want to hear.


----------



## badger2

Rogue AI said:


> They are still fleeing, every day. If Russia was losing as you claim, people would feel safe enough to stay. Western Ukraine is supposedly safe, yet the people keep going. Your version doesn't make sense.


In the east, Ukrainian forces on the eastern side of the current battle line (Kharkiv) can't retreat, are exhausted and out of food. There is also rumor of Russian mercenaries about to move in.


----------



## badger2

There is some video footage of the current Kharkiv line. This Frenchman says a number of Ukrainian Army top brass were killed in the rocket strike:

'Here is firing of Iskander missiles filmed in the Kharkiv region which destroyed the Ukrainian headquarters causing 100 deaths on the side of Ukrainian forces.'


----------



## FA_Q2

HappyJoy said:


> The more this goes on the more I'm less inclined to think we need to give Putin an out. That is mostly up to Ukraine as they are the ones who will take the extended hit however, if Russia walks away with something that can be called a win, then it's not over. It will never be over.


This is true, if Putin gets a 'win,' but I do not think that Ukraine needs to give Putin a win but rather an out.  I think those are very different things even if the line can be somewhat subtle in some cases.

I am less sure that Putin will take the hit all across the board without crossing some very dangerous lines.  Would he care if his own destruction also included the destruction of Russia?  The key is, IMHO, Putin getting something that allows him to feel like he saved face, even if he did not, AND it is still obvious even to Putin that it was a clear loss.  

Donbass and Crimea may very well be that thing.  


HappyJoy said:


> However, if Russia is forced out of Ukraine (and that is not impossible) then Russia shrinks everywhere. They are already
> going to be in the whole for a decade whether they come back with a consolation prize or not. However, what does Belarus, or rebels in Georgia and other satellite states do when the guy that is propping them up loses? How about those far right nationalist assholes like Le Pen in France find that the guy they admire is humiliated? Are they still going to rant about immigrants flooding their countries due at least in part to Putin's activities in Syria?


It may not be impossible but Russia has not brought its entire war machine to bear, at least not as far as I know.  And I am not talking about troops on the ground but rather a general scorched earth policy.  Even leaving nuclear arsenals out of this entirely and other WMD, Russia has the capability of essentially turning Ukraine into a parking lot with extensive and indiscriminate shelling.

What would our response be in that situation?  What could anyone do with the continued threat of nuclear war on the other side of military action?  

I hope you are correct, do not get me wrong.  Ukraine has certainly positioned themselves for that possibility.  I am just somewhat concerned that Russia's fall may very well extend far beyond Russia and its closest neighbors.  Even more than that, Russia's outright loss would have far reaching consequences for other nations as well such as China.


HappyJoy said:


> I'm not attempting to make any definitive statements as there is at least a perceived risk in pushing Putin too far. I'm just not sure it's a reality when Russian generals (the ones not being killed in Ukraine) are lying to Putin about the status of the war (which could be total bs anyway, but entirely realistic at the same time).
> 
> Anyway, does Putin need an out? I'm less and less sure of that.
> 
> EDIT: I apologize for the over use of "however".


I would also not make any definitive statements, no one knows the full picture here least of all some anonymous people on a message board but I am concerned that Putin may actually go nuts should he find himself backed to far into a corner.  That is the problem with these major powers being run by dictators, to much rests on the whims of very powerful people.  I could be wrong and hope that you are correct.  If Russia is simply crushed from these actions it would be the best end possible.  It may even push Russians themselves to reject the authoritarian government that has placed them in this shitty situation.  There is something to be said that this is all on Russia's head as no one invaded them as we did in Afghanistan and Iraq or even sanctions that were brought on by outside meddling as is the case in Iran.  There is no one they can point to and blame the degradation of the country on other than the out of control government.  Even the media control in Russia cannot cover up the dead bodies coming back from Ukraine and loss of the Russian economy.

And you only used however twice   I am far worse most of the time lol.


----------



## badger2

Russia's current Iskander hit at Kharkiv is psychologically devastating, as 100, including Ukrainian top brass, die. Out of fuel and food, unable to retreat and exhausted, Kozin's prediction is coming true:

" As soon as the Russian forces take the city of Mariupol under control, the Kiev regime will fall. The capture of Mariupol and its complete liberation from the Ukrainian neo-nazis is of great importance for the Russian Army."
(Vladimir Kozin, Academy of Military Sciences of the Russian Federation)


----------



## Toro

badger2 said:


> In the east, Ukrainian forces on the eastern side of the current battle line (Kharkiv) can't retreat, are exhausted and out of food. There is also rumor of Russian mercenaries about to move in.



Russia needs mercenaries because the Russian army sucks.

Sux 2bu troll!


----------



## Rogue AI

HappyJoy said:


> Civilians are fleeing when they are bombed by Russians yes. That has nothing to do with Russia's full retreat from around Kiev where they have sustained heavy losses. Also, Ukrainians are beginning to return to that portion of the country since Russia ran with its tail between the legs.
> 
> But, really glad you're happy all those innocent people were slaughtered.


They are fleeing Ukraine, if they thought they were winning they would stay in the western Ukraine.  

Russia withdrew, by choice, they were not forced out of the Kiev area. Pay closer attention to what the news is actually saying.


----------



## HappyJoy

Rogue AI said:


> They are fleeing Ukraine, if they thought they were winning they would stay in the western Ukraine.



They are returning to the Kiev area.


Rogue AI said:


> Russia withdrew, by choice, they were not forced out of the Kiev area. Pay closer attention to what the news is actually saying.



They lost a lot in the Kiev area, why do you think they retreated?


----------



## Rogue AI

HappyJoy said:


> They are returning to the Kiev area.
> 
> 
> They lost a lot in the Kiev area, why do you think they retreated?


People in the Kiev area fled to the city and now are starting to return to the suburbs. Thousands still flee the country every day.

Russia did withdraw and regrouped. They were not forced. Even Western media report that.


----------



## HappyJoy

Rogue AI said:


> People in the Kiev area fled to the city and now are starting to return to the suburbs. Thousands still flee the country every day.
> 
> Russia did withdraw and regrouped. They were not forced. Even Western media report that.


True, nobody forced Russia to discontinue getting their asses kicked trying to take Kiev.


----------



## badger2

Russians knew what to do from the beginning, all of Ukraine was not the goal. It would be stupid to get nearer to the funky, decadent, Western-influenced DNA as they got closer to funky, decadent, Western-influenced NATO DNA.  Western media and Intel effeminates are milking this as a mistake.

Goals included physically removing the neo-nazi baboonage away from the Russian border.


----------



## Rogue AI

HappyJoy said:


> True, nobody forced Russia to discontinue getting their asses kicked trying to take Kiev.


If that's what you want to believe.


----------



## HappyJoy

Rogue AI said:


> If that's what you want to believe.


Only because it's true. Russia lost valuable assets and while pulling back they lost more.

But, you're probably all googy ass happy about them murdering civilians.


----------



## FA_Q2

Rogue AI said:


> If that's what you want to believe.


It is the truth.

Why do you think they retreated?  They were doing so well that they just could not handle all that success?

They went onto Kyiv for a reason, did they not?

Whatever that reason was, it is clear it was NOT achieved.  They left without achieving their goal.  You trying to spin it as not 'forced' is just trying to save face that they did not have the capability to achieve their goals in that military action.

There is no way to spin that in a manner that is not losing the battle.


----------



## Rogue AI

FA_Q2 said:


> It is the truth.
> 
> Why do you think they retreated?  They were doing so well that they just could not handle all that success?
> 
> They went onto Kyiv for a reason, did they not?
> 
> Whatever that reason was, it is clear it was NOT achieved.  They left without achieving their goal.  You trying to spin it as not 'forced' is just trying to save face that they did not have the capability to achieve their goals in that military action.
> 
> There is no way to spin that in a manner that is not losing the battle.


The Russian troops in the north are a holding force. So long as they are there the Ukrainians cannot use their own forces to reinforce the fighting in Donbas and the south. It's not complicated. Kiev will be the last city to fall, only after Russia has achieved It's other objectives.


----------



## HappyJoy

Rogue AI said:


> The Russian troops in the north are a holding force. So long as they are there the Ukrainians cannot use their own forces to reinforce the fighting in Donbas and the south. It's not complicated. Kiev will be the last city to fall, only after Russia has achieved It's other objectives.


They left. They went and lost a lot of equipment and lives and then they left. To add insult to injury the Ukrainians were picking them off as they were retreating.


----------



## Rogue AI

HappyJoy said:


> They left. They went and lost a lot of equipment and lives and then they left. To add insult to injury the Ukrainians were picking them off as they were retreating.


Hardly, they left of their own volition on, on their own time table.  You folks are ill informed.  If they left anything behind it was because it was broken.


----------



## badger2

Rogue AI said:


> The Russian troops in the north are a holding force. So long as they are there the Ukrainians cannot use their own forces to reinforce the fighting in Donbas and the south. It's not complicated. Kiev will be the last city to fall, only after Russia has achieved It's other objectives.


That's why Putin's Chechens are at Mariupol: they are good at what they do.
'As soon as Russian forces take the city of Mariupol under control, the Kiev regime will fall. The capture of Mariupol and its complete liberation from the Ukrainian neo-nazis is of great importance for the Russian Army.'
(Vladimir Kozin, Academy of Military Sciences of the Russian Federation)


----------



## badger2

More controversial, this is from a suspended tweet. At timepoint 1:50, the man is saying that Russian soldiers raped a girl who was found in a basement with her dead mother. According to him, the soldiers filmed the rape on their cellphones.


----------



## AlexanderPK

badger2 said:


> More controversial, this is from a suspended tweet. At timepoint 1:50, the man is saying that Russian soldiers raped a girl who was found in a basement with her dead mother. According to him, the soldiers filmed the rape on their cellphones.


When you see it's *DW *you can bet it's bull from top to bottom. This also goes to everything *Litvin *refers to.


----------



## badger2

AlexanderPK said:


> When you see it's *DW *you can bet it's bull from top to bottom. This also goes to everything *Litvin *refers to.


Yes, it does seem that way. The photo-opportunist Israeli Ambassador to Ukraine is full of shit, to projecting indignance. It will take time to document the story of the Donbas 14,000 and 100+ burned alive at Odessa.


----------



## HappyJoy

Rogue AI said:


> Hardly, they left of their own volition on, on their own time table.  You folks are ill informed.  If they left anything behind it was because it was broken.


Broken, captured, destroyed.


----------



## badger2

Our first intuition was retribution for Odessa, followed by retribution for 14,000 since 2014. Apparently in the media, there was an explosion at Odessa late Sunday. Verification is required.


----------



## badger2

It was apparently a missile strike at Odessa:


Odessa is 30 deg. 44' 36.4" E longitude
Kiev is 30 deg. 31' 24" E longitude

On the north-south axis, thay is to say the (capitalist axis [italics]), the missile is a sign that links to Bucha, much as the Kinzhal strike at Ivano-Frankivsk linked to the Pentagon's black marionette Austin as well as that city links to the Pentagon itself. Any Russian who knows the history of those 100+ burned alive at Odessa, will interpret this sign as they would Putin's strike at Ivano-Frankivsk. Thus, Bucha massacre will most likely be defined by them as retribution.


----------



## badger2

The reader should click on "Continue watching on Twitter" and scroll down to the fifth photo.


----------



## Toro




----------



## badger2

Caution: This is a twice-removed source so no citation for either source will be given:

2022 Ap 3
 Odessa and Odeska Oblast, Red Alert: multiple explosions

Ivano-Frankivsk and Kolomyia, explosions; Ivano-Frankivsk administration not confirming explosions

Russian forces are deploying in Sumy and we expect an attack soon

469 citizens evacuated from Mariupol to Berdyansk

Explosions in Rivne area

Russian Army shelling Kharkiv: 7 killed, 34 injured incl. 3 children

Zaporiska Oblast: Red Alert

Kryvyi, Red Alert

Explosion in Ternopil

Destruction of Buzova UKXB airfield west of Kiev

Ukrainian military clearing Kolychivka, Yahidne and Ivanivka villages

Vinnytska Oblast: Red Alert 

Cherkaska, Kirovohradska, Volynska, Rivnenska, Khmelnytska Oblasts: Red Alert

There is abundant discourse in the media that Bucha was Russian retribution and apparently a provocation at Bucha, Russia has requested UN Security Council meeting on the issue.


----------



## FA_Q2

Rogue AI said:


> The Russian troops in the north are a holding force. So long as they are there the Ukrainians cannot use their own forces to reinforce the fighting in Donbas and the south. It's not complicated. Kiev will be the last city to fall, only after Russia has achieved It's other objectives.


So it was a mistake to go into Kyiv?

A mistake because they were not making gains.  Losing men and equipment and not making strategic gains.

So now you agree with what I said.  

Spin, spin, spin.


----------



## Rogue AI

FA_Q2 said:


> So it was a mistake to go into Kyiv?
> 
> A mistake because they were not making gains.  Losing men and equipment and not making strategic gains.
> 
> So now you agree with what I said.
> 
> Spin, spin, spin.


No, it was no mistake. As long as forces are in the north Ukrainians are pinned in the region, unable to reinforce units to the east or south. Ukrainian forces in the south and east are getting no supplies and no reinforcements. Once Donbas is secured the rest of the Ukraine is wide open.


----------



## badger2

Rogue AI said:


> No, it was no mistake. As long as forces are in the north Ukrainians are pinned in the region, unable to reinforce units to the east or south. Ukrainian forces in the south and east are getting no supplies and no reinforcements. Once Donbas is secured the rest of the Ukraine is wide open.


Caution: clicking on the URL will trigger CIA-MI5-6 surveillance software.

POSPOTUS and his POS son are involved in what's (under [italics]) the Donbas:

Yuzivka


			https://spravdi.gov.ua/en/yzivka-between-fakes-and-the-truth-of-ukraines-gas-independence/
		

'....and with its help, Biden and others expect to roust Russia from the gas market.'


----------



## FA_Q2

Rogue AI said:


> No, it was no mistake. As long as forces are in the north Ukrainians are pinned in the region, unable to reinforce units to the east or south. Ukrainian forces in the south and east are getting no supplies and no reinforcements. Once Donbas is secured the rest of the Ukraine is wide open.


If it was 'no mistake' then why retreat....


----------



## Rogue AI

FA_Q2 said:


> If it was 'no mistake' then why retreat....


To regroup and pull the Ukrainian forces north out of Kiev. They are further away from Donbas now than when they started.


----------



## badger2

This is a gas war against predatory capitalism and POSPOTUS and his POS son are amongst the vultures waiting on the telephone lines:

The Yuzivka report (post #84) goes on to say:
'Shale gas, which is mined in the Donbas, is much cheaper than the gas produced in the U.S. Americans need the territory of the Donbas, but they do not need people. They need the local population to leave these lands.'

2022 Ap 4 Moscow Times: Donbas Evacuations








						Ukraine Governor Urges Evacuations in Region Targeted By Russia - The Moscow Times
					

The situation in the Ukrainian controlled eastern region of Donbas is "tense," a regional governor said Monday, asking people to evacuate as the army braced for a Russian advance.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				



'...."We want as few citizens as possible to stay here." '


----------



## Toro

Rogue AI said:


> No, it was no mistake. As long as forces are in the north Ukrainians are pinned in the region, unable to reinforce units to the east or south. Ukrainian forces in the south and east are getting no supplies and no reinforcements. Once Donbas is secured the rest of the Ukraine is wide open.



There are no more Russian War Criminal troops in the north, Russian AI. They've lost about a third of their BTGs. Quite the "holding force."

Keep dreaming.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Rogue AI

Toro said:


> There are no more Russian War Criminal troops in the north, Russian AI. They've lost about a third of their BTGs. Quite the "holding force."
> 
> Keep dreaming.


Whatever you Zelensky boot licker.


----------



## Toro

Rogue AI said:


> Whatever you Zelensky boot licker.



You hate America and freedom, Russian AI.


----------



## Rogue AI

Toro said:


> You hate America and freedom, Russian AI.


Nope, just don't like the corrupt monkey in Kiev. Your childish worldview is getting boring.


----------



## Toro

Rogue AI said:


> Nope, just don't like the corrupt monkey in Kiev. Your childish worldview is getting boring.



Your childish pro-Putin anti-American worldview is boring, москаль неудачник


----------



## marvin martian

Toro said:


> Your childish pro-Putin anti-American worldview is boring, москаль неудачник



Why is your avatar the flag of a nation that outlawed gay marriage, Nazi?


----------



## Toro

marvin martian said:


> Why is your avatar the flag of a nation that outlawed gay marriage, Nazi?



Pro-Putin anti-American marvin moron says what?

LOL


----------



## Rogue AI

Toro said:


> Your childish pro-Putin anti-American worldview is boring, москаль неудачник


Did you pick that awesome debate style up in third grade? How pathetic you are.


----------



## Vikrant

What is the total number of Russian casualties so far? Does anyone know?


----------



## Rogue AI

Vikrant said:


> What is the total number of Russian casualties so far? Does anyone know?


According to Russia, their most recent release was March 25.









						Some 1,351 Russian troops killed since start of special operation in Ukraine — top brass
					

According to First Deputy Chief of the General Staff of the Russian Armed Forces Sergey Rudskoy, 3,825 servicemen have been wounded




					tass.com


----------



## RodISHI

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/03/24/russia-troops-casualties-nato-ukraine/
		



Plus the 1,500 that they scurried out of there with severe radiation poisoning from playing at Chernobyl nuclear exclusion zone.


----------



## badger2

Rogue AI said:


> According to Russia, their most recent release was March 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some 1,351 Russian troops killed since start of special operation in Ukraine — top brass
> 
> 
> According to First Deputy Chief of the General Staff of the Russian Armed Forces Sergey Rudskoy, 3,825 servicemen have been wounded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tass.com


Yes, this seems accurate. Notice that Putin said white armbands at Bucha. Be suspicious of reports mentioning blue armbands.


----------



## para bellum

Vikrant said:


> What is the total number of Russian casualties so far? Does anyone know?


NATO estimated 30-40K total, 7-15K killed, that was March 23.

Russian media briefly put up 9,861 killed and 16K wounded (attributed to the MoD). It was taken down almost immediately, but not before a web archive had snagged the page.


----------



## badger2

POSPOTUS and his POS son want what's under the batlefield, American vultures waiting on the telephone lines like birds.

 Here is a map of the Yuzivka gas field so that readers can follow the coming violence in the Donbas:
shalegas.in.ua/en/yuzivska-ploscha/


----------



## badger2

USMB software rejects the URL. Typing it in the spacebar should suffice.


----------



## FA_Q2

Rogue AI said:


> To regroup and pull the Ukrainian forces north out of Kiev. They are further away from Donbas now than when they started.


Yes, BECAUSE they got beat in Kyiv and could not achieve their goals there so they had to regroup.

You keep pretending that is not the case which is quite telling.  Anything to spin this for the Russians.


----------



## badger2

Copordinating with the map (post #102), at the southern end of the Yuzivka gas field lies Dontesk. Marinka is to the southwest.

2022 aprelia 5 Marinka Video








						Опубликовано видео удара «Градами» по позициям ВСУ под Марьинкой
					

Артиллерия Донецкой Народной Республики (ДНР) продолжает разрушать укрепления Вооруженных сил Украины (ВСУ) под городом Марьинка. Корреспондент телеканала «Известия» Валентин Трушнин во вторник, 5 апреля, заснял удар реактивной системой залпового огня «Град» по позициям украинских военных.




					iz.ru


----------



## badger2

Опубликовано видео удара «Градами» по позициям ВСУ под Марьинкой
					

Артиллерия Донецкой Народной Республики (ДНР) продолжает разрушать укрепления Вооруженных сил Украины (ВСУ) под городом Марьинка. Корреспондент телеканала «Известия» Валентин Трушнин во вторник, 5 апреля, заснял удар реактивной системой залпового огня «Град» по позициям украинских военных.




					iz.ru
				




Ukrainian forces are advancing towards Donetsk and the grads seen in the video above are repelling them.


----------



## Rogue AI

FA_Q2 said:


> Yes, BECAUSE they got beat in Kyiv and could not achieve their goals there so they had to regroup.
> 
> You keep pretending that is not the case which is quite telling.  Anything to spin this for the Russians.


Ukrainian troops moved out of Kiev. All Russia has to do is cut them off from returning and they'll be caught in the open and destroyed.


----------



## para bellum

Rogue AI said:


> Ukrainian troops moved out of Kiev. All Russia has to do is cut them off from returning and they'll be caught in the open and destroyed.


No, Ukraine defeated Russia in the battle for Kiev, and the 35th CA withdrew in disarray. Russia will try to reconstitute what's left of those forces and send them to Kharkiv. Some of those BTG's have lost 50% or more of their combat strength.

Russia has a new exposed left flank, and Ukraine will exploit it.


----------



## Rogue AI

para bellum said:


> No, Ukraine defeated Russia in the battle for Kiev, and the 35th CA withdrew in disarray. Russia will try to reconstitute what's left of those forces and send them to Kharkiv. Some of those BTG's have lost 50% or more of their combat strength.
> 
> Russia has a new exposed left flank, and Ukraine will exploit it.


I guess we'll see. I wouldn't trust much coming from the West. These are the same clowns who said the 200,000 man Afghan army would hold off the Taliban. These same clowns said Russia would be out of ammo weeks ago. Take it all with a grain of salt.


----------



## badger2

Ukraine apparently fired a rocket into a Donetsk residential area about two hours ago. Nowhere near a military target. Video may be on youtube.


----------



## Vikrant

There were 7 Kalibr missiles fired by Russian naval fleet couple of days ago. What were the targets of those Kalibrs? I have seen a report on WION which shows missiles getting fired but does not say anything about the intended targets.


----------



## badger2

Vikrant said:


> There were 7 Kalibr missiles fired by Russian naval fleet couple of days ago. What were the targets of those Kalibrs? I have seen a report on WION which shows missiles getting fired but does not say anything about the intended targets.


Will try to check this what is your link?


----------



## badger2

This says seven rockets were fired at ground targets in Ukraine without naming them. The Commander of the anti-aircraft system for this region of the Black Sea Fleet can be followed-up in subsequent news: SerhiyPachepka: 

2022 aprelia 5 Kailbr








						Видео пуска ракет «Калибр» по наземным целям на Украине опубликовало Минобороны России
					

Пуск был осуществлен малым ракетным кораблем Черноморского флота из акватории Черного моря




					www.kp.ru


----------



## Ringo

https://idiod.video/0ak4a6.mp4
		

A group of "Azov" nationalists  decided to make their way from the urban development of Mariupol to the port. They didn't make it.


----------



## Toro

rofl


----------



## Ringo




----------



## badger2

A current map, if the URL works:




__





						Loading…
					





					www.google.com


----------



## badger2

Ukraine Control Map - Google My Maps
					

Ukraine Control Map continuously updated by people at Project Owl OSINT (@projectowlosint)  * Presence = reports of troops but no specific geolocation or imagery; covers a very wide area * Position = there is some sort of evidence and/or geolocation of troops in question; covers a smaller, more...




					www.google.com


----------



## badger2

Jennifer Granholm's stocks resonate with the POSPOTUS and POS son for Burisma connections to the Yuzivka gas field. 

Yuzivka (Yuzivska) Gas Field
shalegas.in.ua/en/yuzivska-ploscha/


----------



## badger2

USMB software rejects the URL. It will function if typed in the spacebar.


----------



## skye

Who is winning in Ukraine?

Not Ukraine.


----------



## Toro

skye said:


> Who is winning in Ukraine?
> 
> Not Ukraine.



LOL

Keep clinging, Nazi loser!


----------



## Toro

skye is on the side of Nazis


No surprise there!

LOL


----------



## AZrailwhale

DarthTrader said:


> I actually think that Ukraine will end up being a disastrous blunder for the US-EU. Russia doesn't really have to accomplish anything further. Military defeat is unlikely. Putin's narrative has ALWAYS been to secure the Donbass and Crimea regions into autonomous or wholly Russian Oblasts. It looks like Russia's moving to secure those interests now. Anything else for them would be gravy.
> 
> But I think there's a "Great Game" here that they anticipated, because they've been preparing for it for 7 years.
> 
> Russia wants to deal a death blow to EU-US "Eurodollar" reserve currency and SWIFT. And they have. The entire world watches as the EU begs and blatantly refuses to pay Russia for gas in Rubles (a deadline which ends with the April Futures contract and payments must begin April 1st for all later Futures contracts: Nuances).
> 
> What this does for China, India, African nations we prey upon, South America, everyone else not in the elite OECD club is show that they are slaves to the Eurodollar. An expensive, controlled and abused currency. Whenever the US takes too much debt, the US prints more dollars, European Union does the same.
> 
> But when crushing trade and unfair financial practices forces Nigeria into debt, in comes the IMF, the US Aircraft Carriers, and the tools of Empire, to force Nigeria, or whoever, to bow to the Eurodollar.
> 
> How is that fair? How is that free? How is that *DEMOCRATIC*?
> 
> It's not.
> 
> And with the simple refusal to pay a sovereign nation in their sovereign currency for their national resources......Russia has exposed the US-EU as an impotent imperialist power that has been bloodsucking the world for decades.
> 
> The world has watched and listened.
> 
> And the world will turn to China for a neutral 3rd party, as Putin has foretold.
> 
> A world with a basket of currencies, where each nation pays for a nation's goods/services in their currency, not in some global Empire currency.
> 
> This is the death blow to the US-EU.
> 
> The question is, is it working? I think we see the cracks, but it's too early for any columns to crumble. The US-EU empire can limp on, or even recover, if it plays its cards right.
> 
> No one thinks the idiots in charge now are competent enough, however.


If all Putin had wanted was the Donbas Oblast, he could have driven in unopposed, and the rebel government would have provided a fig leaf for his illegal occupation.  Likely. the west would have done nothing but mutter complaints just as it did when he stole Ossetia from Georgia and Crimea from Ukraine earlier.  Instead, he tried to steal a whole country, most of which wants nothing to do with a Russian occupation having learned its lesson in the hundred plus years of the last Russian occupation.


----------



## badger2

skye said:


> Who is winning in Ukraine?
> 
> Not Ukraine.


When one sees the phrase "slava ukraini," that's not the entire phrase. The rest is "death to all my enemies."


----------



## badger2

A zachistka 'cleansing' is now happening in the Donbas. Since the nazi-dem POSPOTUS and his POS son want the gas that's under the battlefield, Russia is responding. This is a map of the Yuzivka (Yuzivska) gas field. The rocket strike occurred at Kramatorsk train station just inside the gas-field perimeter:

Current ligitimate URL:
shalegas.in.ua/en/yuzivska-ploscha/

Alternate URL:




__





						Yuzivska area | Unconventional Gas in Ukraine
					

Basic information on Yusivska area for tight sand gas extraction (Shell).



					shalegas.in.ua
				




Second Alternate URL:




__





						Yuzivska area | Unconventional Gas in Ukraine
					

Basic information on Yusivska area for tight sand gas extraction (Shell).



					www.shalegas.in.ua


----------



## badger2

Kramatorsk is inside the notch. Russian 'p' = Eng. 'r'


----------



## FA_Q2

AZrailwhale said:


> If all Putin had wanted was the Donbas Oblast, he could have driven in unopposed, and the rebel government would have provided a fig leaf for his illegal occupation.  Likely. the west would have done nothing but mutter complaints just as it did when he stole Ossetia from Georgia and Crimea from Ukraine earlier.  Instead, he tried to steal a whole country, most of which wants nothing to do with a Russian occupation having learned its lesson in the hundred plus years of the last Russian occupation.


This.

Putin made a grave error in trying to take all of Ukraine.


----------



## badger2

Yesterday on Skye's Nuland thread we mentioned Zelenskiy's advisor, Arestovych. This report for Kramatorsk spells Arestovych's name with a 'i,' and one must be cautious due to deliberate name mispellings, an issue brought up in Ukraine's Security Council meeting and the resulting sanctions, report extant in the media. Arestovich has also named those involved in Bucha as Russian 76th Airborne Assault Division.

2022 aprelia 8 Komsomolskaya Pravda








						Буча-2: Почему именно Украина ударила «Точкой У» по вокзалу Краматорска
					

Около 30 погибших, 100 раненых… Атаку на людей Киев снова пытается списать на Россию. Но есть нестыковки




					www.kp.ru
				



 ' "Rossii nanesla udar po vokzalu dvumia raketami opeerativeno-takticheskogo komplexa "Iskander," pogibli okolo 30 mirnykh zhitelei, bolee 11 ranenykh," po goriachim sledam zaiavil mestnyi glava voenno-grazhdanskoi administratsii.
Russia hit the train station with two missiles from the Iskander operational-tactical complex killing about 30 civilians, 100 more injured, said the local head of the military-civilian administration.

A za nim - i sovetnik Zelenskogo Arestovich.
And behind him - Zelenskiy's advisor, Arestovich.'


----------



## badger2

FA_Q2 said:


> This.
> 
> Putin made a grave error in trying to take all of Ukraine.


It was never an error. Putin did not plan to take all of Ukraine.


----------



## badger2

3 Ap report from Radio Liberty Radio Europe on Arestovych:

2022 Ap 3








						As Evidence Of War Crimes In Bucha Mounts, A Hunt For Russian Military Units
					

As workers struggle to clear the bodies of civilians from the streets of the Ukrainian town of Bucha, and investigators struggle to compile evidence, RFE/RL has pinpointed some of the Russian military units known to have occupied the city.




					www.rferl.org
				



'....On 3 April, Oleskiy Arestovych, Zellenskiy's advisor published a list of Russian units, 104th and 234th Airborne Assault Regiments of the 76th Airborne Assault Division based in Pskov. Paratroopers of the 76th were accused of killing Chechen civilians indiscriminately during the Second Chechen War.

The social media post about the death of Bayur, the commander of the artillery unit was one piece of evidence pointing to the presence of the paratroopers in Bucha....artillery box was found.'


----------



## badger2

The Kramatorsk attack is being refuted, claiming the use of decades-old equipment:

Sputnik: Ukrainian Forces Strike Kramatorsk








						Kramatorsk: Ukrainian Claims of Russian ‘Missile Attack’ on Railway Station Provocation - MoD
					

Earlier, the DPR office at the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination on ceasefire and stabilization of the demarcation line (JCCC) reported that Ukrainian units opened fire on the territory of the republic 32 times during the day.




					sputniknews.com


----------



## Orangecat

TNHarley said:


> Hell, there aint no telling how it is going over there.
> You cant believe anything.


----------



## badger2

The report (post #132) states: 'Ukraine's military hit the station from Dobropilya settlement, located 45 km away, said the Russian Minister of Defense.' Map in post # 126 shows Dobropilya southwest of Kramatorsk, and gives an indication of scale.


----------



## dblack

TNHarley said:


> Hell, there aint no telling how it is going over there.
> You cant believe anything.


Truth is the first casualty of war. Or something like that.


----------



## Toro




----------



## TNHarley

dblack said:


> Truth is the first casualty of war. Or something like that.


you must support pootin!


----------



## TNHarley

Toro said:


>


Some random on twitter could say that putins plane got shot down by a handgun by some 4 year old ukranian dead child and you would post it. 
Honestly, you stupid people trip me out lol


----------



## dblack

TNHarley said:


> you must support pootin!


Nah. I just don't think we need to resort to propaganda to thwart him.

What we need to do is actually remember that we're all on the same side. But that might not happen.


----------



## badger2

Ukraine gains at Kreminna, Malynivka and Osokorivka. Russia has increased presence between Crimea and the Dnipro River, setting up checkpoints around Nyzhni Sirohozy. Russia controls more of the forest west of Izyum and is able to launch attacks on the Balakliya-Hrushuvkha Road. Russia controls the Novotoshskivske/Zholobok area on the outskirts of the Donbas.


----------



## badger2

dblack said:


> Nah. I just don't think we need to resort to propaganda to thwart him.
> 
> What we need to do is actually remember that we're all on the same side. But that might not happen.


Yes. Some may be converted.


----------



## badger2

Post #140 goes on to state: 'For those geolocating the video showing the launch of the two missiles from Shakhtars'k, beware that those filming the launch are almost certainly in separatist-held areas and it may not be wise to publish the exact geolocation of the video, since it would identify where they live.'


----------



## badger2

Control map (post #118) shows Shakhtars'k due east of Donetsk. Reader can zoom in with fingers.


----------



## badger2

The Tochka rocket that hit Kramatorsk is a series that has not been used for 20 years. The serial number of the rocket is SI1-747A N85425, which may be further traced.

Zelenskiy's advisor was speaking from Kramatorsk, so there is no doubt that MI6 is closeby. Random statements from posters on the net include this one:

"Zelenskiy is now completely under the control of British special forces. His guards are all British. If he says anything that the British do no tell him to, he will be destroyed on the spot. And he knows it. And Britain needs eternal war in Ukraine, eternal chaos, so that the Russian people on both sides kill each other for as long as possible."


----------



## badger2

2022 Ap 8 Reuters








						Kremlin says Russia's operation in Ukraine could end 'in foreseeable future'
					

The Kremlin said on Friday that what it calls Russia's "special operation" in Ukraine could end in the "foreseeable future" since its aims were being achieved and work was being carried out by both the Russian military and Russian peace negotiators.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## badger2

This blogger writes on who is winning the war:

Ukraine is 'Winning' - According to the Movie Crew








						Ukraine is 'winning' - According to the Movie Crew
					

Propaganda declares that Ukraine is winning against Russia despite the obvious reality of truths vs propaganda parlayed by Western Medias




					Helenaglass.net
				



'....What Ukraine has accomplished in their dis-incredible use of CIA photoshopping techniques is to upend the reality of (any [italics]) war....Ukraine hasn't won -- the EU is disintegrating. The US is being propelled into Civil War, and globalization -- is DEAD.'


----------



## badger2

Random internet:

Russian naval rocket artillery fire targeting Mariupol.

Russia mobilizing 60,000 reservists to join Ukraine war.

Lloyd Austin: US will reposition one Patriot missile system in Slovakia. The US battery in Slovakia will be manned by US troops. US has Aegis
 ashore in Romania and soon in Poland.

Ukraine downs "Orlan 30" UAV in Luhansk region

Explosions audible at Kherson

France calls strike on rail station 'crime against humanity.'

Pentagon: Russia used a short-range ballistic missile to target Kramatorsk rail station.

The Kramatorsk missile is a Tochka series and hasn't been used for 20 years. The traceable serial number is already posted on the web, though from a photograph, not text: SI 1-747A.


----------



## badger2

3 hours ago:



			https://twitter.com/paulmcleary
		

'....New: Confirming UK is sending Harpoon anti-ship missiles to Ukraine. Huge move. Can do serious damage to Russian warships.'


----------



## Toro




----------



## badger2

Putin's Kinzhal, can/will it hit this?

2022 Ap 8








						The Most Expensive Warship Ever Built Is (Finally) Ready for Action
					

After two decades of development and delays, the transformational ship is prepared for combat.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2

6 hours ago:

Ship Attempted to Break Through Russian Naval Blockade of Mariupol to Rescue Azov Commanders








						Ship Attempted to Break Through Russian Naval Blockade of Mariupol to Rescue Azov Commanders: MoD
					

Russian forces and Donetsk People's Militia units encircled the Azov Sea coast city of Mariupol in early March, trapping thousands of Ukrainian troops, neo-Nazi Azov Regiment fighters and foreign mercenaries in the strategic port hub. In...




					sputniknews.com
				



'....flying the Maltese flag....the ship was escorted to the port of Yeysk in Russia's Krasnodar region.'


----------



## badger2

8 hours ago
Top Russian Diplomat Urges the West to Stop Funneling Weapons to Ukraine








						Top Russian Diplomat in US Urges West to Stop Funneling Weapons to Ukraine
					

MOSCOW (Sputnik) - Russian Ambassador to the United States Anatoly Antonov has warned that a flow of weapons to the conflict zone in Ukraine from the West was adding fuel to the fire.




					sputniknews.com


----------



## Toro

badger2 said:


> 8 hours ago
> Top Russian Diplomat Urges the West to Stop Funneling Weapons to Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Russian Diplomat in US Urges West to Stop Funneling Weapons to Ukraine
> 
> 
> MOSCOW (Sputnik) - Russian Ambassador to the United States Anatoly Antonov has warned that a flow of weapons to the conflict zone in Ukraine from the West was adding fuel to the fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sputniknews.com



Of course they did. 

Because Russia is LOSING!!!!!

LOL


----------



## badger2

Toro said:


> Of course they did.
> 
> Because Russia is LOSING!!!!!
> 
> LOL


'Nuts' (American reply to the nazis request to surrender, Italy WWII).


----------



## badger2

Origins of the swastika (Ice Age) are located at Mezin. Here is the map, the site is just off the road:

www.maplandia.com/ukraine/chernihivska/mezin/
(Use two fingers to move and zoom; site is located just off the road.)




__





						Loading…
					





					www.maplandia.com
				




Note that Russian Army headquarters were at Chernihiv region, and there seems to be a replay of the Bucha massacre:

Unverifiable source: " Rescuers found bodies of tortured people in Voznesenska Church of Lukashivka village of Chernihiv region, where Russian Army had headquarters."

Again, Russians leave, Ukraine drags in corpses.

Unverifiable:

"3425 people evacuated from Berdyansk, Mariupol; Zaporizhiye region under Russian control; 529 evacuated from Melitopol, 578 evac Lysychansk, Severodonetsk, Rubizhne, Kreminna, Popasna of Luhansk region.

Russia has appointed Alexander Dvornikov, who commanded Russian forces in Syria, to oversee the war in Ukraine

Russian Army using MLRS Tornado against Kharkiv."

A basic Tornado is here:
9A52-4 Tornado








						9A52-4 Tornado
					

The 9A52-4 Tornado multiple launch rocket system will be Russia's newest universal MLRS and is designed as a lightweight and universal version of the BM-30 Smerch MLRS, dubbed 9A52-2. It was first unveiled in 2007 as a more strategically and tactically mobile version at the expense of a slight...




					military-history.fandom.com


----------



## Toro

Excellent thread on the current state of the Russian armed forces. The tl;dr is “bad.”  But Ukrainian infrastructure has also been severely damaged.


----------



## badger2

One thread has been closed in this forum because it was in a foreign language, which can be translated, because it links to the other similar report of the ship trying to evacuate Azov nazis that was then escorted by the Russians to Yeysk, already posted: USMB search 'yeysk.'


----------



## badger2

The Spanish-language report in the closed thread is the same basic report of post #151.


----------



## Toro

Russian military geniuses


----------



## badger2

Randoim internet talk:

"Journalists are manufacturing demand for NATO to enter war. Mayors that were tortured or killed were pro-Russian mayors."


----------



## badger2

Red fuming nitric acid
					

Red fuming nitric acid (RFNA) is a storable oxidizer used as a rocket propellant. It consists of 84% nitric acid (HNO3), 13% dinitrogen tetroxide and 1–2% water. The color of red fuming nitric acid is due to the dinitrogen tetroxide, which breaks down partially to form nitrogen dioxide. The...




					military-history.fandom.com
				



'Red fuming nitric acid is a storable oxidizer used as rocket propellant.'


----------



## Toro

rofl


----------



## Toro

lulz


----------



## Toro




----------



## badger2

Random communications:

"Russian Ministry of Defense claims destruction of S-300 SAMs at Chuhuiv Airbase and Starobohdanovka In Mykolaiv region. Also claimed destruction of National Guard base in Zvonetske of Dnipropetrovsk region."


----------



## badger2

Random communications:

"Citing commercial flight trackers, US News website, thedrie.com reported on Saturday that the 6 Y-20 aircraft were first spotted heading west in Turkish airspace late Friday night, and later local residents took photos of the Y-20s, which allegedly landed at Nikola Tesla Airport in Belgrade, Serbia. The aircraft flew over the Bosporus Strait in Turkey again on their way back to China. A whopping six Y-20 large transport aircraft could mark an unprecedented overseas operation, Chinese military observers said."


----------



## badger2

Random communications:

"Intel just received, saying trains along the Trans-Siberian Railroad are loaded with "hundreds of Chinese Main Battle tanks and other vehicles" headed northwest toward the Russia/Europe borders. Are said to be traveling at full speed, with stops only for scheduled refueling and no other delays."

Trans-Siberian Railway








						Trans-Siberian Railway - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2

Random communications: "Y-20s were carrying HQ-22 SAMs, comparable to Patriots."


----------



## badger2

The Pathology That Is Ukraine

2022 Mar 22 Ukraine Propaganda War: International PR Firms, DC Lobbyists and CIA Cutouts








						Ukraine’s Propaganda War: International PR Firms, DC Lobbyists and CIA Cutouts
					

Dan Cohen reveals the network of foreign strategists, DC lobbyists, and intelligence-linked media behind the propaganda effort in Ukraine.




					www.mintpressnews.com


----------



## badger2

Brian Berletic on Kramatorsk
(Scroll down to 4th video)








						Ukraine War Today:  Special operation of the Russian Federation Armed Forces and  Events – Veterans Today | Military Foreign Affairs Policy Journal for Clandestine Services
					






					www.veteranstoday.com
				




There are contradictions for serial numbers of the Kramatorsk Tochka missile(s).

Unverified communications:
"Kramatorsk missile: 9M79-1 SH91579....the serial numbers to a knowledgeable person will tell absolutely everything. According to the LostArmour Service, the SH 915 series was previously used by Ukrainian military in the following settlements:

19 Mar 2022 Berdyansk SH 915611
17 Mar 2022 Melitipol     SH915516
13 Feb 2015 Logvinovo  SH91566, SH915527, SH915328
2 Feb 2015   Alchevsk.   SH91565
9 Ap 2015  Khartsyzsk.  SH915622 "


----------



## AlexanderPK

Toro said:


> Russian military geniuses


 Blame Russians for everything unsavory *hohols *did - that's how your media works, so bear that in mind if you want to know what's really happening. But I guess you new that, didn't you?


----------



## Likkmee

badger2 said:


> On the economic front, there are Russian sanctions morphing.
> 
> 2022 marta 31 (Aprelia 1) Porshchanie geishii: v Rossii stanet men'she iaponskikh avtomobilei
> Fairwell to Geishii: There Will Be Fewer Japanese Cars in Russia
> https://iz.ru/1313076/evgenii-bagda...v-rossii-stanet-menshe-iaponskikh-avtomobilei
> 
> In addition, Putin's daughter is a Japanese philologist. Duh


Those Ruskies are on the run....Where is Baghdad Bob when they need him ?


----------



## Ringo

The ukrainian nazis, having applied russian identification marks to the equipment, formed a column and tried to escape from Mariupol at night. In total, about thirty combat vehicles, including self-propelled guns, reached out to meet the russians, not realizing that since the formation of the column, they had already controlled all its movements from the air. As a result, the equipment is abandoned, the enemy has scattered around and is being caught.
The enemy is still fighting, but his situation is becoming more hopeless, and such desperate attempts to escape are clear evidence of that. Apparently, it's time to throw campaign leaflets on the territory controlled by the enemy with the conditions of surrender - there is information that many would like to raise their hands, but do not know how (с).


----------



## Toro

Ukraine Nuclear Agency Mocks Russian Soldiers as ‘New Darwin Award Nominees’ for Stealing Dangerously Radioactive ‘Souvenirs’ from Chernobyl
					

Energoatom, the Ukrainian government agency that oversees nuclear power plants, issued a scathing statement mocking Russian soldiers as "new Darwin Award nominees" in response to reports that they had stolen dangerously radioactive items from the Chernobyl nuclear plant to keep as "souvenirs."




					www.mediaite.com


----------



## badger2

Likkmee said:


> Those Ruskies are on the run....Where is Baghdad Bob when they need him ?


No, Munk, Ukraine looks like blm racists just got done with it, and 60,000 Russian reinforcements are apparently on their way as well as Chinese Main Battle tanks rumored to be coming east along the Trans_Siberian Railway, the war not overseen by one Russian commander born at the otherr end of the Railway. Ukraine whacked their own people at Kramatorsk, showing once again that Col. McGregor is right: using civilians is what they also saw done in the Middle East, including panhandling for weapons and ammunition.


----------



## badger2

'the war now overseen by one Russian commander'


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


> The ukrainian nazis, having applied russian identification marks to the equipment, formed a column and tried to escape from Mariupol at night. In total, about thirty combat vehicles, including self-propelled guns, reached out to meet the russians, not realizing that since the formation of the column, they had already controlled all its movements from the air. As a result, the equipment is abandoned, the enemy has scattered around and is being caught.
> The enemy is still fighting, but his situation is becoming more hopeless, and such desperate attempts to escape are clear evidence of that. Apparently, it's time to throw campaign leaflets on the territory controlled by the enemy with the conditions of surrender - there is information that many would like to raise their hands, but do not know how (с).


"As soon as the Russian forces take the city of Mariupol under control, the Kiev regime will fall. The capture of Mariupol and its complete liberation from the Ukrainian neo-nazis is of great importance to the Russian Army."
(Vladimir Kozin, Academy of Military Sciences of the Russian Federation)

And yesterday we verified what Hitler also knew: the Ice Age origins of the swastika are located at Mezin, Ukraine, where the Desna River physically forms the nazi fylfot.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## badger2

Chinese tanks for Russia has yet to be verified. This looks legitimate, signaling China's disgust with the West's/NATO's decadent, overconfident stupidity and violence:

2022 Ap 11 China Delivers Anti-Air Missiles to Serbia


			https://www.news.com.au/technology/innovation/military/china-delivers-antiair-missiles-to-serbia-in-unprecedented-operation/news-story/6319b7737139df125786e2d38fe25501


----------



## badger2

If it is indeed true that Chinese tanks are on their way towards Moscow along the Trans-Siberian Railway, then this following report both reinforces that suspicion and links it to Russian-Chinese associations due to climate change. If McCoy is correct, climate change will flood financial center, Shanghai, and bake crops in China's agricultural heartland.

Putin would be aware of potential flooding, so this critical railway link would accelerate tank shipments, and Putin's new commander for the Ukraine war, Dvornikov, was born at the other end of the railway:

2021 Aug 26 RFERL.org








						Russia Is Burning. Here's What You Need To Know.
					

Cold winters. Scorching summer. Endless taiga forests. And the world’s largest area of wildfires. The Siberian region of Yakutia is burning this summer, possibly like never before.




					www.rferl.org
				



'....Some officials have also predicted that as forests retreat northward in the face of shifting climate and permafrost becomes arable land, the country's agricultural output could increase. Putin also focused on unusual flooding that has affected a swath of south Siberia, evven briefly closing a bridge crossed by the Trans-Siberian Railway.'


----------



## badger2

There's more to the Ukraine war than simply NATO's protection racket expansion. As far as Ukraine is concerned, not only are there German underpinnings in Chinese thought, the swastika is idelibly and eternally transcribed on Ukraine's geography at Mezin. Importantly, compare the River Desna at Mezin consolidating to form a swastika via four arms of the watercourse, and this consolidation, not far from Kiev:

The report says "Published about a year ago" and links to recent Greek railroad protests of Western weapons Into Ukraine:

DHL, Ukrainian Railways and Center of Transport Service Liski to Drive Connectivity Between China and Ukraine








						DHL, Ukrainian Railways and Center of Transport Service Liski to drive rail connectivity between China and UkraineDHL-infographic.jpg
					

· The three companies entered into a Memorandum of Understanding to create better connectivity between China and Ukraine · A China-Ukraine transport corridor




					www.onenewspage.com
				



'....international freight specialist arm of Deutsche PostDHL Group, Ukrainian Railways, and the Center of Transport Service (CTS Liski)....Steve Huang, CEO DHL Global Forwarding Greater China....with access to the Black Sea and Sea of Azov....
....
The enhanced rail connection Would provide Asian businesses access to the Baltic States, Belarus and the Nordic countries. Goods for neighboring countries can be consolidated in Kiev and sent by rail to China for onward dispatch to various Asian markets....Ukraine's trade with Asia is on the rise. China, Ukraine's top agricultural importer, consumed USD 141 billion worth of agricultural products in the first half of 2020, and ASEAN countries have seen their imports of Ukrainian goods increase by 48% since 2016.

This collaboration is the mark of a momentous milestone for the China-Ukraine rail corridor....Sea Transit:....as well as Shanghai to Europe via Piraeus, Greece. DHL is decisively positioned as "the logistics company for the world." '

Putin's special operation roughed up Mafia Cult Capitalism and its violent, overconfident centrifugal force generated by the crooks of the swastikan cross.


----------



## badger2

Here is a Twitter link for maps and data:





__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com


----------



## badger2

At Mariupol, capture of fishing port on the 10th produced two pockets of Ukrainian neo-nazi resistance. Putin's Kadyrov Chechens are now chipping away at the main one at Avostal Steel Plant. 

2022 Ap 11 Ukraine Braces for Fall of Mariupol








						Biden Accuses Putin of Ukraine Genocide as Humanitarian Corridors Paused - The Moscow Times
					

Biden's accusation comes as Moscow is feared to be readying a massive onslaught across Ukraine's east.




					www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## badger2

One can now understand the importance of Mariupol mentioned by Vladimir Kozin. People of significance may be holed up at Mariupol.

Random internet discourse:

"Initially, there were 20-25 thousand soldiers and officers in Mariupol....The fact that Ukraine was divided into peculiar zones of responsibility of NATO countries. And in Mariupol, there was a large intelligence center of the French Armed Forces, acting in the interests of the alliance and the Kiev regime. At some points, its staff reached hundreds of specialists, but by the time the battle for the city began, there were 53 officers of the Freench military intelligence DGSE. Why they didn't leave sooner is unknown. It is possible that they decided to continued to collect information to the last.

 However, When the last opprotunity for evacuation came, they could not leavves, because the Azov militants with whom the French interacted simply would not let them out. Seeing what was going on, the nazis decided to use them as a guarantee that they themselvves would be pulled out of the boiler. In addition to French, there are mercenaries in Mariupol -- former and current offciers from Canada, Sweden and the UK, as well as a detachment of Syrian Turkomans with extensivve experience in urban combat in Syria....and perhapscareer intel officer from Canadian CSIS, the Swedish MUST, and British MI6 who like to use the status of mercenary as cover. 

But in order to resolve the issue with Azov, which does not let foreigners out, one must talk to Zelenskiy. But Zelenskiy does not control the nazis of Azov, he controls little at all, and is even interested in seeing the French "burned" in Mariupol (which would deprive Paris of room for maneuver and, possibly, contribute to an increase in confrontation between EU and Russia). Paris urges the Russian leadership not to make public the fact that French intelligence officers are in Mariupol. Definitely people of significance at Mariupol."


----------



## Toro

badger2 said:


> Chinese tanks for Russia has yet to be verified. This looks legitimate, signaling China's disgust with the West's/NATO's decadent, overconfident stupidity and violence:
> 
> 2022 Ap 11 China Delivers Anti-Air Missiles to Serbia
> 
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/technology/innovation/military/china-delivers-antiair-missiles-to-serbia-in-unprecedented-operation/news-story/6319b7737139df125786e2d38fe25501



The fact that Russia needs Chinese tanks tells you how shitty Russian forces are.


----------



## Ringo

After Putin's statement that Russia will resume the lunar program, the EU promised to consider a new package of sanctions for aggression against lunatics.


----------



## badger2

Apparently a supreme irony: the Azov nazis at Mariupol have been gassed. The chemical agent causes respiratory failure and vestibular ataxia. The image would be staggering around, clutching at their throats, comparable with images inside the nazi gas chambers of Germany. When the bodies are sorted out, there will most likely be foreign intel agents amongst them. Citations to follow.


----------



## badger2

2022 Ap 12 Russia Used Chemical Weapons in Mariupol








						Russia used chemical weapons in Mariupol: UPDATED – Aze.Media
					

DPR military may resort to "the help of chemical troops" to seize the Azovstal plant in Mariupol, Eduard Basurin, spokesperson for the so-called “People's Milit




					aze.media
				



'....7:53 P DPR military may resort to 'help of chemical troops'

11:18 P Russian troops used....a toxic substance'


----------



## badger2

Blinken doesn't have the IQ to talk the chemistry of nerve agents. It does link to Dilyana Gaytandzhieva's investigation of the Lugar Research Center, Lugar himself studying these agents and then going to Russia with the Arab son, Obama:

2022 Feb 18 What Are Russia's Chemical Weapons? Blinken Hints at Use








						What are Russia's Chemical Weapons? Blinken Hints at Use of Chemical Weapons in 'Probable Invasion Plan'
					

US Secretary of State Antony Blinken hinted at a probable attack involving chemical weapons by Russia.




					www.ibtimes.sg
				



'....in 2017....Novichok is a nerve agent....'


----------



## badger2

This was discourse before the apparent use of chemical troops:

2022 Ap 12 'Smoke the Ukrainian Moles'








						The world news platform
					

All world news in one place




					theworldnews.net
				



'...."When capturing Azovstal in Mariupol, you need to act more cunningly in order to avoid losses, because of the underground floors. It is pointless to storm the object. The chemical troops, I believe, will then find a means to smoke moles out of their holes." '


----------



## badger2

This report is a reversed claim:

2022 Ap 12 DPR Denies Chemical Weapon Use Accusations








						DPR denies chemical weapon use accusations
					

Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) spokesman Eduard Basurin underscored on Tuesday that their troops did not use chemical weapons in their offensive in the city of Mariupol, according to Interfax Rus...




					www.baha.com


----------



## badger2

Poland's President says could lead to NATO intervention:

Use of Chemical Weapons Could Lead to NATO Intervention








						Use of chemical weapons could lead to NATO intervention, hints Polish President | Newstalk
					

Poland’s President has warned Vladimir Putin that if he uses chemical weapons in Ukraine then N...




					www.newstalk.com


----------



## badger2

The rumor of Chinese tanks coming east along the Trans-Siberian Railway may be true:

2022 Ap 12 Russian Railroad Near Ukraine Border Destroyed








						Russian Railroad Near Ukraine Border Destroyed – Governor - The Moscow Times
					

Ukrainian military intelligence warned that Russia may be planning to stage terror attacks on its own territory and blame them on Ukraine.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				




Random internet:

 "Multiple reporters reporting it on Twitter. An unidentified agent was delivered with a UAV. Revealed effects include respiratory failure and vestibular failures."

"Look at the drone US is sending: 'Switchblade'. "

Pentagon: "We cannot confirm at this time."


----------



## badger2

The Russian railroad report states: '....tracks along the Belgorod-Nezhego line. Citizens of the small town of Shebekino near the railroad heard explosions at 7 A. Belgorod authortities announced formation of 'voluntary militia units' following the news. Ukrainian military intelligence warned that Russia could be planning to stage terror attacks on its own territory and blame them on Ukraine.'


----------



## badger2

2022 Ap 12 Radio Free Europe Radio Liberty, Ukraine Investigates Reports








						Ukraine Investigating Reports Of Chemical Weapons Attack, Russia Rejects Accusations
					

Ukraine said it was checking reports that Russia may have used chemical weapons amid heavy fighting in the port city of Mariupol as the United Kingdom warned of a “response” if the information is proven to be true.




					www.rferl.org
				



'....James Heappy, Britain's deputy defense minister told Sky News on 12 Ap that London was also trying to verify the reports.'


----------



## badger2

Putin: Nazval feikom situatsiiu v Buche
Putin: They Faked the Situation at Bucha








						Путин назвал фейком ситуацию в Буче
					

Глава Республики Беларусь Александр Лукашенко передал президенту России Владимиру Путину документы, касающиеся произошедшего в украинском городе Буча, они подтверждают, что сообщения о ситуации в городе — фейк. Об этом лидер РФ заявил 12 апреля в ходе пресс-конференции по итогам состоявшихся в...




					iz.ru
				



'...."Peredany v FSB -- kak, kto -- u nikh est' sootvetstvuiushchie perekhvat', na kakom transprote priezhal v etot neselennyi punkt i sozdaval usloviia dlia organizatsii etoi provokatsii.
(It was) transferred to the FSB -- how, who -- they have the appropriate intercept, on what transport they came to the settlement and created the conditions for organizing this provocation." '


----------



## badger2

Путин назвал фейком ситуацию в Буче
					

Глава Республики Беларусь Александр Лукашенко передал президенту России Владимиру Путину документы, касающиеся произошедшего в украинском городе Буча, они подтверждают, что сообщения о ситуации в городе — фейк. Об этом лидер РФ заявил 12 апреля в ходе пресс-конференции по итогам состоявшихся в...




					iz.ru


----------



## badger2

Putin says Lukashenko handed him documents on Bucha:

Putin Says Lukashenko Handed Him Documents That Expose Bucha Fake
https://sputniknews.com/20220412/putin-says-lukashenko-handed -him-documents-that-expose-bucha-fake-1094706241.html


----------



## badger2

badger2 said:


> Putin says Lukashenko handed him documents on Bucha:
> 
> Putin Says Lukashenko Handed Him Documents That Expose Bucha Fake
> https://sputniknews.com/20220412/putin-says-lukashenko-handed -him-documents-that-expose-bucha-fake-1094706241.html


The URL is correctly transcribed.


----------



## badger2

Random internet:

"Russian missile strike reported in Khmelnitsky region ovvernight.

Russian Aviation Agency: Extension of restrictions on air traffic and the closure of airports in southern and southwestern Russia.

Missile launch from Nova Kakhovka.

Russian plane shot down on border between Dnipropetrovsk and Donetsk.

Head of NATO Military Committee: The alliance will not provide Ukraine with soldiers or aircraft in its war with Russia. Ukraine urgently needs non-military assistance as well.

Ivano-Frankivsk Oblast: Red Alert: aerial threat. Take cover now!

Russian continue to amass troops in Kharkiv oblast and reinforce offensive operations on the Izyum axis

Russian forces shell Luhansk oblast overnight 12 Ap....attacks on Severodonetsk, Lysychansk, Krreminna, Novdruzhesk, Rubizhne."


----------



## badger2

Twitterist foretold false flag at Mariupol weeks ago:





__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com
				



'....19 h "2 weeks ago and even before I reported AzovStal is most likely place for this false flag operation: 26 Mar."


----------



## badger2

CIA-MI6 were in Ukraine before Russians entered:

2022 Ap 11 French Reporter Returning From Ukraine Says Americans Are "In Charge" of the War








						French Reporter Returning From Ukraine Says Americans Are 'In Charge' of The War
					

Americans are directly 'in charge' of the war in Ukraine, according to Le Figaro senior international correspondent Georges Malbrunot



					www.informationliberation.com


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


> After Putin's statement that Russia will resume the lunar program, the EU promised to consider a new package of sanctions for aggression against lunatics.


Putin: SShA gotovy voevat' s Rossiei do poslednego ukraintsa. Prezident rasskazal
Putin: The United States Is Ready to Fight with Russia to the Last Ukrainian








						Владимир Путин: США готовы воевать с Россией до последнего украинца
					

Президент рассказал, сколько продлится спецоперация на Украине [видео]




					www.kp.ru
				



'....V Den kosmonavitiki Vladimir Putin i Alexander Lukashenko posetili v amurskoi oblasti stroiashchiisia kosmodorm Vostochnyi.
On Cosmonaut's Day, Vladimir Putin and Alexander Lukashenko visited the Vostochny Cosmodrome under construction in the Amur region.'


----------



## badger2

'Prezident rasskazal, skol'ko prodlitsia spetsoperatsiia.
The President told how long the special operation will last.'


----------



## AlexanderPK

A thousand Ukr troops are said to be giving in right now in Mariupol. No details yet. Maybe tomorrow.
Сладков+


----------



## badger2

AlexanderPK said:


> A thousand Ukr troops are said to be giving in right now in Mariupol. No details yet. Maybe tomorrow.
> Сладков+


Thanks for this.

Another Mariupol report:
2022 Ap 11 Over 10,000 Civilians Killed During Russian Siege of Mariupol








						Russian Troops Want to Conceal Bodies of More Than 10,000 Dead in Mariupol, Ukraine, Mayor Says
					

Vadym Boychenko says Russians have brought mobile cremation equipment to a shopping center in his besieged and devastated city




					www.yahoo.com
				



'....Invading troops were storing bodies in refrigerators....incinerated with mobile cremation equipment.'


----------



## badger2

AlexanderPK said:


> A thousand Ukr troops are said to be giving in right now in Mariupol. No details yet. Maybe tomorrow.
> Сладков+


A rough machine translation is:

'1000 marines of the VSU surrendered to the Ministry of Internal Affairs and the Ministry of State Security of the DPR. 300 wounded, 90 unable to move independently. There may be more than 800 requiring food. If everything goes according to plan, the defense built at the Iron and Steel Works in Illych will fall.'


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


> After Putin's statement that Russia will resume the lunar program, the EU promised to consider a new package of sanctions for aggression against lunatics.


Putin: "Sanktsii ne pomeshali zapustit Gargarina v Kosmos.
Sanctions did not prevent Gargarin from being launched into Space."


----------



## badger2

This would be evidence for CIA-MI6-DGSE-MUST-CSIS presence in Ukraine:

Rand Report








						Extending Russia: Competing for Advantageous Ground
					

The United States is locked in a great-power competition with Russia. What are Russia's greatest anxieties and vulnerabilities? How can the United States exploit these vulnerabilities? And what are the potential costs and risks of doing so?




					www.rand.org


----------



## badger2

This report contradicts previous ones with a statistic of 22,000 dead at Mariupol:









						Nearly 22,000 people died in Mariupol – head of UVA
					

The situation in the city is difficult, so the count of victims is complicated. The OVA called the number of victims in Mariupol / REUTERS In the encircled Mariupol, as a result of the actions of t…




					ukrainetoday.org


----------



## badger2

Random internet discourse includes this:

"We got millions of Ukrainian men that can't leave the country! Give them weapons, kill some Russians and who cares if Ukrainians die too. Between you and me, those Ukrainian men don't want to live cuz their GFs are getting pounded out by NATO soldiers in Poland, and their kids are being trafficked by the Polish mafia right now. Zelenskiy really f'd them over."


----------



## skye

Russians won Mariupol....pretty much by now.

"The last Ukrainian soldiers defending Mariupol said they were “running out of ammunition” on Monday and expected to be killed or taken prisoner very soon by Russian forces surrounding the city."

And that's that.










						Last marines defending Mariupol ‘running out of ammunition’
					

The 36th brigade say they face ‘death for some of us, and captivity for the rest’ as Russian offensive continues




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## badger2

Vladimir Kozin has said that when Mariupol falls, the Kiev regime will fall.


----------



## badger2

Where are the mercenaries and foreign intel agents supposedly amongst these Azovs?


----------



## AlexanderPK

skye said:


> Russians won Mariupol....pretty much by now.
> 
> "The last Ukrainian soldiers defending Mariupol said they were “running out of ammunition” on Monday and expected to be killed or taken prisoner very soon by Russian forces surrounding the city."
> 
> And that's that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last marines defending Mariupol ‘running out of ammunition’
> 
> 
> The 36th brigade say they face ‘death for some of us, and captivity for the rest’ as Russian offensive continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


Again, decisive victory of UAF that lead to mass surrender. How _The Sun_ is covering this I wonder.


----------



## AlexanderPK

badger2 said:


> Where are the mercenaries and foreign intel agents supposedly amongst these Azovs?


They are believed to be at Azov plant.


----------



## badger2

AlexanderPK said:


> They are believed to be at Azov plant.


Unless they took an "L'" pill. Amongst the captured are likely British intel agents and those from other countries. Zelenzkiy has all British guards, apparently, and the French were rumored to be using the plant, hundreds of them.


----------



## badger2

Apparently 162 officers were captured. Report forthcoming.


----------



## Toro

Latest equipment losses 

Russia 2853
Ukraine 770









						Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine
					






					www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## Toro

A look at Russian soldiers after their humiliating defeat at The Battle of Kyiv. 









						Squalid, loot-prone, disillusioned: Ukrainians recall their Russian occupiers
					

Confidence curdled into confusion and fear as reality gradually dawned on the Russian forces: This isn’t working. We’re not wanted here.




					www.politico.eu


----------



## badger2

2022 aprelia 13 








						Минобороны подтвердило данные о сдавшихся в плен украинских морпехах
					

В Мариуполе сдались в плен более тысячи украинских морских пехотинцев, сообщил официальный представитель российского Минобороны генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков. РИА Новости, 13.04.2022




					ria.ru
				



Minoborony podtverdilo dannye o sdavshikh'sia v plen 1026 ukrainskikh morpekakh , sredi nikh 162 ofitsera. 
Ministry of Defense confirmed data on the surrendered Ukrainians: 1026 Ukrainian Marines surrendered in Mariupol, among them 162 officers.

V gorode Mariupol, v raione metalliricheskogo kombinata imeni Il'icha, v rezultate upsehnikh nastupattel'nykh deistvii Donteskoi Narodnoi Republiki dobrovol'no slozhili oruzhe i v plen 1026 urakinskikh voennosluzhashchikh 36-i brigady morskoi pekhoty. 
In the city of Mariupol, in the region of the Ilych Iron and Steel Works, as a result of successful offensive actions of the Russian Armed Forces and police units of the Donetsk People's Republic, 1026 Ukrainian servicemen of the 36th Marine Brigade voluntarily laid down their ams and were captured.'


----------



## badger2

Sweden and Finland will make up their minds within weeks or months, possibly ending in two NATO rejections and a pullout:

2022 Ap 13 Marine Le Pen Vows to Pull France Out of NATO's Integrated Military Command If Elected President








						Marine Le Pen Vows to Pull France Out of NATO's Integrated Military Command if Elected President
					

Le Pen will face Emmanuel Macron in the second round of presidential elections, due to take place on 24 April.




					sputniknews.com


----------



## Toro




----------



## badger2

US Pentagon seeks long-lasting capital ventures for war:

2022 Ap 12 Pentagon Asks Top US Weapons Makers to Meet on Supplying Ukraine








						Pentagon Asks Top 8 US Weapons Makers to Meet on Supplying Ukraine
					

The Pentagon will host leaders from the top eight U.S. weapons manufacturers on Wednesday to discuss the industry's capacity to meet Ukraine's weapons needs if the war with Russia lasts years, two people familiar with the meeting said on Tuesday.Demand for weapons has shot...




					www.newsmax.com


----------



## Toro




----------



## badger2

Random unverified internet:

"Overnight Russian Army conducted missile strike at railway station in Central Ukraine, routes of 17 trains changed due to safety concerns."

Pokrovsk: Red Alert: aerial threat. Sirens sounding. Take cover now!
Kramatorsk: "                             "
Poltavksa Oblast:  "                     "
Kryvyi Oblasy:  "                           "
Dnipro/Dnipropetrovsk Oblast:  "                          "
Kharkiv/Kharkivska Oblast: "                         "
Kiev Oblast:   "                              "
Chernihivska Oblast:  "                              "
Lozova: (19:43) Incoming missile. Take cover now!
Explosions in Zhytomir region.
Clashes at Borova.

At least 33,500 people were brought to Russian-occupied territories from Mariupol.

Boris Johnson: "I've just spoken to @POTUS and updated him on my meeting with President Zelenskiy in Kyiv this weekend. Our joint focus remains on supporting Zelenskiy and the Ukrainian people in their fight for freedom. Putin's barbaric venture cannot be allowed to succeed."

Putin says Ukraine talks are in dead-end.

US examined possibility that Russia could disguise a chemical attack by mixing in riot-control agents.

Russia is jamming GPS satellite signals in Ukraine, US Space Force says.


----------



## badger2

This was random internet, though we still wonder why no MI6 agents haven't been found under the Azovstal plant:

"Zelenskiy is now completely under the control of British special forces. His guards are all British. If he says anything that Brits do not tell him to, he will be destroyed on the spot. And he knows it. And Britain needs eternal war in Ukraine, eternal chaos, so that the Russian people on both sides kill each other for as long as possible."

Russian media crucifies Johnson (scroll down the report):

2022 Ap 12 Goebbel's Principles Still in Demand in the West








						'Political Commissar Lies': Goebbels' Principles Still in Demand in the West
					

Recently, the West has embraced the trend of making direct appeals to the Russian people, sometimes using sloppy Russian-language phrases.




					sputniknews.com


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## badger2

Russian Army General Konashenkov said that there would be no mercy shown for mercenaries in Ukraine.

Capture of British Mercenary at Mariupol

Unverified internet: "In Mariupol, one center of resistance remained -- Azovstal, where according to approximate data, about 1,000 members of the nazi Azov regiment and an unspecified number of NATO officers and mercenaries remained. Among those who surrendered was the British mercenary, Aiden Aisin (better known as Cossackgrundi) who was previously in the Kurdish ranks in Syria."

2022 Ap 12 DailyMail UK British Mercenary Captured








						Captured British soldier's family beg Russian forces to treat him well
					

EXCLUSIVE: Former care worker Aiden Aslin, 28, who moved to Ukraine in 2018 after falling in love with a woman from Mykolaiv, was captured while defending Mariupol against Russia.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Ringo




----------



## badger2

2022 Ap 13 random internet conversations: "There is apparently much more going on than has been reported in the media. We have dueling media but a Fremch journalist recently reported NATO advisors trapped in the steel plant. This is not a good situation."


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


>


Excellent truth!


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro

lulz


----------



## Toro

FYI Ukraine has been hitting rail tracks in Belarus.  That will slow redeployment of Russian troops who were “redeploying” from Kyiv.


----------



## Toro

Russia is “winning” rofl


----------



## zaangalewa

> Who is actually winning in Ukraine?



Nobody.


----------



## Toro




----------



## para bellum

The Pentagon assess that there are currently 65 Russian BTG's in Ukraine.

125-130 was what they started with...


----------



## badger2

How many Kinzhals does Russia have?


----------



## para bellum

Not enough to save his bacon.


----------



## badger2

Random internet discourse:

"Russia considers USS and NATO vehicles transporting weapons in Ukraine as legitimate military targets."

" BBC: "We are aware of a fake video with BBC branding suggestging Ukraine was responsible for the missile strike at Kramatorsk. We urge people not to share it." "

" "It's far more likely that a Cabinet member like the Secretary of State, Anthony Blinken or Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin will go to Ukraine," said the official."

"France will send additional military aid to Ukraine."

"French investigators are now in Bucha."

"Guterres: 36 countries depend on Russia and Ukraine to import wheat."

"Russian MoD claims full control over the port in Mariupol."

"Russian Defense Ministry threatens to attack "decision-making headquarters" in Kyiv in case Ukraine continues to hit targets inside Russia."

"US has been getting weapons to the battlefield in Ukraine within 24 hours."

"Exhumation of second mass grave at Bucha."

"Russian forces are flooding across the northern Ukraine border into Luhansk region."

"Explosions audible in Odessa."

"Russian military strikes at Ukraine border near Hremyach village in Chernihiv regions with small arms and grenade launchers."

"Cherkasy Oblast: collapse of connectivity to the region's largest internet provider, DDOS attack on the infrastructure."


----------



## Toro




----------



## badger2

Random internet discourse:

"Russia threatens nuclear escalation if Sweden and Finland join NATO. "There can be no more talk of nuclear-free status for the Baltic -- the balance must be restored," said Dmitri Medvedev. "Until today, Russia has not taken such measures and was not going to. Referring to land borders, "Naturally, they will have to be strengthened," adding that Russia would "seriously strengthen the grouping of ground forces and air defense (and) deploy significant naval forces in the Gulf of Finland."    "


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## badger2

The photo of Medvedev can be seen on the Topol page:

TOPOL








						RT-2PM2 Topol-M - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Internet discourse:

"Topols are moving by rail through the Ivanovsky region."

"US State Department spokesman Ned Price: "....reports that this US citizen, Joseph Ward Clark, was captured in Ukraine are not true." "

" "In Svetlodarsk, the Donets People's Republic, militants of the Ukrainian armed formations mined the dam of the reservoir of the Uglegorsk Thermal Power Plant. In the event of an explosion, the city of Svetlodarsk, the villages of Mironovsky, Luganskoye and a number of other localities with a total population of more than 15,000 people will be in the zone of possible flooding, Mzintsev said.

" Ukrainian forces have mined an overpass through the railroad tracks in Konstantinovka town in Dontesk region and plan to "blow it up" and accuse Russian armed forces of destroying civilian infrastructure," according to Mizintsev. "The Western media will then share yet another fake report about "atrocities committed by Russians." "


----------



## badger2

Internet discourse:

" 
* 4 hours ago: "During the day, aviation hit 7 military facilities including a warehouse of rocket and artillery weapons, areas of accumulation of manpower and armored vehicles of the Ukrainian 54th Separate Mechanized and 128th Mountain Assault Brigade.

* 132 objects, including 8 command posts, 110 strongholds and areas of accumulation of manpower, 4 artillery batteries were hit by missile forces and artillery.

* 131 aircraft, 104 helicopters, 245 anti-aircraft missile systems, 448 drones, 2,188 tanks and other armored combat vehicles have been destroyed since the beginning of the operation."


----------



## Ringo




----------



## badger2

Internet discourse: "It's going to be a long night."

Air Raid Alert for All of Ukraine (Map)


			https://twitter.com/nexta_tv


----------



## badger2

Unverified Internet: " 1 hour ago. Russian troops evacuate 14,600 civilians to Russia in the past day, Col. Gen. Mizintsev says. "Since the start, a total of 798,237 people including 149, 419 children have been evacuated." "


----------



## Toro

Because Russia is “winning”


----------



## Toro




----------



## badger2

Toro said:


>


CIA-MI6 propaganda Kennedy warned us about (The Real Anthony Fauci).


----------



## badger2

2022 Ap 15 internet: 
"Tavriysk railway station damaged."

"Russian KA-52 helicopter shot down, Kharkiv."

" Russia warns of nuke and hypersonic deployment to Baltic."


----------



## badger2

Unverified internet: 

2022 Ap 15 "Kyiv Bombings:  Although Russia did not acknowledge that Ukrainian missiles had hit the ship, early on Friday it struck what it described as a factory in Kyiv that made and repaired anti-ship missiles, in apparent retaliation."


----------



## badger2

Unverified internet:

"8 hours ago. Troops from NATO countries captured in Ukraine, Russian official reveals."


----------



## badger2

Scott Ritter








						The Ukrainian conflict is a U.S./NATO Proxy War, but one which Russia is poised to win decisively – Scott Ritter | MR Online
					

The West has sown the wind in sanctioning Russia; Russia will not reap the whirlwind, says Scott Ritter in an interview with the Strategic Culture Foundation.




					mronline.org


----------



## Ringo

The soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine sell their armored vehicles to the Donetsk People's militia
— A strange barter occurred near the settlement of Snegirevka in the Mykolaiv region. The opposing sides, represented by the soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the militia of the DPR, make a deal: The soldiers sell their own armored vehicles to the soldiers of the DPR and gladly accept payment in dollars and russian rubles


			https://idiod.video/0iadra.mp4


----------



## badger2

A Dutch journalist recaps on Ukraine Nazism:

2022 Ap 11 








						Dutch Journalist: ‘We are here, in Donbass, to awaken Westerners deluded by propaganda’ | MR Online
					

There are only a handful of Western journalists on the ground in Donbass, while the Western mainstream press is rubber-stamping fake news about the Ukrainian crisis using the same templates it previously exploited in Iraq, Libya and Syria, says Dutch independent journalist Sonja van den Ende.




					mronline.org
				



'....Ukrainian Neo-Nazism is No Myth....'


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


> The soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine sell their armored vehicles to the Donetsk People's militia
> — A strange barter occurred near the settlement of Snegirevka in the Mykolaiv region. The opposing sides, represented by the soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the militia of the DPR, make a deal: The soldiers sell their own armored vehicles to the soldiers of the DPR and gladly accept payment in dollars and russian rubles
> 
> 
> https://idiod.video/0iadra.mp4


Excellent! Yes, Anna Politkovskaya documented Russians and Chechens doing the same thing (Vtoraia chechenskaia [A Small Corner of Hell]). The location was Achkoy-Martan.

Achkoy-Martan








						Achkhoy-Martan - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2

SputnikNews says "3 hrs ago. Konashenkov verifies Mariupol steel plant liberated."


----------



## badger2

Houston ground control has a problem of producing enough Stingers. Photo of humvees:

US, Allied Face Depleted Weapons Stockpiles








						US, Allies Face Depleted Weapons Stockpiles As 'Aid' to Kiev 'Blows Through' Supplies: Report
					

Thousands of Javelin anti-tank weapon systems, Stinger anti-aircraft systems, and other lethal weapons have already been given to Ukraine by Washington, with the White House announcing on 13 April that it will send $800 million in...




					sputniknews.com
				



'....the report cites the impossibility of quickly scaling up the production of Stinger missiles for Ukraine.'


----------



## badger2

Simultaneously to Kiev bombing, resonance with China delivering missiles to Serbia:

Kosova Border Problem


----------



## para bellum

badger2 said:


> Houston ground control has a problem of producing enough Stingers. Photo of humvees:
> 
> US, Allied Face Depleted Weapons Stockpiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US, Allies Face Depleted Weapons Stockpiles As 'Aid' to Kiev 'Blows Through' Supplies: Report
> 
> 
> Thousands of Javelin anti-tank weapon systems, Stinger anti-aircraft systems, and other lethal weapons have already been given to Ukraine by Washington, with the White House announcing on 13 April that it will send $800 million in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sputniknews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '....the report cites the impossibility of quickly scaling up the production of Stinger missiles for Ukraine.'


I read that piece, and I looked for the Bloomberg "report" they keep citing. All I can find is an op-ed.









						Ukraine War Is Depleting America’s Arsenal of Democracy
					

Ukraine War Is Depleting America’s Arsenal of Democracy




					www.bloombergquint.com
				




I think there is some conflation going on here, but no matter. I will comment.

The US has many thousands of these in inventory, and we don't really use them ourselves, we tend to vehicle mounted stuff.

The bottleneck on Stingers is the warhead, there is currently only one melt-pour facility for the Stinger. These are not big factories, and additional facilities could be set up very easily if it really becomes necessary.

The Ukrainians are not dependent on Stingers and Javelins. They want them, yes- but there are a lot of various systems in this class available from other countries. Britain has supplied Starstreak and Poland has provided the Grom-2, which is a copy of Igla-S.

There really isn't a whole lot of flying in Ukraine from either side and both sides have lost aircraft, so MANPADS don't get used that often compared to ATGM's or arty.

Ultimately the war won't be decided by missiles- it will be decided by boots occupying territory, as they all are.


----------



## Richard-H

Who is actually winning in Ukraine?​
China obviously!


----------



## ESay

para bellum said:


> I read that piece, and I looked for the Bloomberg "report" they keep citing. All I can find is an op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine War Is Depleting America’s Arsenal of Democracy
> 
> 
> Ukraine War Is Depleting America’s Arsenal of Democracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloombergquint.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is some conflation going on here, but no matter. I will comment.
> 
> The US has many thousands of these in inventory, and we don't really use them ourselves, we tend to vehicle mounted stuff.
> 
> The bottleneck on Stingers is the warhead, there is currently only one melt-pour facility for the Stinger. These are not big factories, and additional facilities could be set up very easily if it really becomes necessary.
> 
> The Ukrainians are not dependent on Stingers and Javelins. They want them, yes- but there are a lot of various systems in this class available from other countries. Britain has supplied Starstreak and Poland has provided the Grom-2, which is a copy of Igla-S.
> 
> There really isn't a whole lot of flying in Ukraine from either side and both sides have lost aircraft, so MANPADS don't get used that often compared to ATGM's or arty.
> 
> Ultimately the war won't be decided by missiles- it will be decided by boots occupying territory, as they all are.


But nevertheless, the sky should be secure if you want to win a war (or at least not lose it). MPADS have proved their effectiveness in the last almost two months, but there may be a point when their use may be not sufficient. 

If some Russian military target, similar to Moskva cruiser, happens to be destroyed, Putin's clique can sanction say carpet bombing of some Ukrainian cities. And in this case MPADS will be quite ineffective.


----------



## badger2

para bellum said:


> I read that piece, and I looked for the Bloomberg "report" they keep citing. All I can find is an op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine War Is Depleting America’s Arsenal of Democracy
> 
> 
> Ukraine War Is Depleting America’s Arsenal of Democracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloombergquint.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is some conflation going on here, but no matter. I will comment.
> 
> The US has many thousands of these in inventory, and we don't really use them ourselves, we tend to vehicle mounted stuff.
> 
> The bottleneck on Stingers is the warhead, there is currently only one melt-pour facility for the Stinger. These are not big factories, and additional facilities could be set up very easily if it really becomes necessary.
> 
> The Ukrainians are not dependent on Stingers and Javelins. They want them, yes- but there are a lot of various systems in this class available from other countries. Britain has supplied Starstreak and Poland has provided the Grom-2, which is a copy of Igla-S.
> 
> There really isn't a whole lot of flying in Ukraine from either side and both sides have lost aircraft, so MANPADS don't get used that often compared to ATGM's or arty.
> 
> Ultimately the war won't be decided by missiles- it will be decided by boots occupying territory, as they all are.





para bellum said:


> I read that piece, and I looked for the Bloomberg "report" they keep citing. All I can find is an op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine War Is Depleting America’s Arsenal of Democracy
> 
> 
> Ukraine War Is Depleting America’s Arsenal of Democracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloombergquint.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is some conflation going on here, but no matter. I will comment.
> 
> The US has many thousands of these in inventory, and we don't really use them ourselves, we tend to vehicle mounted stuff.
> 
> The bottleneck on Stingers is the warhead, there is currently only one melt-pour facility for the Stinger. These are not big factories, and additional facilities could be set up very easily if it really becomes necessary.
> 
> The Ukrainians are not dependent on Stingers and Javelins. They want them, yes- but there are a lot of various systems in this class available from other countries. Britain has supplied Starstreak and Poland has provided the Grom-2, which is a copy of Igla-S.
> 
> There really isn't a whole lot of flying in Ukraine from either side and both sides have lost aircraft, so MANPADS don't get used that often compared to ATGM's or arty.
> 
> Ultimately the war won't be decided by missiles- it will be decided by boots occupying territory, as they all are.


There is still confirmation of the rumors:

1.) Topols moving by rail through Ivanovsky region, Russia.

2.) Chinese tanks moving by rail westward via Trans-Siberian Railway.

3.) Chinese supplying missiles to Serbia via Y-20s with accompanying border problems:
Kosova

4.) The difficulty in linking the Moskva sinking to the USS Sullivans sinking to find out which happened first, because the USS Little Rock is parked next to that ship:

2022 Ap 14 USS Sullivans Sinking


----------



## para bellum

badger2 said:


> There is still confirmation of the rumors:
> 
> 1.) Topols moving by rail through Ivanovsky region, Russia.


Russia may be moving Topols around, there is no way to confirm or refute that and it's not relevant anyway.


badger2 said:


> 2.) Chinese tanks moving by rail westward via Trans-Siberian Railway.


You have made this claim several times now, I think it's time for you to post your "confirmation".

You first claimed they were traveling by road- now you say rail, since I pointed out that they don't use the roads for that distance.

You need to stop imagining paper capabilities are real. China does not have the armor to spare, and there are no credible OSINT reports of what you say.

So post the tweet or wherever you got this, and we can have a look at it. But I can tell you right now, it's just not true. 

China, like Russia has not invested in their ground forces in recent decades. Russia has spent a lot of money on new missiles, and China has been building a Navy. Tanks have been ~100/year old tanks getting upgrades, and a few new builds, but no giant inventories of usable armor on either side.

You guys like to point to this weapon or that as if they are going to be decisive- but in the real world, it all comes down to training and logistics and Russia is sorely lacking in both.

I haven't even touched on the failures of the vaunted Russian ECM/EW- suffice it to say they never really had the capability to begin  with.


badger2 said:


> 3.) Chinese supplying missiles to Serbia via Y-20s with accompanying border problems:
> Kosova


Nothing to do with Ukraine.


badger2 said:


> 4.) The difficulty in linking the Moskva sinking to the USS Sullivans sinking to find out which happened first, because the USS Little Rock is parked next to that ship:
> 
> 2022 Ap 14 USS Sullivans Sinking


A WW2 destroyer display in a city park sinks, probably a sea chest or some other hull penetration failed from corrosion...

Linking this to the Moskva in any way is utterly irrational. Is this the bottom of the barrel, or are you going to explore the flying reindeer angle next?


----------



## badger2

para bellum said:


> Russia may be moving Topols around, there is no way to confirm or refute that and it's not relevant anyway.
> 
> You have made this claim several times now, I think it's time for you to post your "confirmation".
> 
> You first claimed they were traveling by road- now you say rail, since I pointed out that they don't use the roads for that distance.
> 
> You need to stop imagining paper capabilities are real. China does not have the armor to spare, and there are no credible OSINT reports of what you say.
> 
> So post the tweet or wherever you got this, and we can have a look at it. But I can tell you right now, it's just not true.
> 
> You guys like to point to this weapon or that as if they are going to be decisive- but in the real world, it all comes down to training and logistics and Russia is sorely lacking in both.
> 
> I havern't even touched on the failures of the vaunted Russian ECM/EW- suffice it to say they never really had the capability to begin  with.
> 
> Nothing to do with Ukraine.
> 
> A WW2 destroyer in a city park sinks, probably a sea chest failed from corrosion.
> 
> Linking this to the Moskva in any way is utterly irrational. Is this the bottom of the barrel, or are you going to explore the flying reindeer angle next?


 No, Einstein, badger never claimed via road. You must be smoking dope, it was someone else who said that. It's now your responsibility to show the reading prisoners where and when you made the mistake. 
You command your apparent scapegoat to come up with the chron for the Chinese tanks, when the reverse can be just as true: the command to disclaim the rumor. You are not very good with the scientific method, either.

Topols moving by any means can't be flippantly, uneducatedly, claimed to be irrelevant. There is a photo of Medvedev standing beside a TOPOL on the wiki TOPOL page.

Ex-Russian President, Dmitri Medvedev: "There can be no more talk of any nuclear-free status for the Baltic -- the balance must be restored. Until today, Russia has not taken such measures, and was not going to: naturally borders will have to be strengthened. Seriously strengthen the grouping of ground forces and air defense, and deploy significant naval forces in the Gulf of Finland."

Your overconfidence, akin to the nazi strive for pure form, gets in the way of claiming enough rights for yourself, beyond claiming the right to contradict yourself, is your dismissal of even a petty state an irony due the the USS Sullivans. You are not that well educated: " nothing to do with Ukraine."

Bringing the reader to the Russias strike on the "Vizar" plant in Kyiv that makes or repairs anti-ship missiles: Your attempt to debach history is noted. The chron for the sinking of the USS Sullivans at the same time as the Moskva is relevant to naval history, and will be published as such. 

Once again, we arrive in "Little Rus" Kievan Rus when noting the nazi torture of Russian prisoners at Borodyanka. Because you are not that well educated, badger once more crucifies your arrogant use of the term, "paper capabilities."

The less slothful reader can now locate Kyiv and Borodianka (wiki). The map for Borodianka shows the body of blue, which is the Dniepr. On the east side of this body of water near Borodianka is the Desna River which flows to the northeast to Mezin, the Ice Age site of the Ukrainian swastika that Hitler also knew about. Published documents on the Ukrainian Ice Age swastika are the paper capabilities that point your supidity, and transfixes it.


----------



## para bellum

badger2 said:


> No, Einstein, badger never claimed via road. You must be smoking dope, it was someone else who said that. It's now your responsibility to show the reading prisoners where and when you made the mistake.


If it was not you, I stand corrected. Maybe it was CaptainRussia. I tried to find the thread, but there are too many, and not organized, and the reaction history only goes back a couple days so I can't find that exchange.

Maybe someone remembers and can point to the thread.

So someone else said it first, and you repeated it. It doesn't matter, you can still show us the confirmation of the Chinese tanks moving west on the Trans-Siberian railway, that is what I was asking for.

*

The rest of your post is incoherent, ad homs, or conspiracy theory, and I really don't want to try to crawl inside your head and unpack it all.

So I will just say that if _you_ believe the sinkings of the Sullivans and the Moskva are connected, that's okay with me, lol.

I would still like to see the confirmation that China is sending their tanks to Russia, and maybe a prediction as to how the Russian crews will handle the Chinese language fire computers and mismatched comms...


----------



## badger2

para bellum said:


> If it was not you, I stand corrected. Maybe it was CaptainRussia. I tried to find the thread, but there are too many, and not organized, and the reaction history only goes back a couple days so I can't find that exchange.
> 
> Maybe someone remembers and can point to the thread.
> 
> So someone else said it first, and you repeated it. It doesn't matter, you can still show us the confirmation of the Chinese tanks moving west on the Trans-Siberian railway, that is what I was asking for.
> 
> *
> 
> The rest of your post is incoherent, ad homs, or conspiracy theory, and I really don't want to try to crawl inside your head and unpack it all.
> 
> So I will just say that if _you_ believe the sinkings of the Sullivans and the Moskva are connected, that's okay with me, lol.
> 
> I would still like to see the confirmation that China is sending their tanks to Russia, and maybe a prediction as to how the Russian crews will handle the Chinese language fire computers and mismatched comms...


USMB search may ameliorate your amnesia. We can take "the rest" one word or sentence at a time to prove you are full of it, in front of the readers. The point you should "unpack" is the origin of the Ukrainian swastika, it's already been shown how it links to Swedish folklore and healing. The Chinese tank rumor naturally stands neutralized.


----------



## badger2

Border incident in Serbia has been posted, above.

2022 aprelia 15 V Belgrade prokhodit aktsiia v podderzhku Rossii posle golosovaniia Serbii za ee vykhod iz Soveta po pravam cheloveka OON
A Rally in Support of Russia Takes Place in Belgrade After Serbia Voted for its Withdrawal from the UN Human Rights Council








						В Белграде проходит акция в поддержку России после голосования Сербии за ее выход из Совета по правам человека ООН
					

Акция «Не от моего имени» проходит в Белграде в поддержку России после того, как Сербия проголосовала за ее выход из Совета по правам человека ООН




					www.kp.ru


----------



## badger2

An embedded link in post # 274 report is captioned: "The Permanent Representative of the Russian Federation in Geneva, said that the United States Blackmailed Countries in Order to Exclude Russia from the UN Human Rights Council."


----------



## para bellum

badger2 said:


> ...The point you should "unpack" is the origin of the Ukrainian swastika, it's already been shown how it links to Swedish folklore and healing. The Chinese tank rumor naturally stands neutralized.


I'll pass, not because I think it's propaganda or something, but because I'm not really interested in symbology as an excuse for an action, or the origins of one symbol or another (excluding those that are culturally significant to _me_, which I suspect is typical).

I'm just watching the war on the internet, and I'm really amazed at the disparity of operational competence between the two sides.

Putin has lots of missiles, but the more he uses them on civilian centers, the more it will blow back on him.


----------



## para bellum

badger2 said:


> An embedded link in post # 274 report is captioned: "The Permanent Representative of the Russian Federation in Geneva, said that the United States Blackmailed Countries in Order to Exclude Russia from the UN Human Rights Council."


Did the piece tell the reader what the vote was?  93 for, 24 against, 58 abstain? Just curious.


----------



## badger2

American vehicles at Mariupol:

2022 aprelia 15 








						Хлеб дороже жизни, снайперы и катакомбы — иди и смотри, каким стал Мариуполь
					

Спецкор «КП» Дмитрий Стешин пытался писать репортажи из города боли. А приходилось - спасать людей и об этом рассказывать [видео]




					www.kp.ru
				



'Vchera, v raspolagu nachego batal'ona (raspolozhenie batal'ona DNR "Vostok"), khoziastvenniki prignali medtisinskii furgon na baze amerikanskogo "Khammera."
Yesterday, at the disposal of our battalion (the location of the DPR battalion "Vostok"), the business owners drove a medical van based on an American "Hummer."

V nego nabilis' dva desiatka "Azovtsev" pytavshikhsia vybrat'sia iz okruzheniia prikyrvshis' krasnym krestom.
Two dozen "Azov" crammed into it, trying to get out of the encirclement, by hiding behind a red cross.'


----------



## badger2

para bellum said:


> I'll pass, not because I think it's propaganda or something, but because I'm not really interested in symbology as an excuse for an action, or the origins of one symbol or another (excluding those that are culturally significant to _me_, which I suspect is typical).
> 
> I'm just watching the war on the internet, and I'm really amazed at the disparity of operational competence between the two sides.
> 
> Putin has lots of missiles, but the more he uses them on civilian centers, the more it will blow back on him.


Then you fail symbology class, especially since Ukraine was founded as a Viking kingship, Catholic, and that POSPOTUS is not simply a CIA puppet, but also a catholic puppet, who with his sleep-up, likes to traffic genuflectors across the US-Mexican border. It's not what you are interested in. It's what Ukrainian youth are interested in.


----------



## badger2

para bellum said:


> Did the piece tell the reader what the vote was?  93 for, 24 against, 58 abstain? Just curious.


Anyone with an IQ over 80 should be more interested in the US blackmail report embedded in the Serbian report.


----------



## para bellum

badger2 said:


> Anyone with an IQ over 80 should be more interested in the US blackmail report embedded in the Serbian report.


So I guess that means no.

There are two ways to tell that story, yes? The headline could be "Russia voted off HRC". The author could tell the reader what the vote was about, who voted for and against, etc. They could still make the argument that the US blackmailed other countries- it just wouldn't be the headline. The headline would be the event that the author was reporting.

Or they can say "US blackmails UN to kick Russia off the HRC". In that case, they don't tell the reader about which countries voted which way, the story is about the big bad USA bullying other countries to punish Russia.

Your answer makes be thing it's the latter, that was my question. I don't really care about the piece itself, I'm more interested in the presentation. It's not written for my consumption.


----------



## badger2

The first video is supposedly Russian bombers headed to Ukraine:



			https://twitter.com/ku9_1


----------



## badger2

Sputnik News

3 hrs ago. DPR Forces Spokesman: Kiev Planning Tochka-U Strike at Railway Station at Lozovaya, Kharkiv Region.

4 hrs ago. Russian MoD: We're Warning the West in Advance That We Have Evidence About Crimes Against Civilians Being Plotted by the Kiev Regime

4 hrs ago. Russsainn Investigative Committee Open Criminal Probe Into Those Spreading Fake News About the Russian Armed Forces' Actions in Bucha, Ukraine

5 hrs ago. Russian MoD: Attempt by Ukrainian Nationalists to Attack Kakhovskaya Hydroelectric Station with "Tochka-U" Rockets Has Been Averted.

6 hrs ago. Over 300 People Dead, Almost 900 Injured in DPR from 8-14 April, Rights Envoy Says

9 hrs ago Russian Investigative Committee Says French Legion Soldieers Among Ukrainian Troops, Probing It as Part of a Criminal Case on Mercenaries in Ukraine

14 hrs ago Andrey Klimov: "We Already Have NATO-Country Military Personnel Among Our Prisoners


----------



## badger2

A NATO take on the conflict:

US, EU Sacrificing Ukraine to 'Weaken Russia'




__





						Loading…
					





					thegrayzone.com


----------



## badger2

URL seems correctly transcribed.


----------



## badger2

US intelligence disagrees with Biden:









						US Intelligence Cannot Support Claims Russia Committing Genocide in Ukraine - Reports
					

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) - The US intelligence agencies do not have information collected to support President Joe Biden's claims that Russia is allegedly committing genocide in Ukraine, NBC News reported citing senior Biden administration...




					sputniknews.com
				



'....The US intelligence official said the reports on Ukraine do not support Biden's claim that genocide is taking place.'


----------



## badger2

Internet dicourse:

"Which its best FOV is 180 degrees....My only problem with this is that if there were a drone feeding targeting information you'd imagine there would be video from the drone which could show the missiles striking. You'd think they would want to show beyond a doubt they actually took down the ship as opposed to an accident which would be a major morale boost to their forces."


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro

rofl


----------



## Toro

I wonder if skye would have given her man the ok too.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Ringo

Toro said:


> I wonder if skye would have given her man the ok too.


Low life propaganda. Why are you, russophobes, such vile scoundrels? Is it innate or acquired?


----------



## badger2

Russian military supposedly hit 811 Ukrainian targets overnight. This report focuses on Kyiv:

2022 Mar 16 Moscow Times, Russia Shatter Kyiv Calm








						Russia Shatters Kyiv Calm With Fresh Strikes - The Moscow Times
					

Saturday's strike on the Ukrainian capital was among the first since invading Russian forces began withdrawing from regions around Kyiv last month.




					www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## badger2

Links to the recent Bucha massacre may include Tsaryov, recalling 2014 Maidan. More to follow.

Oleg Tsaryov








						Oleg Tsaryov - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Donald H

If Russia is losing their war then there is no doubt at all that they have decided to accept the losses as temporary and redeemable.

Scott Ritter explains exactly the reasons why.

Russia is exerting soft power so far, and for a definite reason.

Russia hasn't turned fully to hard power but Kiev might be the first example.

Some may wonder how the US/Nato will handle that?


----------



## badger2

Russia now holds the British mercenaries whilst Medvedchuk's wife argues for a trade. In the meantime, more on Bucha emerges, linking Tsaryov, of EuroMaidan fame.









						Миллионер-нацист по указке британской разведки утилизировал трупы от СБУ. Вот что было в Буче
					

Провокацию легко разоблачить, надо только опознать всех погибших в пригороде Киева, а для этого придется взять украинскую столицу, уверен бывший депутат четырех созывов Верховной рады Олег Царев




					www.kp.ru
				



'Millioner-natsist po ukazke britanskoi razvedki utiliziroval ot SBU.
Nazi Millionaire, At the Behest of British Intelligence, Disposed of Him from the SBU.

Bot chto bylo V Buche.
That's what happened in Bucha.
....
Samo "meropriatie" bylo zadumano MI6.
The "event" itself was conceived by MI6.

Komanda of angliiskikh sovetnikov postupila na rukovvoditelia Departmenta kontrrazvedki SBU Aleksandra Poklada.
The command from the English advisors came to the head of the Counterintelligence Department of the SBU, Alexander Poklad.'

2021 Nov 30 Zelenskiy and Poklad








						Poklad became the new head of Ukraine's counterintelligence - Global Happenings
					

The day before, Zelensky fired Alexander Rusnak from this position Poklad will head counterintelligence of the SBU / Photo: Collage: Today President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelenskyy has appointed a new head of the Counterintelligence Department of the Security Service of Ukraine. According to the...




					globalhappenings.com


----------



## badger2

Gayer Than Gay: Ukraine Nazis in Action

2014 Ap 15








						Ukraine presidential candidates attacked in Kiev
					

Radicals have attacked two Ukrainian presidential candidates. One of them, Oleg Tsarev, was “brutally beaten,” claimed the candidate’s press office. The radicals poured green antiseptic solution and flour on another candidate, Mikhail Dobkin.




					www.rt.com


----------



## badger2

badger2 said:


> Russia now holds the British mercenaries whilst Medvedchuk's wife argues for a trade. In the meantime, more on Bucha emerges, linking Tsaryov, of EuroMaidan fame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Миллионер-нацист по указке британской разведки утилизировал трупы от СБУ. Вот что было в Буче
> 
> 
> Провокацию легко разоблачить, надо только опознать всех погибших в пригороде Киева, а для этого придется взять украинскую столицу, уверен бывший депутат четырех созывов Верховной рады Олег Царев
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kp.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Millioner-natsist po ukazke britanskoi razvedki utiliziroval ot SBU.
> Nazi Millionaire, At the Behest of British Intelligence, Disposed of Him from the SBU.
> 
> Bot chto bylo V Buche.
> That's what happened in Bucha.
> ....
> Samo "meropriatie" bylo zadumano MI6.
> The "event" itself was conceived by MI6.
> 
> Komanda of angliiskikh sovetnikov postupila na rukovvoditelia Departmenta kontrrazvedki SBU Aleksandra Poklada.
> The command from the English advisors came to the head of the Counterintelligence Department of the SBU, Alexander Poklad.'
> 
> 2021 Nov 30 Zelenskiy and Poklad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poklad became the new head of Ukraine's counterintelligence - Global Happenings
> 
> 
> The day before, Zelensky fired Alexander Rusnak from this position Poklad will head counterintelligence of the SBU / Photo: Collage: Today President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelenskyy has appointed a new head of the Counterintelligence Department of the Security Service of Ukraine. According to the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalhappenings.com


The report continues:

'Provokatsii legko razoblachit', nado tol'ko opoznat' vsekh pogibshikh v prigorode Kieva, a dlia etogo pridetsia vziat' ukrainskuiu stolitsu, uveren byvshii deputat chetyrekh sozyvov Verkhovnoi rady, Oleg Tsaryov.
Provocations are easy to expose, you just need to identify all those who died in the suburbs of Kiev, Oleg Tsaryov, a former deputy of four convocations of the Verkhovna Rada.

Ukriana gotovit eshche riad provokatsii, podobnykh tom, chto byla i Buche.
Ukraine is preparing a series of provocations, similar to the one in Bucha.

Ob etom zaiavila ofitsial'nyi predstavitel' MIDa Maria Zakharova.
This was stated by the official representative of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Maria Zakharova.

Po ee slovam, "Kiev gotovit novye postanovki v naselennykh punktakh Seredina-Buda, Nizhniaia Syrovatka v Sumskoi oblasti, gde ranee nakhodilis' rossiiskie voiska.
They are preparing new productions in the settlements of Seredina-Buda, Nizhniaia Syrovatka in the Sumy oblast region, where Russian troops were previously located.

My prizyvaem ne poddavat'sia na eti i drugie provokatsii."
We urge not to succumb to these and other provocations."

O tom, chto takie provokatsii budut preduprezhdal v tom chisle i Oleg Tsaryov -- chelovek, kotorye korosho znaet situatsii iznutri.
That such provocations would be warned (about), including by Oleg Tsaryov, a man who knew the situation well from the inside.

Vo-pervykh, u nego na ukraine bol'shaia set' znakoykhi i byvshikh kolleg, Kotorye segodnia rabotaiut vo vsekh vozmozhnykh organakh (v to chisle i v ofise prezidenta).
Firstly of all, he had a large network of acquaintances in agencies in Ukraine (including in the presidential office).

Vo-vtorykh, politiki sam nakhodilsia v Buche s samogo nachala spetsoperatsii.
Secondly, the politician was in Bucha from the beginning of the special operation.'


----------



## AlexanderPK

I think tomorrow there's going to be a mass surrender of Azov nationalist militants blocked in Mariupol at Azovstal steel plant. The feeling is in the air.


----------



## badger2

AlexanderPK said:


> I think tomorrow there's going to be a mass surrender of Azov nationalist militants blocked in Mariupol at Azovstal steel plant. The feeling is in the air.


The end is supposedly happening now. Here is a good photo of the size of the Azovstal monster plant, largest in Europe:









						LIVE UPDATES: Most of Mercenaries Surrounded on 'Azovstal' Are From European Countries - MoD
					

All those who lay down arms at Azovstal and surrender on Sunday are guaranted life, the Russian Ministry of Defence said.




					sputniknews.com


----------



## badger2

_Scott Ritter is mentioned in the Russian report for Bucha (post #301). The reader can scroll down the page to see it, which is an auspicious sign. Tsaryov at one time, was a pro-Putin Ukraine presidential candidate. The report continues, and Tsaryov published on his blog:

'Kto i zachem, po ego mneniiu ustroil etu "postanavku", Tsarev ob'iasnil u sebia v telegram-kanale.
Who and why, in his opinion, staged this production, Tsaryov explained in his telegram channel.'

Apparently, Tsaryov was not killed at Bucha._


----------



## badger2

Maria Zakharova correctly predicted the oblast for Ukrainian provocations: Sumy (Post #301)

2022 Ap 16 3 hr ago








						Traces of chemical weapons left by the Russians found in Sumy region
					

ALONA MAZURENKO —  SATURDAY, 16 APRIL 2022, 21:55




					www.pravda.com.ua
				



'....the village of Bilka in the Sumy region....sarin and other substances'


----------



## badger2

Maria Zakharova's prediction (post #301) for Ukrainian provocations at Nizhniaia Syrovatka is astonishingly close: Syrovatka is on highway H12 where it forks to P45 east-southeast of Sumy. Bilka, where the sarin was supposedly found, is also on H12 further south of Sumy.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## badger2

Having already mentioned Lozovaya,
Internet:

"Battle onging for Lozovaya village on the border between Donetsk and Kharkiv region. Mayor asking residents to evacuate immediately due to high risk of missile and aerial strikes"

"First fatality from Moskva cruiser identified as midshipman Ivan Vakhrushev"

"Russian troops shelled Lysychansk refinery (defunct fo a long time)"

"Russian T-72B3 at the port of Mariupol"

"Russian army hit old chicken processing factory in Dnipropetrovsk"


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


>


Sputnik News says most remaining fighters at Azovstal are soldiers from European countries.


----------



## badger2

badger2 said:


> Sputnik News says most remaining fighters at Azovstal are soldiers from European countries.





Ringo said:


>


This video is excellent and Lancaster's diction is too, precisely what is needed for English speakers learning spoken Russian. Captions should actually be in parallel Ru.-Eng. so that the viewer can stop the video to study each sentence both spoken and written.


----------



## badger2

Internet unverified:

Railway bridge in Vasylivka, Zaporizhzhia region destroyed

Russian MoD reports missile strikes at plants in Kiev and Mykolaiv

Vice PM of Ukraine: No official evacuattion today, as not a single corridor approved by Russia

Russian Army attempting to advance at Liubymivka-Novozlatopil line (Kherson oblast, Khakovka raion)

Heavy shelling Avdiyivka Coke Plant, north of Donetsk


----------



## badger2

Russian report on Scott Ritter's Bucha analysis:

Amerikanskii ekspert dokazal, chto zhitele Buchii ubili ukrainskikh voennye.
An American Expert Proved that the Inhabitants of Bucha Were Killed by the Ukrainian Military.

Twitter nemedlenno ego zablokiroval.
Twitter immediately blocked him.








						Американский эксперт доказал, что жителей Бучи убили украинские военные. Twitter немедленно его заблокировал
					

Журналист Скотт Риттер провел анализ событий в Буче




					www.kp.ru
				



'Zhurnalist Skott Ritter provel analiz sobitii i Buche.
Journalist Scott Ritter conducted an analysis of the events at Bucha.'


----------



## badger2

Having already mentioned Poklad, Kotorkikh and Martsinkevich at USMB, the report in post #310 continues:

Poklad pereadresoval poruchenie na "Boitsman" - Sergei Kotorkikh, neonatsist, ubiitsa i dollarovy millioner.
Poklad forwarded the order to "Boatswain" - Sergei Kotorkikh, neo-nazi murderer and millionaire.

Maksim "Tesak" Martsinkevich neodnokratno nazyval ego svoim starshim Tovarishchem i nastavnikom.
Maksim "Tesak" Martsinkevich repeatedly called him his senior comrade and mentor.

Potom Maidan.
Then Maidan.

V 14-15 godakh on rukovodil razvedkoi v Azove, potom Avakov (minister vnutrennykh del Ukrainy) spetsial'no dlia nego sozdal upravlenie Zashchit Strategicheskikh Ob'ektov, kuda trudoustroil "Boitsmana" i poltory tisiach ego boitsov.
At the age of 14-15, he led intelligence in Azov, then Avakov (Minister of Internal Affairs of Ukraine) created the Directorate for the Protection of Strategic Objects) especially for him, where he employed "Boatswain" and one an a half thousand of his fighters.'


----------



## badger2

Should read post #301.


----------



## badger2

Zelenskiy: Ukraine Ready to Fight Russia for Ten Years








						Ukraine can fight Russia ‘for 10 years’ – Zelensky
					

The Ukrainian president said his country will not give up any territory and is prepared to fight Russia “for 10 years”




					www.rt.com
				




Current situation at Azovstal:









						РИА Новости: ВСУ в Мариуполе отказались сдаваться, продолжаются бои
					

Украинские военнослужащие, находящиеся на территории заводов Ильича и «Азовсталь» в Мариуполе, отказались сложить оружие, продолжаются бои.




					russian.rt.com
				



' "Situatsii na peredovi napriazheniia nash....
Situation has not advanced, tension is ours....

Kakoe peremire?
What kind of truce?

O chem govorit?
What is he talking about?

Oni nashu initsiativu proignoriroval i poluchili otvet.
They ignored our initiative and received an answer." '


----------



## badger2

Update on Azovstal:

Kiev Orders Azov Nazis to Shoot Those Surrendering at Azovstal








						Kiev Orders Azov Nazis to Shoot Those Surrendering at Azovstal, Russian MoD Says
					

MOSCOW (Sputnik) - Kiev ordered the Ukrainian neo-Nazi battalion Azov to shoot those who choose to lay down their arms to the Russian military at the Azovstal plant in Mariupol, the Russian Defence Ministry Igor Konashenkov said on Sunday.




					sputniknews.com


----------



## badger2

Russia hit a military factory at Brovary. According to maps, this may be  inside Kiev city limits.

2022 Ap 17 Moscow Times








						Russia Says 'Destroyed' Military Factory Outside Kyiv - The Moscow Times
					

Russia's defense ministry said Sunday it struck a military plant outside Kyiv, as Moscow intensifies its attacks on the Ukrainian capital.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				



'....Brovary....'


----------



## badger2

The Google map shows the Desna River flowing just north of Brovary. Following the Desna northeast brings one to Mezin, Ice Age site of the paleolithic swastika Hitler was aware of.

Another Russian high-precision long-range missile strike has supposedly hit an armaments plant se of the capital at Darnyrsky/Darnytsky, yet to confirm the spelling or map location.


----------



## badger2

Darnyts'kyi is south of Brovary along the Dnipro.

Mention was made of Kadyrov's commander, Chalaev in post # 30:




__





						Russians booby trap and mine central Ukranian cities as they retreat
					

The U.S. military called the citizens of Iraq and Afghanistan who were defending their country from American invaders "insurgents". So was the U.S. army "lame and neo nazi" for calling them insurgents?  ....   :dunno:  And so? We are talking about Ukraine not the hypocrisy of our own which we as...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Chalaev says those earlier Azov prisoners are already in Russia and under litigation:

2022 Ap 17 Izvestiya: Chechen Commander Chalaev at Mariupol
' "U nas byli plennye neposredstvenno s etogo uchastka, gde rabotaet "Azov" (v otnoshennii gruppirovki v RF vozbuzhdeny ugolovnye dela).
We had prisoners directly from this area, where Azov works (and in relation to the group in the Russian Federation, criminal proceedings have been initiated).

Oni govoriat, ikh ram mnogo.
They say there are a lot of them.

Poka nammernnykh sdat'sia net
While there are no intentional surrenders

i snaipery, i pulemetchiki est'
there are snipers and machine gunners." '


----------



## badger2

Mariupol Defenders Resist Russian Ultimatum


			https://www.youtube/watch?v=o4EpbZApZkE


----------



## badger2




----------



## badger2

No, the video is available.

2022 Ap 17 Rossiiskie voiska proazili bolee 800 ukrainskikh voennykh ob'ektov
Russian Troops Hit More Than 800 Ukrainian Military Facilities








						Российские войска поразили более 800 украинских военных объектов
					

Российские ракетные войска и артиллерия поразили 814 объектов на Украине - пункты управления, огневые позиции, опорные пункты и районы сосредоточения живой... РИА Новости, 17.04.2022




					ria.ru
				



' "Rossiiskie raketny voiska i artilleriia porazili 814 ob'ektov na Ukraine - punkty upravleniia, ognevye pozitstii, opronye punkty i raiony sosredotocheniia zhivoi sily," zaiavil Konashenkov.'
Russian rocket troops and artillery hit 814 objects in Ukraine - command posts, firing positions, strongholds and areas of concentration of manpower," Konashenkov said.'


----------



## Toro

Russia is incompetent


----------



## badger2

Russia publishes data on mercenaries:

Ukraine / Mariupol








						Russia publishes data on foreign mercenaries in Ukraine
					

Russian troops have killed 1,035 out of nearly 7,000 foreign mercenaries fighting for Ukraine, the Ministry of Defense in Moscow stated




					www.rt.com


----------



## justoffal

Sunni Man said:


> Putin is just sitting back and laughing as veggie Biden and his EU/Nato nitwit pals have no idea what to do?  ...
> Except pile on more useless sanctions and endlessly talk a good game. ..


I think Putin counted on the sanctions. The Ruble has already rebounded and the central banks are befuddled.

Jo


----------



## Toro

Commies


----------



## badger2

Scott Ritter: US Intel Community Killed Its Own Credibility








						US intel community killed its own credibility by revealing its Ukraine policies
					

US officials have acknowledged using information as a weapon against Russia, even when the confidence is low and the evidence scarce




					www.rt.com


----------



## badger2

Internet:

"What glasses are you looking from? Because I'm seeing nothing but Russian forward movement and control in the eastern side. It's becoming a chunk."

"Half of Ukraine is about to be chipped off in a few days or weeks."


----------



## Ringo

In Mariupol. If only...


----------



## badger2

Украинские боевики дважды пытались вырваться из окружения в Мариуполе
					

Украинские боевики дважды за несколько дней пытались вырваться из окружения с территории завода "Азовсталь" в Мариуполе, рассказал РИА Новости командир... РИА Новости, 18.04.2022




					ria.ru
				



'...."Eto bylo primerno dlia.
For the most part, they are ruined.

Tri-chetyre nazad.
It was 3 or 4 hours ago.

I proryv byl presechen.
And the breakthrough was stopped.

Chesto govoria, ia edes' seichas dazhe ne znaiu, kakoe chislo.
To be honest, I don't even know how many are here right now.

Da i kakaia raznitsa?
Yes, what's the difference?

Glavnoe, bystree etikh fashistov dobit', da i vse.
The main thing is to get these fascists faster, and that's all."


----------



## para bellum

justoffal said:


> I think Putin counted on the sanctions. The Ruble has already rebounded and the central banks are befuddled.
> 
> Jo


Till he runs out of gold, lol. You can make $300/ounce right now if you can buy rubles and exchange them for gold.

That will strengthen the ruble for a while, but Russian factories are closing down because they can't get parts.


----------



## badger2

2022 Ap 18 DNR obstreliali oplot natcionalistov vv promzone u zavoda "Azovstal"
DNR Fired On a Stronghold of Nationalists in Industrial Zone Near the Azovstal Plant








						Бойцы ДНР обстреляли оплот националистов в промзоне у завода «Азовсталь»
					

Артиллерия Донецкой Народной Республики (ДНР) в понедельник, 18 апреля, нанесла удар по району Мариуполя у завода «Азовсталь», где засели остатки националистов. По информации корреспондента телеканала «Известия» Алексея Полторанина, мирное население из этого квартала уже давно было эвакуировано.




					iz.ru


----------



## badger2

Bad news for any CIA or mercenaries holed up at Lviv:

2022 Ap 18 Russian Strike Wipes Out Logistics Base Near Lvov Containing Large Amounts of Western Arms
https://sputniknews.com/20220418/ru...cs-base-near-lvov-containing-large-amounts-of western-arms-mod-1094866925.html


----------



## badger2

Russian Strike Wipes Out Logistics Base Near Lvov Containing Large Amounts of Western Arms: MoD
					

The US and its allies have sent billions of dollars-worth of weaponry to Ukraine over the years, and committed billions more after Russia and its Donbass allies began a military operation in the country in February. Last week, US officials...




					sputniknews.com


----------



## badger2

A Donbass Chron








						War in Donbass: Key Moments From Eight-Year Conflict
					

Eight years ago this week, Kiev kicked off its ‘anti-terrorist operation’ in Donbass. The fiercest battles of the war were fought between 2014 and 2015. After that, the civil conflict turned into a war of position, but troops and civilians...




					sputniknews.com


----------



## Ringo




----------



## badger2

Punch and Judy

The Russian strike in Lviv hit logistics center. Five days earlier, Catholic-CIA puppet POSPOTUS mouths off about intelligence sharing:

2022 Ap 13 Wall Street Journal: Biden Administration Set to Expand Intelligence Sharing with Zelensky Government in Ukraine








						Biden administration set to expand intelligence sharing with Zelensky government in Ukraine
					

Further sharing of intelligence would assist Ukrainian forces in targeting Moscow’s military units in Russian-occupied Donbas and Crimea.




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## skye

And now....

The Battle for Donbass has started

We'll see what happens....I pray that the Mercenaries and the Ukranians Nazis  have surrender.....otherwise it will be  a sad  end for them.


----------



## badger2

skye said:


> And now....
> 
> The Battle for Donbass has started
> 
> We'll see what happens....I pray that the Mercenaries and the Ukranians Nazis  have surrender.....otherwise it will be  a sad  end for them.


Konashenkov says if the holdouts continue thier current course, they will be destroyed, though its important for Westerners to watch the video of the captured Brit mercenary (post #336), because many soldiers were duped and coerced.


----------



## badger2

30 minutes ago Russia opened a humanitarian corridor at Mariupol.


----------



## badger2

Sputnik News - World News, Breaking News & Top Storie
					

Sputnik International is a global news agency keeping you updated on all the latest world news 24/7. Browse Sputnik for breaking news and top stories on politics, economy, social media and the most viral trends.




					sputniknews.com


----------



## badger2

2022 Ap 18 War Assessment / Map




__





						Institute for the Study of War
					

Russian forces began a new phase of large-scale offensive operations in eastern Ukraine on April 18 likely intended to capture the entirety of Donetsk and Luhansk oblasts. Russian forces have been concentrating reinforcements—including both n




					www.understandingwar.org


----------



## Ringo




----------



## badger2

Unverified internet:

"Suspected tripwire bomb found in Kyiv

Russian army shelling at: Staromayorske, Makorivka, Storozhevo, Neskuchne, Remicka, Priyutne, Vyshneve, Malinkova, Poltavka, Novodarivka, Novoukrainske, Stepove with tanks, MLRS and GRAD, attacking with armored personnel carriers, infantry, missiles.

Produce store in Saltivka destroyed.

Drone footage shows Azovstal plant very battered. 

Ukrainian military foils 2 Russian advances at Avdiyivka.

Overnight destruction in Kharkiv.


----------



## badger2

Kramatorsk Train Station








						Kramatorsk train station attack: The key to finding the perpetrator lies in this overlooked detail
					

The serial number on spent missile booster at Kramatorsk will reveal who’s responsible for bombing its train station




					www.rt.com
				



'.... Ser. No. SH91579 Votinsk Building Plant....'

Votinsk is located southwest of Perm. Lugar and Obama visited Perm in 2005. (Google maps)


----------



## badger2

LIVE UPDATES: Russian Forces Again Offer Militants at Azovstal to Surrender From 11:00 GMT Wednesday
					

Russian forces, as well as the DPR and LPR militias continue to advance amid the special operation in Ukraine, pressing Kiev's troops off Donbass. They are tightening the encirclement around the remaining Ukrainian radicals in Mariupol, as...




					sputniknews.com


----------



## badger2

Random internet:

"I find it notable the renewed interest of the Vatican in consecrating Russia and Ukraine to the Immaculate Heart of Mary. Whether one is Christian or not, the timing of that event (25 Mar) was curious."

"Since 1991, Ukraine has turned into one of the most corrupt countries in the world with its independence but there were signs of a shift towards more transparency, albeit slowly. The place is a major part of human trafficking networks from east to west as well as a major hub for drug trafficking."


----------



## Ringo

Representatives of the Rozovsky district of the Zaporozhye region unanimously voted to appeal to the Donetsk People's Republic with a request to join the republic.
Who is the last to withdraw from Ukraine, turns off the lights and pays debts!


----------



## Ringo

Classes have resumed in the liberated territories, in the first of the schools in Mariupol.
Incredible city!
Many thanks to the teaching staff!


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


> Representatives of the Rozovsky district of the Zaporozhye region unanimously voted to appeal to the Donetsk People's Republic with a request to join the republic.
> Who is the last to withdraw from Ukraine, turns off the lights and pays debts!


This is some interesting news to study.


----------



## badger2

SU-34 hits 73 Ukrainian targets overnight:









						WATCH: Russian Su-34 Jet Strikes Strongholds of Ukrainian Radicals
					

Overnight, the Russian Aerospace Forces have targeted 73 Ukrainian military objects, eliminating at least 6 tanks and nine armoured vehicles and a battery of Msta-B howitzers, according to a MoD statement.




					sputniknews.com


----------



## badger2

Israeli Weapons in Ukraine








						Israeli weapon seen used by Neo-Nazi Ukrainian unit against Russia
					

The MATADOR is an anti-armor weapon joint produced with Israel and has recently seen used by the Azov Battalion, which is widely characterized as Neo-Nazi ideologically.




					www.jpost.com
				




Boris Johnson: "Looking at possibility of mounting Brimstone anti-ship missiles on technicals (a militarised pick-up truck."

German Chancellor: To provide long-range artillery

US: 7 planes will head to Europe within 24 hours to transport weapons to Ukraine

Czech defense companies will repair Ukrainian tanks and vehicles

Canada to send heavy artillery

Pentagon will provide 18 artillery systems soon

A small number of Ukrainian military will be trained on how to operate howitzers; that will happen in Europe

Shelling at Avdiyivka, fires in the city

Outgoing shelling from Donetsk

Explosions Kherson airport

Shelling border between Kherson and Dnipropetrovsk

Shelling of Toretsk

Russian troops plant land mines, highway between Naddnipryanske and Oleksandrivka, Kherons region


----------



## badger2

3 hr ago
5 Ukrainian Soldiers Laid Down Their Arms at Azovstal








						Five Ukrainian soldiers voluntarily laid down their arms and left Azovstal
					

Five Ukrainian servicemen from Azovstal voluntarily laid down their arms and left the territory of the plant to the forces of Russia and the Donetsk People's Republic. This was reported by the People's Militia of the DPR.




					www.tellerreport.com


----------



## badger2

5 min ago. Russia Successfully Launches SARMAT ICBM from Plesetsk Spaceport


----------



## badger2

Plesetsk Cosmodrome - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## AlexanderPK

badger2 said:


> 5 min ago. Russia Successfully Launches SARMAT ICBM from Plesetsk Spaceport


Where is it heading to? The Azov steel works?


----------



## badger2

AlexanderPK said:


> Where is it heading to? The Azov steel works?











						Sarmat Missile Will Make Russia Foes ‘Think Twice' – Putin - The Moscow Times
					

The Russian army said it successfully test-launched the next-generation missile capable of carrying nuclear charges.




					www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## badger2

So it just flew from Arkhangelsk to Kamchatka.


----------



## badger2

Sarmat








						WATCH: First Successful Launch of New Russian Sarmat ICBM From Plesetsk Spaceport
					

The missile was developed as a replacement for the ICBM R-36M2 (NATO Reporting Name SS-18 Satan). It is expected to be effective in destroying enemy strategic targets around the globe with kinetic impact energy and without the use of the...




					sputniknews.com
				



'....destroying enemy targets around the globe with kinetic impact energy and without the use of nuclear warheads.'

Kinzhal








						Russia fires hypersonic missiles in Ukraine
					

The Russian military has said it used its Kinzhal air-launched hypersonic missiles to destroy an arms depot in western Ukraine




					www.rt.com


----------



## JWBooth

Saw a report that the Ukes are bugging out and pulling behind the Donetsk river at some place called Severodonetsk.


----------



## badger2

JWBooth said:


> Saw a report that the Ukes are bugging out and pulling behind the Donetsk river at some place called Severodonetsk.


Now trying to confirm this.


----------



## badger2

__





						Loading…
					





					ria-ru
				



'....Po slovam Mizintsev, " komandiry batal'onov "ne ispol'zovali ocherednuiu vozmozhnost' spasti sebia i zhizni podchinennykh.
According to Mizintsev, the batallion commanders "did not use another opportunity to save themselves and the lives of their subordinates." '


----------



## badger2

The URL above is correctly transcribed. 








						РИА Новости - события в Москве, России и мире сегодня: темы дня, фото, видео, инфографика, радио
					

Новости в России и мире, самая оперативная информация: темы дня, обзоры, анализ. Фото и видео с места событий, инфографика, радиоэфир, подкасты




					ria.ru


----------



## badger2

A Severodonetsk report








						Occupiers Tried to Attack Rubizhne and Severodonetsk, But Were Defeated
					

Around 130 wounded invaders were taken to Novoaidar hospital.




					charter97.org


----------



## badger2

Unconfirmed:

"Russian troops are advancing in Kharkiv oblast. Near Chuhuiv they captured 3 villages and were stopped before Stara Hnyltsia and south if Izyum the captured Sulyhuvka and most of Dibrovne."


----------



## badger2

Russian Victory Parade in Mariupol in May 9








						'Russian victory parade in Mariupol on May 9'
					

Russian forces will organize a large military parade in Mariupol on May 9, the day when Moscow celebrates the anniversary of the victory against the Nazis in World War II. (HANDLE)




					newsrnd.com


----------



## badger2

Internet: Blogger Valery Kuleshov has been killed, apparently as a reprisal for his collaboration with occupying Russian troops (Kherson region)


----------



## badger2

Mariupol, Liberated from the Nazis, will Host Victory Parade




__





						Loading…
					





					en.topwar.ru
				



'....Deputy Mayor of the city, Viktoria Kalacheva.'


----------



## badger2

New Chinese Bomber Emerges








						New Video Emerges of Chinese H-6N Bomber Toting Massive Ballistic Missile Underneath
					

China is very secretive about its hypersonic weapons program, including those deployed with People’s Liberation Army Rocket Force (PLARF) troops. However, images and film shot by observers have given valuable insight into the systems...




					sputniknews.com


----------



## Ringo




----------



## badger2

Internet unconfirmed:

" Putin orders Shoigu to stop the assault on Azovstal, as Russian forces withdraw to fight Ukrainian forces in Zaporizha and Donetsk oblasts. A small force remains to make sure beseiged Ukrainian fighters and civilians cannot leave Azovstal."


----------



## badger2

The source of post # 371:




__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com


----------



## badger2

Unconfirmed: Zelenskiy: Ukraine is preparing a military way to unblock Mariupol.


----------



## badger2

Some USMBers remember the videos of the Chilean, Lira, this coming on the heels of the Kuleshov killing (post #367):





__





						Уважаемый клиент, наш сайт недоступен<br>при использовании VPN сервисов
					





					www.rt.ru


----------



## badger2

RT site still has the report: "American Zelensky Critic Goes Missing in Ukraine," attempting the URL again:








						American Zelensky critic goes missing in Ukraine
					

Chile’s FM said it’s aware there’s been no contact with blogger Gonzalo Lira, last seen in the Ukrainian city of Kharkov, for almost a week




					www.rt.com


----------



## badger2

badger2 said:


> RT site still has the report: "American Zelensky Critic Goes Missing in Ukraine," attempting the URL again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Zelensky critic goes missing in Ukraine
> 
> 
> Chile’s FM said it’s aware there’s been no contact with blogger Gonzalo Lira, last seen in the Ukrainian city of Kharkov, for almost a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com


We have already mentioned the nazi millionaire, Korokikh in this thread. Kotorkikh says in this report that Lira was kidnapped and possibly tortured and beheaded.


----------



## badger2

Should read Kotorkikh.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## JWBooth

badger2 said:


> Unconfirmed: Zelenskiy: Ukraine is preparing a military way to unblock Mariupol.


Bwahahahahahaha
With whose army, airforce, and navy?


----------



## Ringo

JWBooth said:


> Bwahahahahahaha
> With whose army, airforce, and navy?


No, with secret Wunderwaffe!


----------



## badger2

3 hr ago.








						Russia Has Right to Consider US, NATO Arms Convoys in Ukraine 'Legitimate Targets', MFA Warns
					

US President Joe Biden has announced an additional military aid package to the tune of $800 million to Ukraine. Meanwhile, according to CNN, Washington has no idea what happens to the weapons sent to Ukraine.




					sputniknews.com


----------



## badger2

badger2 said:


> 3 hr ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia Has Right to Consider US, NATO Arms Convoys in Ukraine 'Legitimate Targets', MFA Warns
> 
> 
> US President Joe Biden has announced an additional military aid package to the tune of $800 million to Ukraine. Meanwhile, according to CNN, Washington has no idea what happens to the weapons sent to Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sputniknews.com


After the arms report the Sputnik page, is Gabbard's linking Ukraine biolabs connecting to another USMB thread in progress in the Conspiracy forum.


----------



## badger2

Lira released:









						Fate of American Zelensky critic who went missing in Ukraine revealed
					

Chilean-American blogger Gonzalo Lira said he returned to his home in Kharkov after being held by the Ukrainian Security Service (SBU)




					www.rt.com


----------



## AlexanderPK

badger2 said:


> Lira released:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fate of American Zelensky critic who went missing in Ukraine revealed
> 
> 
> Chilean-American blogger Gonzalo Lira said he returned to his home in Kharkov after being held by the Ukrainian Security Service (SBU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com


I saw that too. What a relief!


----------



## badger2

Internet: United Russia Duma member Zatulin says that Ukrainian cities and territory Russia occupied since Feb 24 will definitely not return to Kyiv control. According to him, they will either form new statelets like LNR and DPR, join them or be annexed by Russia outright.

Russian forces have advanced along east bank of Oskil River, and has made progress in direction of Novtoshkivsky and Popasna. Heavy fighting.


----------



## AlexanderPK

badger2 said:


> Internet: United Russia Duma member Zatulin says that Ukrainian cities and territory Russia occupied since Feb 24 will definitely not return to Kyiv control. According to him, they will either form new statelets like LNR and DPR, join them or be annexed by Russia outright.
> 
> Russian forces have advanced along east bank of Oskil River, and has made progress in direction of Novtoshkivsky and Popasna. Heavy fighting.


The Z-fucker was warned Ukraine might lose its statehood. He didn't want to listen. There are still others who don't listen either.


----------



## badger2

Moldova Applies to EU

Internet;

"US intel warns revitalized Russian military can still win, which is now expected to last until the end of the year. Russian Army outnumbers Ukrainian Army 3-to-1 in the east and could encircle and destroy a significant proportion. They said Russia could even launch a new assault on Kyiv or deprive the Ukrainian capital of access to the Black Sea in a worst-case scenario."


----------



## badger2

Zelenskiy's warning to Kherson: "If they ask you to fill out some questionnaires, leave your passport data somewhere, you should know -- that this is not to help you. This is aimed to falsify the so-called referendum on your land.

If someone wants a new annexation, it can only lead to new powerful sanctions strikes on Russia. You will make your own country as poor as Russia has been since the 1917 civil war. So it is better to seek peace now."

Russian MoD: "Often, German propagandists carried out cruel manipulations on civilians to create fakes, just like the Ukrainian nationalists are currently doing using Western media."

Russian MP Nikolai Volkov says Russia invaded Ukraine to thwart this Western plan:

1. Destabilization of Russia, Kazakhstan and Belarus.
2. Coup in Russia.
3. Theft of Russian resources.
4. Destruction of Russky Mir.
5. Strangulation of China.


----------



## badger2

This is an example of CIA-MI6 sanitized Western media, whereby the captive congregation sees a biased, one-sided soldier subjectivity. These insolent, effeminate Western media manipulators make sure the video has been translated for the people for more theological impact in the collective unconscious, as a non-existent god and a long-dead son do voyeurism over the battlefied:




__





						Loading…
					





					www.rferl.org


----------



## badger2

badger2 said:


> This is an example of CIA-MI6 sanitized Western media, whereby the captive congregation sees a biased, one-sided soldier subjectivity. These insolent, effeminate Western media manipulators make sure the video has been translated for the people for more theological impact in the collective unconscious, as a non-existent god and a long-dead son do voyeurism over the battlefied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rferl.org


No, the URL is correctly transcribed.


----------



## badger2

rfe rl.org "Rockets Launched in Artillery Duel Near Kharkiv"


----------



## badger2

Here is some footage on the war:





__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com


----------



## badger2

badger2 said:


> Here is some footage on the war:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twitter.com


Readers an scroll down to the video of 20 Ap to see the five who surrendered at Azovstal.


----------



## Stryder50

The Ukrainian Air Force Just Got Bigger. It Seems Someone Gave Kyiv More MiG-29s.​...
Amazingly considering the odds against them, Ukraine’s airmen have more flyable fighters today than they did in early April, according to U.S. Defense Department spokesman John Kirby.

Kyiv’s air force has “more operable fighter aircraft than they had two weeks ago,” Kirby told reporters Tuesday.

Donations of airplanes, and airplane parts, made it possible. “I would just say, without getting into what other nations are providing, that they have received additional platforms and parts to be able to increase their fleet size,” Kirby said.

It’s not hard to guess what Kirby was referring to. The governments of Bulgaria, Poland and Slovakia weeks ago all signaled some degree of willingness to transfer to Ukraine old MiG-29s or spares for the same.
...




__





						The Ukrainian Air Force Just Got Bigger. It Seems Someone Gave Kyiv More MiG-29s.
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## badger2

Classified US Army Manuals Found Near Mariupol








						Classified US Army Manuals Found at Azov Neo-Nazis' Base Near Mariupol – Video
					

The unearthed materials are just the latest addition to a collection of trophies of military equipment and weaponry that western countries have been sending to Ukraine for years, despite objections from Moscow.




					sputniknews.com
				




The video is available at Youtube.


----------



## badger2

Zachistka at Azovstal

Group Alpha has been called into Azovstal to perform the zachistka:









						«Время работает на нас»: ветеран группы «Альфа» Сергей Поляков — о заблокированных на «Азовстали» боевиках
					

По данным Минобороны России, в промышленной зоне мариупольского завода «Азовсталь» заблокированы более 2 тыс. украинских военных, националистов и наёмников. Такие данные привёл глава ведомства Сергей Шойгу на встрече с российским лидером Владимиром Путиным. Бывший начальник штаба группы...




					russian.rt.com
				



'...."Aviatsi budet prodolzhat' "profilakticheskie" tochechnye bombardirovki.
Aviation will continue "preventive" point bombing.

Vsed za ognevymi udarami vpered budut prodvigat'sia nashi shturmovye gruppy.
Out assault groups will move forward behind the fire strikes.

Segodnia vot vziali zavodouprevlenie "Azovstal", tak i dal'she budet: pozitsii vvraga budut vygryzat'sia metr za metrom.
The positions of the enemy will be (taken) meter by meter.

Vremia seichas rabotaet na nas.
Time is now working for us." '


----------



## badger2

This photo shows a different condition of the captured Brit mercenary than shown in the video interview:









						«Не просто подсевший на боевые действия»: что известно о сдавшихся в плен британских наёмниках
					

До приезда на Украину британский наёмник Эйден Эслин, попавший в плен с морпехами ВСУ в Мариуполе, воевал в Ираке и Сирии вместе с подразделениями курдов. После возвращения на родину его дважды арестовывали по подозрению в терроризме, поэтому он переехал на Украину и вступил в местные...




					russian.rt.com


----------



## badger2

The name of the new republic may be called Tavriya.





__





						Loading…
					





					ria.ru
				



'...."The proposal to recreate the Tavriya Province with the inclusion of Kherson region, part of the Nikolaev region and part of Zaporizhzhye can be supported," Crimean Senator Sergei Tsekov told RIA Novosti.
....
Earlier, the head of the regional National Cultural Autonomy of the Crimean Tatars, Eyvaz Umerov, proposed restoring the Crimean Federal District (KFD) in order to integrate the territories of southern Ukraine liberated from Ukrainian nationalists into the Russian economic sphere.'


----------



## badger2

Russia Investigates the Moskva


----------



## badger2

Ukrainian AN-26 Crash in Zaporizhzhia





__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com
				



(scroll down to 8h ago)


----------



## badger2

Russia strikes Ukraine from the Black Sea:








						High-precision weaponry strikes on the military infrastructure of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Video
					

The Russian Armed Forces carried out another high-precision weaponry strike against military infrastructure facilities of the Armed Forces of Ukraine within the




					english.pravda.ru
				




Odessa included in Russia's plans:








						Russia says what regions of Ukraine it is going to take under full control
					

Russia is ready to declare a ceasefire at any moment for the evacuation of civilians from the territory of Azovstal steel works




					english.pravda.ru


----------



## Ringo

That was quick...


----------



## Toro

Finland’s parliament votes to join NATO.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Ringo

Toro said:


> Finland’s parliament votes to join NATO.


Again, Russia has insidiously approached the borders of NATO. Nothing new.
Reich # Four is getting more real.
Who will replace Biden to become the new Hitler?


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


> Again, Russia has insidiously approached the borders of NATO. Nothing new.
> Reich # Four is getting more real.
> Who will replace Biden to become the new Hitler?


Finland's suicide mission


----------



## Toro

Ringo said:


> Again, Russia has insidiously approached the borders of NATO. Nothing new.
> Reich # Four is getting more real.
> Who will replace Biden to become the new Hitler?


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## badger2

The Azovstal commanders got into an American humvee and left:









						Exclusive: Surrendered Ukrainian Officer Opens Up on Conflict Between Marines, Neo-Nazi Fighters
					

Some 1,026 troops from Ukraine’s elite 36th Marine Brigade surrendered to Russian and Donetsk militia forces last week in Mariupol, among them 162 officers. The coastal city has been virtually cleared of Ukrainian forces, with army...




					sputniknews.com
				



'....They got into an armored personnel carrier and left.'


----------



## badger2

Czech Republic 2S1 Gvozdika self-propelled howitzers trucked in near the border: Middle East Update (Twitter: islamicworldupd)

Extraordinarily Difficult to Push Russia Back








						‘Extraordinarily difficult to push Russia back’, says former US presidential adviser
					

We spoke to Fiona Hill, an analyst who served under George W. Bush, Barack Obama and Donald Trump, and began by asking her what she thinks Vladimir Putin's war aims are right now.




					www.channel4.com
				




British fighter killed at Izyum
(Scroll down to 8h)


----------



## badger2

Terajima: Inside Azovstal


----------



## badger2

Readers can google the map for Slavyansk and Kramatorsk. Atropine is the antidote to sarin, and both Richard Lugar and Obama would know this fact. US is the only country that has used all three WMDs.

US-Ukraine Planning Provocations




__





						Loading…
					





					sputniknews.com20220423
				



'....The high probability of US planning....is confirmed by the supply of poisonous substances and antidotes to Ukraine, said Kirillov "In 2022 alone, at the request of the Ministry of Health of Ukraine, more than 220,000 ampules of atropine were delivered from the US....likely being considered at Slavyansk and Kramatorsk, which have been turned into fortification zones." '


----------



## badger2

Russian MoD: US Planning Provocations to Accuse Russian Forces of Using WMDs in Ukraine
					

Lieutenant General Igor Kirillov, the head of Russia’s Nuclear, Chemical, and Biological Protection Troops, revealed the planned Western provocations at a briefing on Saturday.




					sputniknews.com


----------



## badger2

Cruise missiles now attacking Odessa. Scroll down to 3h.


----------



## para bellum

badger2 said:


> Cruise missiles now attacking Odessa. Scroll down to 3h.


Bombing residential buildings. More Russian terrorism.


----------



## para bellum

This will cheer you up.

BREAKING: Ukrainian presidential advisor Aleksey Arestovich reported that Ukraine’s defense forces destroyed the Russian command post in the Kherson region, in which there were about 50 military officers.


----------



## AlexanderPK

para bellum said:


> This will cheer you up.
> 
> BREAKING: Ukrainian presidential advisor Aleksey Arestovich reported that Ukraine’s defense forces destroyed the Russian command post in the Kherson region, in which there were about 50 military officers.


He also told there was a Martian living in his bedroom he liked to be fucked by before going to sleep. Haven't you heard?


----------



## para bellum

AlexanderPK said:


> He also told there was a Martian living in his bedroom he liked to be fucked by before going to sleep. Haven't you heard?


No, I had not heard that!

I did hear about the Russian missile scientists that jumped out of the windows of their burning research facility though. Probably unrelated...


----------



## badger2

Russia has likely thwarted a US-Ukraine plan to use novichok-like agents. Lugar would know about the novichok link to agriculture and then tell the Arab son, Obama, before they both went to Perm. Several organizations are mentioned:

US Has Moved on to WMD Provocations After Economic Pressure Against Russia Failed --Zakharova








						US Has Moved on to WMD Provocations After Economic Pressure Against Russia Failed, Zakharova Says
					

Earlier on Saturday, the chief of Russia's Nuclear, Chemical, and Biological Protection Troops revealed US plans to stage provocations to accuse Moscow baselessly of using chemical, biological, or even tactical nuclear weapons in Ukraine...




					sputniknews.com


----------



## badger2

As the Sputnik page suggests, Russian forces took out a weapons-storage facility near Odessa about 35 minutes ago.


----------



## para bellum

Another mysterious fire in Russia...


----------



## badger2

Russia takes control of Balakleya arsenal, largest in Europe:


----------



## gipper

Toro said:


> View attachment 634978


I saw a homeless person on the street in NYC and instead of giving them a dollar I showed them photos of that Russian navy ship sinking. They were very grateful.


----------



## badger2

Balakleya is the largest arsenal in Ukraine, the one at Transnistria is larger.

Russia deploys 4 improved Kilo attak subs near Odessa for shooting Kalibr cruise missiles because Harpoon anti-ship missile trucks cannot shoot subs.

Kilo-Class Submarine








						Kilo-class submarine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




US to Begin Supplying RSZO "Black Stallion" MLRS -- Nuland








						США начали поставлять Украине РСЗО
					

Соединенные Штаты начали поставлять Украине реактивные системы залпового огня (РСЗО) и работают с другими союзниками по ...




					inforesist.org
				



'....Ob etom v interv'iu "Evropeiskoi pravde" rasskazal zamestitel' gosudarstvennogo sekretaria SShA po politicheskoi voprosam Viktoria Nuland.
Victoria Nuland, US Deputy Secretary of State for Political Affairs, spoke about this in an interview with European Pravda.'


----------



## badger2

2022 aprelia 23 Rossiya nanesla raketnyj udar po odesse.
Russia Launched a Missile Attack on Odessa.

Povrezhedny zhilye doma, est' pogibshie i rannye.
Residential buildings Damaged, There are Dead and Wounded.








						Россия нанесла ракетный удар по Одессе. Повреждены жилые дома, есть погибшие и раненые | ВИДЕО
					

23 апреля оккупанты нанесли ракетный удар по Одессе. Об этом сообщает Telegram-канал




					inforesist.org
				



'....Zhiteli goroda slychali vzryvy v raznykh raionakh.
Residents of the city heard explosions in different areas.

Eto byli kak prilety, tak i otlety nashego PVO.
These were both arrivals and departures of our air defense.

Seichas izvestno, chto neskol'ko raket udalos' sbit'.
It is now known that several missiles were shot down.

Gorozhane videli vzryvy v nebe i padiushchie goraishchie Oblomki.
Citizens saw explosions in the sky and falling, burning debris.

Kak minimum odna raketa upali i vzorvalas'.
 At least one rocket fell and exploded.

Popali v zhilye Doma.
They got into houses.

Uzhe tochno izvestno ob odnom pogibshem.
It is already known, one dead.

On sgorel v svoei mashine vo dvore odnogo iz domov.
He burned to death in his car in the yard of one of his houses.

Update:

V nastoiashchee izvestno o pogishikh, sredi kotorykh 1 rebenok, postradalo 18 chelovek,
Currently 6 dead are known, including 1 child, 18 people were injured.

Iz-pod zavalov spaseny 2 cheloveka, evakuirovany 86 cheloveka.'
Two people were rescued from the rubble, 86 people were evacuated.'


----------



## badger2

Russia claims strike on weapons depot near Odessa.









						Russia claims strike on depot stocking western weapons near Odessa
					

The Russian defense ministry said Saturday that its troops had conducted a missile strike on a depot containing weapons delivered by the United States and




					english.alarabiya.net


----------



## sparky

DarthTrader said:


> Russia wants to deal a death blow to EU-US "Eurodollar" reserve currency and SWIFT.


^^^word ^^^

~S~


----------



## badger2

Romanian Red Cross may suspend aid to Ukraine due to theft at Odessa.

Kiev May Fake Strike








						Kiev May Fake 'Russian Strike' on Ukrainian Naval Base to Destroy Odessa Cold Storage Complex: MoD
					

Earlier in the day, Russia's Nuclear, Chemical and Biological Protection Troops warned that the US and its Ukrainian client partners state may stage chemical, biological or even nuclear false flag incidents to try to turn Russia into a...




					sputniknews.com
				



'....Russian military has been forced to issue regular reports citing intelligence on potential provocations....'


----------



## badger2

Azov Rally in Lower Manhattan


----------



## AlexanderPK

badger2 said:


> Azov Rally in Lower Manhattan


Where's BLM when you need it?


----------



## AlexanderPK

badger2 said:


> Azov Rally in Lower Manhattan


What happens to a human skull when he meets a flower pot falling from a, say, fifth floor window? Do americans still like flowers?


----------



## badger2

AlexanderPK said:


> What happens to a human skull when he meets a flower pot falling from a, say, fifth floor window? Do americans still like flowers?


We can see the shift westward, as Gonzalo Lira again starts to tweet. Lira believes Russia is correct about a forthcoming Ukrainian provocation and shows a Canadian document @ 17h:

Gonzalo Lira "Embassy of the Russian Federation in Canada"


			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


----------



## badger2

One can see the Canadian document, dated 23 Ap as well on this page:


----------



## badger2

One can scroll down to the map of North America:


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## badger2

Avoz rally in Manhattan, molotov cocktails at the Consulate:





__





						Loading…
					





					www.tellerreprt.com


----------



## badger2

The report title is "Russian Consulate General in New York Threatened with Molotov Cocktails"


----------



## badger2

In 2019 House Democrats signed a letter asking for Azov to be delared a terrorist organization. Scroll down to the letter:




__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com


----------



## badger2

This should retrieve the document:




__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com


----------



## badger2

badger2 said:


> This should retrieve the document:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twitter.com


The URL to read the document is defunct.


----------



## badger2

15 min ago


			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968
		

'It won't just cut off military supplies, It will de facto partition the country. Russia is claiming that within days all remaining railroads and airports connecting West Ukraine will be destroyed by missile strikes. This would effectively cut off further NATO shipments.'


----------



## badger2

Russia Strikes Ukraine Railways




__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com


----------



## badger2

The URL is correctly transcribed.


----------



## badger2

Forbes: Russia Reportedly Strikes 5 Train Stations


----------



## badger2

A list of weapons US is sending:

Minoborony SShA podtverdili, chto otpraviat na Ukrainy 3K Stinger i PRK Javelin
Department of Defense Confirmed That They Would Send 3K Stinger and PRK Javelins








						Минобороны США подтвердили, что отправят на Украину ЗК Stinger и ПРК Javelin — Readovka.news
					

Они будут доставлены в апреле




					readovka.news


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> View attachment 634977


Toro plays these games all the while he supports teaching sexuality subjects to children age 5 and up.

Then he does this shit about Ukraine/Russia to hide from his culture games  on Americans.


----------



## badger2

Russian FSB prevented the murder of a well-known journalist:

ФСБ предотравила убииство Владимира Соловьев
FSB Prevented the Murder of Vladimir Soloviev

ФСБ задержала группы неонацистов за подгротовку убиисва журналиста Соловьева по заказу СБУ
The FSB detained a group of neo-nazis for preparing the murder of journalist Soloviev on the order of the SBU.

По иx словам, после етого они планировали скрытьсиа за рубежом.
According to them, they were planning to hide abroad.

В xоде обысков у подозреваемыx нашли и изьиала самодельное взрывное устроиство, зажигательные устроиства по типу коктелиа Молотова, пистолеты, обрез оxотничего ружья, гранату,наркотики и поддельны Украинские паспорта.
During searches, the suspects were found and seized with an improvised explosive device, incendiary devices like Molotov cocktails, pistols, sawed-off hunting rifle, a grenade, cartridges, drugs and forged Ukrainian passports.'


----------



## badger2

ФСБ предотвратила убийство Владимира Соловьева
					

ФСБ задержала группу неонацистов, готовивших по заказу Службы безопасности Украины (СБУ) убийство журналиста Владимира Соловьева. В службе уточнили, что задержанные в настоящий момент дают признательные показания. По их словам, после этого они планировали скрыться за рубежом.




					lenta.ru


----------



## badger2

FSB captures the neo-nazi plotters:









						Неонацистам приказали устранить Соловьева "как можно быстрее"
					

Группа неонацистов, которую сотрудники ФСБ задержали в Москве, планировала убить телеведущего Владимира Соловьева "как можно быстрее". Об этом члены банды рассказали во время допроса.




					ren.tv


----------



## badger2

Russia strikes on Ukraine railway infrastructure.









						Russia strikes on rail infrastructure in central Ukraine kill 5, wound 18
					

At least five people were killed and another 18 injured on Monday in Russian strikes on railway infrastructure in the central Ukraine region of Vinnytsia,




					english.alarabiya.net


----------



## badger2

Vinnytsia is southwest of Kyiv, as Pentagon black puppet, Austin, and Blinken show up to do a photo op with the cocaine addict (Gonzalo Lira on Zelenskiy: "This guy must be getting the highest grade coke that there is"). The first move of this Pentagon black puppet to Sofia, Bulgaria was also acompanied by a missile strike to the Pentagon's "sister city" Ivano-Frankivsk, Lviv oblast.


----------



## badger2

Internet:

Angara 1.2 Roscosmos launches at Pletesk

(Israeli) IAF arming India's Russian chopper fleet with NLOS anti-tank systems

Blasts tear through State Security headquarters in Moldova's breakaway region -- TASS


----------



## badger2

S-500 Launched Into Mass Production








						С-500 запустили в серийное производство
					

Началось серийное производство новейшей системы ПВО ПРО С-500 ("Прометей"), заявил гендиректор концерна воздушно-космической обороны "Алмаз-Антей" Ян Новиков в... РИА Новости, 25.04.2022




					ria.ru
				



'....Organizovano seriinoe proizvodstvo sistemy C-500 s ispol'zovaniem poslednikh dostizhenii otechestvennoi nauki i tekhniki.
Serial production of S-500 system has been organized using the latest achievements of domestic science and technology.
....
Radius porazheniia - okolo 600 kilometrov.
The radius of destruction is about 600 km.'


----------



## FA_Q2

Man, do you EVER get tired of regurgitating propaganda.  You generate it at an astounding rate....


----------



## badger2

Gonzalo Lira (above) documents the Kononovich brothers, a very interesting story implicating fascist Ukraine.

Delving more deeply into the Russian strike at Vinnytsia railway station strike, Putin's FSB links to Vinnytsia, beause the FSB assassinated Shapoval, who was born there, and this is the second time Putin has struck when the Pentagon's black marionette, Austin, moves around (first time was Austin's visit to Sofia and accompanying rocket strike to Ivano-Frankivsk [Lviv oblast])):

Wiki Vinnytsia 'In 2013 it was named among the 10 largest railway stations in Ukraine. The current railway station was built in 1952, three other buildings were destroyed. Vinnytisa is an important transfer hub for interna-external connections. Most of the international trains which cross through Vinnytsia have a stop there. For example, trains from Moscow and St. Petersburg (Russia), Minsk (Belarus), Sofia (Bulgaria), Chisinau (Moldova), Bratislava (Slovakia), Budapest (Hungary), transit through Vinnytisa, 

Internally, trains heading to Western Ukraine (Lviv, Khmelnitskyi, Chernivtsi), the South (Odessa) as well as Central Ukraine (Kiev). Birth city of Maksym Shapoval (1978-2017), intelligence officer and head of special forces detachment unit of the Ukrainian Chief Directorate of Intelligence. Assassinated by Russian agents of the FSB in 2017.'

Next, will be the link to US government advisor, Molly K. McKew:

Wiki: Shapoval 'According to Ukrainian intelligencce, on 2017 Jun 7, Shapoval's unit liquidated one senior offier, Colonel Cherkashin Yuir Mikhailovich of the FSB special forces unit Vympel in the occupied terrritory of the Donbas, who was responsible for organizing " terrorist acts " on Ukraine.

On the day of Shapoval,s assassination, a similar car bomb explosion in Kostiantynivka, Donetsk oblast Killed another colonel and wounded 3 more officers of the Security Service of Ukraine. Colonel Yuri Vozny, head of counterintelligence was killed as a result. Russian intelligence was blamed for the attack.
....
A short time after Shapoval's assassination, a cyberattack was launched. Former government advisor in Georgia and Moldova, Molly K. McKew believed Shapoval's assassination was related to this cyberattack.'

In Jan 2017, McKew published a long article:

Putin's Real Long Game








						Putin’s Real Long Game
					

The world order we know is already over, and Russia is moving fast to grab the advantage. Can Trump figure out the new war in time to win it?




					web.archive.org


----------



## badger2

On the north-south axis, the capitali$t axis, railway hits by Russian forces today took out Vinnytsia, Kazatin and Fastov. One remains from the west; it runs from the northwest out of Belarus and passing sw of Kiev. This line remains a prime target for Russian rockets.


----------



## badger2

Gonzalo Lira's great thread tells it like it is, complete with an extrapolated future map:



			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


----------



## badger2

Internet unconfirmed:

"Odessa Oblast, Mykolaiv Oblast, Bakhmut: Red Alert

Missile launch over Kartsyzk

Two Russian cruise missiles hist Zaporizhzhia

Ukrainian military destroys ammunition depot in Velyka Oleksandrivka

Russian military shells Novolativka, Zelenodolsk, Novopavlivka, Novovorntsovka, Kynazevka

Two explosions in Parkany, Transnistria

Lavrov: Real possibility of WWIII

Railway strike at Zdolbuniv and Korosten

Krasne, Lviv Oblast, electrical substation strike

Two missiles hit Rivne railway station

Nine Russian missiles hit refinery and power plant at Kremenchuk

Zolochiv, Lviv oblast" missile strikes and fires

Explosions and fires at Grigoriopol, Transnistria transmitter station

Two radio towers hit at Mayak, Transnistria

Cherkasa oblast: Red Alert


----------



## badger2

Events in Transnistria point to possible false-flag operations:

Moldovan President: Transnistria Blasts Linked to Internal Power Struggle








						Moldovan President: Transnistria Blasts Linked to Internal Power Struggle in Unrecognised Republic
					

KISHINEV (Sputnik) - The unrecognised Republic of Transnistria has been rocked by a series of explosions in recent days.




					sputniknews.com
				




Internet discourse: 

Q: "Why would China send military personnel to supplement Russian forces in Ukraine in place of economic and military aid?

A: "You know full well that the Yanks have been on an easterly colonial path and are heading towards your borders as sure as night follows day, since subduing the natives in the Americas and the Western colonial path was completed. You as a Chinese are next after Russia falls. Do you want to fight the Yanks on your own border of keep Russia independent an ideal bulwark to the Yanks and allied to you by backing them up in the defence of Eastern Europe and thus Asia."

The Korean War was the origin of NATO. Coming full-circle, the schizoid-effeminate psychopath reptile now moves eastward like a black Pentagon marionette:

AUKUS Seeks to Bring NATO's Military Potential to Asia-Pacific Region, Russian Diplomat Says








						AUKUS Seeks to Bring NATO's Military Potential to Asia-Pacific Region, Russian Diplomat Says
					

MOSCOW (Sputnik) - Plans of Canada, Japan and New Zealand to engage in dialogue with the so-called AUKUS security alliance — Australia, the United Kingdom and the United States — aim at bringing the military potential of NATO to the...




					sputniknews.com


----------



## badger2

Random internet, unconfirmed:

17 hr. ago
20-я армииа, обладев Сукои Каменскои и Сулиговкои, наносит удар противнику в направлении сел Долгенка и Курулки, перекрывая пути снабжения частеи Вооруженныx Сил Украины по все Славиано-Краматорскои агломератсии.
20th Army taken Sukha Kamenska and Suligovka attacks enemy in direction of villages of Dolgenka and Kurulki, cutting off supply routes to units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine throughout Slavic-Kramatorsk agglomeration.
Части  41-и армии вышли на рубеж реки Оско.
41st Army reached the line of the Osko River.


----------



## Mac1958

Toro said:


> Finland’s parliament votes to join NATO.


Meanwhile Senator Paul does what he does...


----------



## Ringo

UN Secretary General: it is necessary to create conditions for a ceasefire in Ukraine.
Monsieur the Secretary General does not realize that one of the conditions for creating conditions, is the cessation of arms supplies to the Kiev regime from the United States and other henchmen


----------



## badger2

Putin: "We were met with the provocation at Bucha which the Russian Army has nothing to do with....2014: but this really was an unconstitutional coup."








						Putin Tells Guterres What Steps Kiev Will Have to Take to End Crisis
					

The United Nations secretary-general travelled to Moscow on Tuesday to meet with Russian officials, including President Vladimir Putin and Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov. The Ukraine crisis was the central focus of discussions.




					sputniknews.com


----------



## badger2

Izyum is reinforcing.
(Scroll down to 1 hr)


			https://twitter.com/200_zoka


----------



## badger2

Suriyak Maps


			https://twitter.com/Suriyakmaps
		

'....25 Ap: Russian Army is bringing reinforcements north of Kherson oblast. This, with the previous arriving of siginificant numbers of Chechen troops suggests preparation for an offensive to take Krivoi Rog city.'


----------



## badger2

Internet: "Russia's state-owned energy utility, Gazprom has issued an ultimatum to Poland demanding immediate payment in Rubles. It is threatening to cut off the gas tomorrow if Poland does not comply."


----------



## Ringo




----------



## badger2

_Gazprom to stop supplies:









						Gazprom to Stop Gas Supplies to Bulgaria From April 27 - Media Citing Ministry
					

Russia decided to make "unfriendly nations" pay for its gas in rubles after the Western countries and their allies imposed harsh sanctions on Moscow over its military operation in Ukraine.




					sputniknews.com
				



_


----------



## badger2

Gas cut to Poland and Bulgaria:




__





						Loading…
					





					mobile.twitter.com


----------



## badger2

Internet:

IAEA: Radiation level at Chernobyl "abnormal."

Explosions at Irmino.

Shelling outside Slavyansk.

Bridge closed at Zatovka: missile strike.

Raytheon cannot quickly make Stingers due to redesign of missile and seeker.

Gen. Milley: "At the end of the day....involved a weakened Russia and strengthened NATO."

Violent battles near Huliaipole.

Shelling at Esman community, Sumy oblast.

Explosions at Kharkiv and Poltava.

US offering $10. Million reward for info leading to the capture of 6 Russian hackers responsible For 2017 NotPetya malware that took Chernobyl's radiation monitoring system offline. All 6 are members of a top GRU hacking unit.

Zelenskiy meets with IAEA's Mariano Grossi.

Shelling og Novodymytrivka, Bila Krynytsia, Mykolyivka, Malaya Shestern, Trudolyubivka.


----------



## badger2

Putin Promised Lightning Strikes




__





						Loading…
					





					inforesist.org
				



'...."Если кто-то вознамерится вмешаться в произxодитщие события со стопоны, и будут сщздавать длиа России неприемленые угрозы стратигического xарактера, они должны знать что нашли ответы на втречные удары будут молниеносными.

If someone intends to intervene in ongoing events from the outside, create unacceptable strategic threats for Russia, they should know that our response to oncoming strikes will be lightning fast.

У нас есть длиа етого все инструментыю
We have all the tools for this.

Такие которыми не может сеичас никто поxвастатьсяю
One that he can't boast of right now.

А мы xавастаться не будем.
And we won't brag.

Мы будем иx использовать, если потребуется.
We will use them if necessary."


----------



## badger2

Путин пообещал Западу молниеносные удары за вмешательство в ситуацию в Украине | ВИДЕО
					

Президент страны-агрессора Путин пригрозил, что страны, которые «вознамеряться вмешаться в происходящие события» в ...




					inforesist.org


----------



## badger2

Internet unconfirmed:

Russian troops send two battalion tactical groups to Izyum, deploying two missile divisions of ORTK "Iskander-M"

Ukrainian forces report destruction of headquarters and Strela-10 SAM on Snake Island (Zmeiniy Island) in the Black Sea

Missile launch near Valuyki, Belgorod region

Explosion at Voronezh

Military warehouse exploded and caught fire at Staraya Nelidovka, Belgorod region

Russia captures districts of Velyka Komyshuvakha, took control of Zavody, Conducted offensive in direction of Barvinkovo

Severodonetsk: Russian troops establish control over Novotoshkivske, offensive in direction of Nizhne and Orikovo

Russian control over Zarichne and stormed areas of Yampil

Poltavksa oblst: Red Alert

Kiev: Red Alert, sirens sounding, take over.

Missile strike at bridge over Dnistrovsky Lyman in Odessa this morning

Russian advance towards Tavriiske and Nova Zoria in Mykolaiv region fails

Kurahove: Read Alert

Russian Army shells grains silos at Kryvyi Rih district of Dnipropetrovsk

Kharkiv oblast: Red Alert


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## Flash

The fact that the Russians were not able to prevail in a few days pretty well means it did not go well for them.

Add in significant losses and it has been a disaster for the Russkies.

That doesn't mean Ukraine will "win" but the Russians are not getting what they thought they were going to get.


----------



## badger2

Mezin, Ukraine is one origin of the Ice Age swastika, originally carved from mammoth ivory in the form of a bird:

Swastika at Mezin, Ukraine 




__





						Ice Age Swastika: Basic Symbol of Mankind
					

The Swastika symbol in art of ancient times has a double meaning - an equal-arm cross of the Earth Mother Goddess, and the coiled serpentines of the Earth Father God: a diffusion of cultures.



					web.archive.org


----------



## badger2

The Mezin swastika would appear long before receding glaciation in Sweden, for Lisa of Finshult's smojtra decorated with this symbol. So too, well before Hitler's Germany, though Hancar's publication (reference 10, above) would have been known to Hitler and his associates. Figure F, above, would be the swastika link to Pentecostals dancing with rattlesnakes in Tennessee.


----------



## badger2

The structure of the housing would have come first in Ukraine before it did in Germany, again due to receding glaciation, though the basic mammoth-bone house found at Mezin was found at Goennersdorf (Rhenanie-Palatinat) from the Magdalenian, 12,600 years ago:

Mezin Wolfcamp




__





						Loading…
					





					www.donsmaps.com


----------



## badger2

__





						Mezin / Mezyn - Wolf Camp
					





					www.donsmaps.com


----------



## badger2

In post #472 was mentioned current "violent battles at Hulyiapole," which is situated on the Hnylyi Tikych River. Following the river north a short distance leads to Katerynopils'kyi raion, also on this paleochannel. Mezhirich Mammoth Camp is nearby:

Mezhirich Mammoth Camp




__





						Mezhirich / Mezhyrich / Mejiritch /Межиріч - Mammoth Camp
					

At Mezhirich in 1965, a farmer dug up the lower jawbone of a mammoth while in the process of expanding his cellar. Further excavations revealed the presence of four huts, made up of a total of 149 mammoth bones. These dwellings, dating back some 15,000 years, were determined to have been some of...



					www.donsmaps.com


----------



## badger2

As we have already stated in this thread, the River Desna at Mezin, 100km nw of Kyiv, itself forms a swastika design which an be faintly seen on today's Google map. This suggests that this swastika inscription on the Mezin bird was also a form of map.

Today, supporting evidence for this notion was found:

Mezhyrich, Cherkasy Oblast




__





						Mezhyrich, Cherkasy Oblast - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....a map inscribed onto a bone, presumably showing the area around the settlement.'


----------



## Ringo

Flash said:


> The fact that the Russians were not able to prevail in a few days pretty well means it did not go well for them.


Check up how many months it took the US Army to take one city of Fallujah in Iraq.


----------



## badger2

Noting that on the Mezhyrich wikipage, srcolling down to "Cities" to clik on "Monastyryshche" The Monastyryshche raion was abolished in Jul 2020 and links to the Holocaust and the nazi swastika:
Monstyryshche








						Monastyryshche - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Flash

Ringo said:


> Check up how many months it took the US Army to take one city of Fallujah in Iraq.


We always knew the Muslim fanatics were going to fight house to house somewhere.  Remember we took Baghdad in a couple of weeks.

Everybody thought the mighty Russians were going to sweep over Ukraine.

A combination of the willingness of the Ukrainians to fight back and the fact the Russian military is not performing very well is what causing Putin's problems. 

The Russians have the military hardware but they don't have the first rate training, maintenance or command structure.  If it wasn't for all that Cold War left over stock their military would be a joke.

They will probably prevail in the long run but it will take a tremendous toll on the military.

Here is a great article by a senior American General who looked at the Russian military up close.  

I Commanded U.S. Army Europe. Here's What I Saw in the Russian and Ukrainian Armies.

At the end of the visit, our State Department colleague asked us to record our observations, focusing on what struck us about leadership, equipment, training, facilities, and capabilities. I remember saying the Russian Army was “all show and no go.”


As for the Russians, their recent battlefield failures—their staged maneuvers, lack of leadership development, absence of a logistics plan to support operations, inability to coordinate and conduct air-ground-sea joint operations and continued use of conscript soldiers in critical missions—all indicate a larger failure to modernize their army. Just as Russia and Ukraine followed different political courses over the past 30 years, so did their armies, and it shows. While Ukraine’s democracy is still addressing issues of government corruption, those violations pale in significance and scope to the embezzlement, graft, and corruption of Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu, his predecessor Anatoly Serdyukov, and Vladimir Putin himself. Colonel-General Chirkin had, if nothing else, proved that he was acting in line with the role models in his senior leadership.


----------



## badger2

Putin Speaks








						Ukraine war: Vladimir Putin warns interfering countries of 'lightning-fast' reaction - as EU decries gas cuts as 'blackmail'
					

In an address to the Council of Legislators in St Petersburg, the Russian leader said his response to any threats will be "lightning-fast" and deadly, adding that "all the objectives will definitely be carried out" in the conflict with Ukraine.




					news.sky.com


----------



## badger2

In post #478 was shown the Mezin, Ukraine swastika that no doubt Hitler knew of. This bird swastika from Mezin can be now be compared with the arm tattoo of an Azov soldier at timepoint 22 seconds in the video. Scroll down to 5h ago:


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## badger2

badger2 said:


> In post #478 was shown the Mezin, Ukraine swastika that no doubt Hitler knew of. This bird swastika from Mezin can be now be compared with the arm tattoo of an Azov soldier at timepoint 22 seconds in the video. Scroll down to 5h ago:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


As the AZmilitary1 Twitter page says: 'Two American mercenaries were seriously injured in Orekhovo by artillery. Manus McCaffey and Paul Gray - former US Army servicemen - fought as part of the Javelin ATGM group on the side of the AFU.'

Orekhovo is incorrect. The location is Orikhiv, wsw of Hulyaipole. Hulyaipole(Hulyiapole) was mentioned in post #482.


----------



## Zincwarrior

DarthTrader said:


> I actually think that Ukraine will end up being a disastrous blunder for the US-EU. Russia doesn't really have to accomplish anything further. Military defeat is unlikely. Putin's narrative has ALWAYS been to secure the Donbass and Crimea regions into autonomous or wholly Russian Oblasts. It looks like Russia's moving to secure those interests now. Anything else for them would be gravy.
> 
> But I think there's a "Great Game" here that they anticipated, because they've been preparing for it for 7 years.
> 
> Russia wants to deal a death blow to EU-US "Eurodollar" reserve currency and SWIFT. And they have. The entire world watches as the EU begs and blatantly refuses to pay Russia for gas in Rubles (a deadline which ends with the April Futures contract and payments must begin April 1st for all later Futures contracts: Nuances).
> 
> What this does for China, India, African nations we prey upon, South America, everyone else not in the elite OECD club is show that they are slaves to the Eurodollar. An expensive, controlled and abused currency. Whenever the US takes too much debt, the US prints more dollars, European Union does the same.
> 
> But when crushing trade and unfair financial practices forces Nigeria into debt, in comes the IMF, the US Aircraft Carriers, and the tools of Empire, to force Nigeria, or whoever, to bow to the Eurodollar.
> 
> How is that fair? How is that free? How is that *DEMOCRATIC*?
> 
> It's not.
> 
> And with the simple refusal to pay a sovereign nation in their sovereign currency for their national resources......Russia has exposed the US-EU as an impotent imperialist power that has been bloodsucking the world for decades.
> 
> The world has watched and listened.
> 
> And the world will turn to China for a neutral 3rd party, as Putin has foretold.
> 
> A world with a basket of currencies, where each nation pays for a nation's goods/services in their currency, not in some global Empire currency.
> 
> This is the death blow to the US-EU.
> 
> The question is, is it working? I think we see the cracks, but it's too early for any columns to crumble. The US-EU empire can limp on, or even recover, if it plays its cards right.
> 
> No one thinks the idiots in charge now are competent enough, however.


Are Russians dying? Yes? positive investment return to me.


----------



## badger2

Scroll to 6hr ago for the grenade-attack video in Transnistria. 25 Ap:


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## Ringo

Flash said:


> While Ukraine’s democracy is still addressing issues of government corruption, those violations pale in significance and scope to the embezzlement, graft, and corruption of Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu, his predecessor Anatoly Serdyukov, and Vladimir Putin himself. Colonel-General Chirkin had,


I would say "you never learn", but, on the other hand, how can you learn if you get Goebbels' shit all your life as information about Russia. The danger of this idiocy is that the jerks in the Pentagon and the White House, like you, may think that you can try to defeat Russia. And then, goodbye to civilization. The USA is ruled mainly by bloody scoundrels. And I'm not talking about puppets in the White House.


----------



## frigidweirdo

DarthTrader said:


> I actually think that Ukraine will end up being a disastrous blunder for the US-EU. Russia doesn't really have to accomplish anything further. Military defeat is unlikely. Putin's narrative has ALWAYS been to secure the Donbass and Crimea regions into autonomous or wholly Russian Oblasts. It looks like Russia's moving to secure those interests now. Anything else for them would be gravy.
> 
> But I think there's a "Great Game" here that they anticipated, because they've been preparing for it for 7 years.
> 
> Russia wants to deal a death blow to EU-US "Eurodollar" reserve currency and SWIFT. And they have. The entire world watches as the EU begs and blatantly refuses to pay Russia for gas in Rubles (a deadline which ends with the April Futures contract and payments must begin April 1st for all later Futures contracts: Nuances).
> 
> What this does for China, India, African nations we prey upon, South America, everyone else not in the elite OECD club is show that they are slaves to the Eurodollar. An expensive, controlled and abused currency. Whenever the US takes too much debt, the US prints more dollars, European Union does the same.
> 
> But when crushing trade and unfair financial practices forces Nigeria into debt, in comes the IMF, the US Aircraft Carriers, and the tools of Empire, to force Nigeria, or whoever, to bow to the Eurodollar.
> 
> How is that fair? How is that free? How is that *DEMOCRATIC*?
> 
> It's not.
> 
> And with the simple refusal to pay a sovereign nation in their sovereign currency for their national resources......Russia has exposed the US-EU as an impotent imperialist power that has been bloodsucking the world for decades.
> 
> The world has watched and listened.
> 
> And the world will turn to China for a neutral 3rd party, as Putin has foretold.
> 
> A world with a basket of currencies, where each nation pays for a nation's goods/services in their currency, not in some global Empire currency.
> 
> This is the death blow to the US-EU.
> 
> The question is, is it working? I think we see the cracks, but it's too early for any columns to crumble. The US-EU empire can limp on, or even recover, if it plays its cards right.
> 
> No one thinks the idiots in charge now are competent enough, however.



I doubt anyone will win. The US is probably going to be the least biggest loser, Russia will suffer, the Ukraine will suffer even more. The US can know Russia's power and economy will be damaged for decades. They don't care about the Ukraine, never have.


----------



## Flash

Ringo said:


> I would say "you never learn", but, on the other hand, how can you learn if you get Goebbels' shit all your life as information about Russia. The danger of this idiocy is that the jerks in the Pentagon and the White House, like you, may think that you can try to defeat Russia. And then, goodbye to civilization. The USA is ruled mainly by bloody scoundrels. And I'm not talking about puppets in the White House.


This was the opinion of the American General who was asked to evaluate the Russian military.  The guy who was once the highest ranking American NATO officer in Europe.

He was talking about how Russian corruption in government has affected the readiness of their military.  It is obvious that the piss poor performance of the Russian military in this invasion against a far inferior force has substantiated his findings.

Read the complete article at the link I posted.


----------



## Ringo

Flash said:


> This was the opinion of the American General who was asked to evaluate the Russian military.  The guy who was once the highest ranking American NATO officer in Europe.


The expert opinion of the generals who fled, dropping their slippers, from Afghanistan is very interesting and important. Russians have already heard the opinion of one expert, that Russia is a "colossus on clay feet", he had to shoot himself in the end. Terrible russians drove an austrian artist to suicide...


----------



## Flash

Ringo said:


> The expert opinion of the generals who fled, dropping their slippers, from Afghanistan is very interesting and important. Russians have already heard the opinion of one expert, that Russia is a "colossus on clay feet", he had to shoot himself in the end. Terrible russians drove an austrian artist to suicide...


Did you read the complete article?  Long beofre the invasion he predicted the poor performance of the Russians.


----------



## Ringo

Flash said:


> he predicted the poor performance of the Russians.


Poor performance? Russia does not use carpet bombing of the civilian population, as some civilized countries do. What can you do, they are barbarians! 
But Russia will not learn from these civilizers, her character is not like that, not civilized.  
Russians are also opposed by the same russians, only duped by the ukrainian nazi propaganda. It's hard to fight with the russians, I don't recommend you even try. They won't be so forgiving and patient, like with their lost and deceived brothers in Ukraine.


----------



## Ringo

The Russian operation has nothing to compare with. I do not recall a single major military operation where the main task was to minimize casualties among the enemy's civilian population. Against the backdrop of Dresden, Hiroshima, Vietnam, Korea, Mosul, Raqqa and Felujah of the pale faces. Carpet bombing, napalm and depleted uranium.
Serbia, by the way, still has one of the highest levels of cancer in the world.

The price of "democratization" is very clear


----------



## badger2

Russia is taking over with the ruble.


			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


----------



## badger2

Lira's Future Map of Ukraine has been preserved by the Moon of Alabama blog:




__





						MoA - A Recap Of The War In Ukraine - by Gonzalo Lira
					





					www.moonofalabama.org


----------



## badger2

Unconfirmed on the MOA thread (above): 2022 Ap 26 posted by Alaff: "The first Deputy Representative of the Russian Federation to the UN said that the White Helmets are already in Ukraine. Obviously soon we can expect new spectales and provocations."


----------



## badger2

Lira links to Pinochet on the MoA thread, above. It was Scotland Yard officers who arrested Pinochet in London, and there are more layers to uncover regarding Lira's arrest by the Ukrainian SBU and wet-behind-the-ears MI6 conscripts writing the propaganda.





__





						Loading…
					





					en.wikipedia.org.wiki
				




MoA (post #500)
'....donten 26 Ap: "Why anyone bothers with Lira....He is a shameless self-promoter. Useless, except to the Imperialists."

Gottlieb 26 Ap: "While I can't disagree with the alleged Lira communication and b's slight modifications, it does seem odd that a man under 'house arrest' and prohibited to post more than 'proof of life' lives through the post which calls out the 'evil of the Zelenskiy regime. Doesn't pass the smell test. Imo."

In Lira's case, the media was supporting suspicions of torture, though Lira's connection to Pinochet would be much too sensitive and close to Operation Condor and the overthrow of Allende on 1973 Sep 11. Zelenskiy's forces connect to the nazi millionaire supposedly involved with the Bucha massacre, Kotorkikh (aka "Malyuta"), who allegedly stated in the media that Lira had been kidnapped and possibly beheaded, Kotorkikh himself already having been implicated in the video beheading of a Dagestani:

Post # 30 Malyuta Charged with Murder




__





						This Is Really Disturbing To See
					

I want to help those people who bought into the statements that there are no Nazis in Ukraine because there is a jewish president there.  As for the jewish president, it's simple - Nazism is not necessarily hatred only for jews, the German nazis also hated gypsies and the ukrainian nazis are all...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Kotorkikh had already scrubbed his blog into privacy around 19 Ap:

Post #25




__





						Next Battle In Ukraine Tougher For Ukrainians!
					

It's not "the US's" war or "NATO's" war. It's Putin's war.  Zelensky is not a US puppet- Zelensky defeated the US puppet in a free election.  The US tried to get Zelensky to capitulate in the beginning. Biden offered to evacuate Zelensky when Russia invaded. If it was up to Biden, Putin would...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Furthermore and unsurprisingly, there are theological underpinnings connected to Lira's abduction case.


----------



## badger2

__





						Loading…
					





					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2

Intermittently faulty keyboard "c"








						Indictment and arrest of Augusto Pinochet - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2

Theological history in Ukraine links Lira's Chile to Leonty of Chile




__





						Leonty (Filippovich) of Chile - OrthodoxWiki
					






					orthodoxwiki.org
				



'....When the revolution struck Kiev he was already spiritually close to the Kiev Caves Lavra, and he was arrested: but when it was discovered that he came from a "proletariat" family, he was released and because of his great tenor voice the Soviet government offered him a free education and training for the opera.

Thus a great musical career was open before him, but he turned it down in order to serve the Holy Orthodox Church....He continued his church activity in the same spirit in Austria and Western Germany after the war, when he was appointed bishop of Paraguay and Chile in South America (Argentina became part of his diocese before his death).

In Chile he founded a monastic community, one of whose members was the later Bishop Saava of Edmonton, Canada....The sudden death of Arcchbishop Leonty, who had been recovering from a heart ailment, was a great sorrow for his flock. They buried him in the cemetery which he himself established. The sick, dying child of a local Chilean woman was placed on his grave and was miraculously healed.'


----------



## badger2

Kiev may attempt provocations close to 9 May:









						US-Backed Kiev Forces May Stage Chemical or Germ Warfare Provocations Close to May 9, Prof Warns
					

The Russian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said this week it had information on preparations by Kiev's psy-ops military specialists of false-flag attacks in Lisichansk in a bid to blame Russian troops for civilian deaths. Earlier, the MoD...




					sputniknews.com


----------



## badger2

Leonty of Chile notes the "free-floating head" of Ukrainian forces confiscating the cathedrals and names names to link the chron to any possible damage that has or will occur in the current war:

'In the Ukraine, the Soviet government decided to deals blows to the Orthodox Church....with the help of the so-called "Autocephalus Ukrainian Orthodox Church" i.e., to blow up the Orthodox Church from within by means of Ukrainian revolutionaries in cassocks....In the spring of 1919....a chauvinistic Ukrainian group of priests - Vasyl Lypkivksy, Nestor Sharaevsky, and Petro Tarnavsky - enjoying the full sympathy and support of the Soviet government for this acction, unilaterally declared itself the "All Ukrainian Orthodox Council," with a certain layman, Mykhailo Moroz as its chairman, who would later renounce his faith and god.

He assumed the de facto rights of the Metropolitan of Ukraine. By his efforts the Soviets confiscated the St. Nicholas....the St. Andrew....and the St. Sofia Cathedrals from the Orthodoxy bY force, and handed them over to this group.'
(Leonty, Bishop of Chile, Politial Controls Over the Orthodox Church in the Soviet Union," manuscript, Bakhmeteff Archives, Columbia University, NY)

Lypkivsky, Metropolitan Vasyl, Vidrozhdennya tserkvy v Ukraini, Toronto, 1959.


----------



## Toro

We know who is going to win. The Russians just haven’t figured it out yet.


----------



## badger2

https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## badger2

Internet unconfirmed:

Truckloads of grain being shipped into Russia from Melitopol, Ukraine

U.S. House adopts H. Res. 1065 - the rule for S. 3522, Ukraine Democracy Defense Lend-Lease Act of 2022, passed by a vote of 220-205.

Russian missile hits 1st-floor residential building in Kyiv

Partial blackout @ Dnipro city

Explosions @ Fastiv and Khmelnitsky

Russia launches 12 mortars @ Lomakivka

Ukraine liberates  Ruska Lozova near Kharkiv

Underground hospital collapses @ Azovstal after airstrike

3 missiles shot down @ Odessa

Downed TB2 @ Kherson obl.

Ukraine Army has full control over Kutuzivka, Kharkiv region

3 wounded in landmine van explosion in Kyiv region

Landmine explosion, Pochepyn, Kyiv region

2 explosions @ Kramatorsk

Missiles launched @ Belgorod

Russian Air Force Strategic Bomber Voice Net is active on 8090 Khz USB, 1459 UTC

White House proposes seized Russian assets to compensate Ukraine


----------



## badger2

The West,s mafia cult proves more cynical and fragile with each passing month:

2022 Ap 29 Kremlin on the U.S. Bill








						Kremlin: US Bill Allowing Transfer of Seized Assets to Ukraine is 'Flagrant' Distortion of Int'l Law
					

On Thursday, US Secretary of State Antony Blinken said that Washington was considering the possibility of seizing the sanctioned assets of the Russian government and using them in projects to help Ukraine.




					sputniknews.com


----------



## badger2

It is beyond political correctness to expose the pathology of religion linked to the current Ukraine war, as the POSPOTUS debauches genuflectors over the U.S.-Mexican border and perverts international law (post #511). Here, this delirious xian female thief tries to confiscate what the Tin Man always already has and pervertedly twist it to benefit the xian protection racket, to dupe the uneducated in such matters:

Helena Glass Blog: India vs Russia vs EU 




__





						INDIA vs Russia vs the EU - A War Game of Blackmail
					

The EU is desperate to woo India as they allow relations with Russia to continue unabated. The EU has nothing to offer other than blackmail




					helenaglass.net
				



'....These wins revive faith and hope - two paramount christian ideologies. Without these values, we fall into despair and are subject to the automaton dystopia that the marxist World Economic Forum envisions. According to the WEF Klaus Agenda, in their dystopian world, humans will own, nothing, be nothing and will be happy.'

Since capitalism itself debauches subjective values, we note that this christian fucker actually links ownership of objects to subjective values in a single sentence, without batting an eye.


----------



## badger2

Artem Missile Factory in Kiev Destroyed








						MoD: Russian Aerospace Forces Eliminate Missile Plant in Kiev
					

MoD: Russian Aerospace Forces Eliminate Missile Plant in Kiev




					sputniknews.com
				



'....also hit 3 railway electrical substations in Fastiv, Krasnosilka and Polonne.'


----------



## badger2

Post # 510: "Ukraine liberates Ruska Lozovaya near Kharkiv."

Internet: 

" VSU и националисты попытались провести Наступление на позиции россиискиx воиск в селе Русскаиа Лозоваыя под Xарьковомю
VSU and the nationalists tried to attack positions of the Russian troops in Ruska Lozovaya near Kharkiv.

Седо продолжает контролировать россииская армияю
The village continues to be controlled by the Russian Army.

Обращаем вниманиие, что сеичас украинские TSIPSO распространяиут вброс об евакуации местного населения.
Please note that now Ukraine CIPSO is spreading information about the evacuation of the local population."


----------



## badger2

Scott Ritter: How to End the War Now


----------



## badger2

NATO's psycho bitch speaks:
NATO Ready to Support Ukraine 'For Months and Years' of Fighting








						NATO ready for long-term Ukraine support – Stoltenberg
					

NATO is ready to support Kiev for as long as the fighting with Russia might last, Secretary General said




					www.rt.com


----------



## Ringo

Toro said:


> We know who is going to win. The Russians just haven’t figured it out yet.


You thought. that it works the same way as in the bank and on the stock exchange? You deposit money and they bring you profit? It doesn't always work out that way. Sometimes you put money into promotions for the opening of a hotel on the seashore in Arizona and expect dividends...


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


> You thought. that it works the same way as in the bank and on the stock exchange? You deposit money and they bring you profit? It doesn't always work out that way. But sometimes you put money into promotions for the opening of a hotel on the seashore in Arizona and expect dividends...


If that's what Ukraine wants, Russia can make desert a short ways inland from the Black Sea shore.


----------



## badger2

First civilians come out of Azovstal. Scroll to 1 hr ago:


			https://twitter.com/200_zoka


----------



## badger2

Tik Tok Nazis
Canadian Mercenaries
Weapons to DPR/LPR


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## Ringo




----------



## badger2

Thusfar, ten missile strikes erase Western Ukraine's railway system.

Canadian Journalist Reports on Mass Grave at Mariupol








						Here’s what I found at the reported ‘mass grave’ near Mariupol
					

Reports about Russians burying up to 9,000 Ukrainian civilians in mass graves near Mariupol don’t hold up to scrutiny




					www.rt.com


----------



## badger2

Snipers at Maidan


----------



## badger2




----------



## Toro

lol @ Russian trolls

ITM


----------



## Toro




----------



## badger2

Nuts.


----------



## Toro

badger2 said:


> Nuts.



You’re losing, troll


----------



## badger2

More interesting material may include up to 1000 Ukrianian armed for


Toro said:


> You’re losing, troll


You are a low-IQ puppet-slave to the term "troll."


----------



## badger2

surrender:




__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com


----------



## badger2

And the blog also includes the documents of the warmongers pushing the legislation through as early as (January [italics]):


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie

The world economic forum is winning and just about every billionaire in the United States and Europe

everybody else (9.9999% of the population ) is losing


----------



## Toro

badger2 said:


> More interesting material may include up to 1000 Ukrianian armed for
> 
> You are a low-IQ puppet-slave to the term "troll."



You're losing, Russian troll.

LOL


----------



## Ringo

Did the Germans let the V-2 through their cities occupied by the Red Army?
No, the Germans didn't do that.
Even the SS did not launch rockets at their cities.
And Ukrainians do.
Tochka-U — wunderwaffe, a miracle weapon of Banderovites.
Maybe they don't consider all these territories their own?
Or, according to the precepts of their Bandera, they agree to destroy most of their people, just to preserve their power?


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


> Did the Germans let the V-2 through their cities occupied by the Red Army?
> No, the Germans didn't do that.
> Even the SS did not launch rockets at their cities.
> And Ukrainians do.
> Tochka-U — wunderwaffe, a miracle weapon of Banderovites.
> Maybe they don't consider all these territories their own?
> Or, according to the precepts of their Bandera, they agree to destroy most of their people, just to preserve their power?


----------



## badger2

But the Kramatorsk Tochka that Ukraine used was made at Votinsk, Russia, not far from where the American punks, Obama and Lugar visited. When banderites run out of Tochkas, they only need ask the US for more weapons with which to kill their own.


----------



## badger2

The current POSPOTUS administration is, according to Sputnik News and Bloomberg, studying the possibility of easing visa requirements for high-tech Russians, which proposal will be present to Congress, envisages the drop of the rule that Russian professionals must have an employer to apply for an employment-based visa. Has anyone yet asked Hunter if this is ok?


----------



## badger2

On April 30, Hitler committed suicide:


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## Ringo

badger2 said:


> On April 30, Hitler committed suicide:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


Wrong! "A famous austrian artist was driven to suicide by the famous enemy of free humanity, the tyrant Stalin." We must follow modern trends!


----------



## badger2

Russia is taking out Ukrainian Tochkas:









						В Минобороны РФ заявили, что российские военные сбили три украинские ракеты "Точка-У"
					

В ведомстве также заявили о сбитых снарядах ракетной системы залпового огня "Смерч"




					www.kp.ru
				



'....V Министерстве обороны РФ в зыиатницу, 29 апрелиаб заиавил, что россииские военные за ден сбили три украинские ракеты "Точка-У", а также шесть беспилотников и снаряды ракетнои системы залпового огния (РСЗО) "смерч."
Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation on Friday, 29 Ap said that the Russian military had shot down 3 Ukrainian Tochka-U missiles as well as 6 drones and shelled the Smerch multiple rocket launch system (MLRS).'


----------



## para bellum

x-post

What's on fire in Russia today?

Oh look, a power plant...


----------



## para bellum

"...the detainees were holding invisible posters with anti-government slogans."


----------



## badger2

С территории "Азовстали' вышли 25 мирныx жителеи
25 Civilians Leave Azovstal








						С территории “Азовстали” вышли 25 мирных жителей
					

Среди них - шестеро детей




					www.kp.ru
				



'....Из иx 19 взрослыx и шесть детеи
These were 19 adults and 6 children.'


----------



## badger2

Putin authorizes volunteers.









						Военная спецоперация на Украине 30 апреля 2022: прямая онлайн-трансляция
					

Сайт kp.ru в онлайн-режиме публикует последние новости о военной спецоперации России на Украине на 30 апреля 2022 года [обновляется]




					www.kp.ru
				



'....Крымские татары готовы участвовать в росиискои спецоперации на Украине в качестве добровольцев' заявил РИА Нобости глава региональнои национально-культурнои автономи Зиваз Умеров.
Crimean Tatars are ready to participate in the Russian special operation in Ukraine as volunteers' the head of the regional National Cultural Autonomy' Eyvaz Umerov told RIA Novosti.'


----------



## badger2

2022 30 aprelia " Победы bez потерь! "
"Victory Without Loss!"








						«Победы беz потерь!»: Жители России прислали по почте в адрес Главы ДНР коптеры для защитников Республики
					

К посылкам с техникой россияне прикрепили письма со словами поддержки




					www.donetsk.kp.ru
				



Жителеи России присали по почте в адрес Главы ДНР коптеры для защитников Республикы.
Residents of Russia sent copters for the defenders of the Republic by mail to the Head of the DPR. 

Россияне прикрепели письма со слвами поддержки
Russians attached letters with words of support to the parcels of equipment.

Теxника пришла от обычныx людеи из Красногорска' Нижнего Новгорода, Москвы и Московского округа, Вологды, Твери, Ярославскои, Иркутскои, Ростовскои областеи и Республики Марии Ел, написал Пушилин.
The equipment came from ordinary people from Krasnoyarsk, Nizhny Novgorod, Moscow and the Moscow district, Vologda, Tver, Yaroslav, Irkutsk, Rostov regions, and the Republic of Mari El, Pushilin wrote.'


----------



## badger2

AZmilitary1: 'From the field, it is reported that Russian troops have almost completed the encirclement of the AFU group near the village of Oskil near Izyum.'


----------



## Toro

Russia is incompetent 


lol


----------



## badger2

Gonzalo Lira also mentions the Oskol pocket and says:

"Only difference is, Afghanistan was far away -- Lviv Oblast is right on Europe's front yard....Russia will actually want conflict in the far west of Ukraine. Why? Because crazy neo-nazis can never be fully eliminated -- they will always cause violence. So better give them a cordoned off playpen than fight them. Poles will be stuck fighting them, not the Russians."


			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


----------



## alexa

I suspect who is winning depends on who you are listening to.  I was just listening and watching Russian Missiles going off to various places in Ukraine.  They have at least temporarily  made the airport at Odesa unusable and have also been firing rockets into the place they were apparently going to leave 1,000 civilians who they are apparently not letting out and 2,000 soldiers to die. What I think is true is what Mearsheimer said would happen.  If Russia did not get what it wanted then it would destroy Ukraine leaving it pretty much a no win situation for Ukraine.  If, as looks likely, Russia takes all of Ukraine's coast and leaves them land locked then Ukraine's economic position is completely ruined. I was hearing they would need to live on handouts from Europe and the US, possibly for decades...or until people get fed up with them.

Russia looks like after a miserable start it is now putting everything into destroying Ukraine and taking its waters.

.....as to how it ends.  Lavrov is demanding sanctions end as part of negotiations and can't remember who said Putin would go for nuclear war rather than lose.

Oh yes and they are still going on about denazification which presumably means somehow ending Azov and similar battalions. I am not sure they will manage that.
​


----------



## badger2

alexa said:


> I suspect who is winning depends on who you are listening to.  I was just listening and watching Russian Missiles going off to various places in Ukraine.  They have at least temporarily  made the airport at Odesa unusable and have also been firing rockets into the place they were apparently going to leave 1,000 civilians who they are apparently not letting out and 2,000 soldiers to die. What I think is true is what Mearsheimer said would happen.  If Russia did not get what it wanted then it would destroy Ukraine leaving it pretty much a no win situation for Ukraine.  If, as looks likely, Russia takes all of Ukraine's coast and leaves them land locked then Ukraine's economic position is completely ruined. I was hearing they would need to live on handouts from Europe and the US, possibly for decades...or until people get fed up with them.
> 
> Russia looks like after a miserable start it is now putting everything into destroying Ukraine and taking its waters.
> 
> .....as to how it ends.  Lavrov is demanding sanctions end as part of negotiations and can't remember who said Putin would go for nuclear war rather than lose.
> 
> Oh yes and they are still going on about denazification which presumably means somehow ending Azov and similar battalions. I am not sure they will manage that.
> ​


You have not read what we posted of Lira's take on the situation (above). So to catch up, you should see the map of the Oskil pocket that holds 1000 neo-nazis. This is not Azovstal:


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1
		


Next, the last 12 hours of Lira's posting and extrapolations concerning the coming rump Ukraine:


			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


----------



## badger2

Apparently, a total of 45 left Azovstal today:


			https://twitter.com/Levi_godman


----------



## alexa

badger2 said:


> You have not read what we posted of Lira's take on the situation (above). So to catch up, you should see the map of the Oskil pocket that holds 1000 neo-nazis. This is not Azovstal:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the last 12 hours of Lira's posting and extrapolations concerning the coming rump Ukraine:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


I spoke about several things.  Can you tell me what you are relating to and what your point is.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## badger2

alexa said:


> I spoke about several things.  Can you tell me what you are relating to and what your point is.


Dipshit, right here: USMB search 'Gonazalo Lira'


----------



## badger2

Two names of Maidan Snipers are apparently known. Both are Lithuanians. The Poland-Lithuania gas link passes through Suwalki Gap. It is within range of Russian artillery from Kaliningrad and Belarus.


----------



## badger2

https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1
		




			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


----------



## badger2

Report is being composed.

Sputnik 9 min ago: 80 Civilians Leave Azovstal Thanks to Putin's Initiative


----------



## badger2

Ukraine Strike on Donetsk Market








						Ukrainian strike on Donetsk market was a terrorist act
					

Scenes of death and destruction after a strike on a Donetsk market are reminiscent of attacks on civilians in Gaza and Syria




					www.rt.com


----------



## para bellum

badger2 said:


> Dipshit, right here: USMB search 'Gonazalo Lira'


Aka Coach Red Pill. Long time grifter.





__





						Gonzalo Lira / Coach Red Pill / expat229
					

I would like to introduce you all to this lovely individual Mr. Gonzalo Lira a.k.a CoachRedPill.    Now you may know who this exceptional Individual is from his repeated jabs at sperg Kraut and Tea, but if not I highly recommend you watch his videos on him here...




					kiwifarms.is


----------



## badger2

Zoka has the video of Azovstal evacuation @ timepoint 52 min:


			https://twitter.com/200_zoka


----------



## FA_Q2

para bellum said:


> Aka Coach Red Pill. Long time grifter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonzalo Lira / Coach Red Pill / expat229
> 
> 
> I would like to introduce you all to this lovely individual Mr. Gonzalo Lira a.k.a CoachRedPill.    Now you may know who this exceptional Individual is from his repeated jabs at sperg Kraut and Tea, but if not I highly recommend you watch his videos on him here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwifarms.is


ROFLMAO.


----------



## badger2

As the mafiosa, Pelosi visits the cocaine addict in Kyiv, one must watch both hands in the shell game:

Kinzinger Pushes 'Red Line' Resolution for US Force If Russia Deploys WMDs








						Kinzinger pushes "red line" resolution for US force if Russia deploys WMDs
					

"Putin must be stopped," the Republican said, adding that the "greatest military should have the authority and means to take the necessary actions to do so."




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Ringo

badger2 said:


> Kinzinger Pushes 'Red Line' Resolution for US Force If Russia Deploys WMDs


Adam Kinzinger, who personally introduced a bill on the use of the US military to protect Ukraine, is a very conditional Republican. He is what is called RINO. Together with Cheney's daughter Liz Cheney, both, for example, sit on the committee on January 6, which is investigating the storming of the Capitol. Both are hated by Trump.
Moreover. Kinzinger, who has served in the House of Representatives for 12 years, will not be re-elected this year, which he announced last year. There's no chance anyway. Darin LaHood, an outspoken Trump supporter, is represented in his district.
Apparently, in the end, Kinzinger agreed to do some very dirty legislative work for Biden.


----------



## badger2

So this arrogant, Kinzinger, is xian mafia. This means that the Pelosi-Kinzinger collusion is mutual regardless of political party. Pelosi's protection racket coincides with Kinzinger's christian-soldier family ministries. This Kinzinger family racket can be traced back to the Neolithic.


Ringo said:


> Adam Kinzinger, who personally introduced a bill on the use of the US military to protect Ukraine, is a very conditional Republican. He is what is called RINO. Together with Cheney's daughter Liz Cheney, both, for example, sit on the committee on January 6, which is investigating the storming of the Capitol. Both are hated by Trump.
> Moreover. Kinzinger, who has served in the House of Representatives for 12 years, will not be re-elected this year, which he announced last year. There's no chance anyway. Darin LaHood, an outspoken Trump supporter, is represented in his district.
> Apparently, in the end, Kinzinger agreed to do some very dirty legislative work for Biden.


Yes, no surprise where this christian soldier psychopath is coming from. Kinzinger's family brought him up on protection-racketism married to religion: Home Sweet Home Ministries, a parasitical organization fronting as Florence Nightingale. HSH has $8 million in assets:

Kinzinger, CEO of Home Sweet Home Ministries Annual Reports




__





						Annual Reports from Home Sweet Home Ministries
					

The impact of what goes on here at HSHM is shown in our Annual Reports! Select one of the prior years and read the highlights from our executives and board.



					hshministries.org
				




So, retaining the Dem-GOP duo, Pelosi-Kinzinger, their real modus operandi is exposed:

2022 Ap 28 




__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com
				



'...."According to the Department of Housing it would cost $20 billion to end homelessness in the US, which is less than the $33 billion in weapons that Biden and the Democrats are sending Ukraine. They could be ending homelessness. Instead they're funding a proxy war with Russia."

2022 Jan 19: "The Democrats opposition to Republicans is not real. It's political theater to deceive the public into thinking we have a functional democracy when the undeniable truth is Democrats collaborate with Republicans to enrich the ruling class and preserve our dysfunctional oligarchy."


----------



## badger2

In today's Russian media, Kinzinger:








						В конгресс внесли резолюцию об участии ВС США в конфликте на Украине
					

Член палаты представителей конгресса США Адам Кинзингер (республиканец от штата Иллинойс) внес на рассмотрение проект резолюции, которая разрешает использование РИА Новости, 01.05.2022




					ria.ru
				



' "Побеседовав с россекретарем (Ентони) Блинкеном и выслушав его серьезную озабоченность насчет возможности применения (президентом РФ) Путиным xимического оружияб я умерен США продемонстрируют мировому сообществ, что не потерпият бессмысленного наcилия," прокомментаровал Кинзингер.
After talking with the Secretary of State (Anthony) Blinken and listening to his serious concern about the possibility of the use of chemical weapons by (Russian President) Putin, I am confident that the United States will demonstrate to the world community that they will not tolerate senseless violence," commented Kinzinger.'


----------



## badger2

2022 mai 1, Герои спецоперации "З": старшии лиетенант Сапегин не дал противнику прораться из " лотла "
Heroes of the Special Operation "Z": Lieutenant Sapegin Did Not Let the Enemy Break Out of the "Cauldron" 








						Герои спецоперации «Z»: старший лейтенант Сапегин не дал противнику прорваться из «котла»
					

Националисты предприняли несколько тщетных попыток вызволить свои подразделения из кольца обороны российских Вооруженных Сил




					www.kp.ru
				



'Большия часть из 90-тысиачнои украинскои армии сложит оружие, а наиболее недальновидная будет уничтожена.
Most of the 90,000-strong Ukrainian Army will lay down their arms, and the most short-sighted will be destroyed.

Уже сегодня очевидно, что боицы готовят на Донбассе несколько "лотлов," в которыx собираяутся "cварит" ресервистов Вooруженныx cил украины.
It is already obvious that the fighters are preparing several "cauldrons" in the Donbas in which they are going to "cook" the reservists of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.'


----------



## badger2

2022 May 2


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1
		

'....On May 2nd 2014, Ukrainian radicals murdered at least 42 people in Odessa for the crime of being Russian. They burned them alive. West forgets but Russia doesn't. Arthur Saveliev, one of the nazis from Azov, who participated in the burning of Russians at Odessa was DENAZIFIED.'


----------



## badger2

Internet unerified:

"The fiercest of all skirmishes is at Bogorodichny (Богородичны).

Transfer of most combat-ready units to Kharkov continues to carry out sabotage. According to our information, the tasks of coordinating the DRG and sabotage operations in the zone bordering Russia are assigned to officers of the British Special Airborne Service (SAS). At the same time, reinforcements of mercenaries from the "International Legion of Territorial Defense of Ukraine" arrived in the regional center. This time we are talking about the German unit.

A group of 1,000 servicemen of the AFU have been "boiling in a cauldron" near Oskol reservoir for several days now.

Withdrawal of forces to Russkaya Lozovaya (Русская Лозовая) and Tsirkuny (Циркуны) exposed the front at Kazachya Lopan (Казачя Лопан). Russian forces managed to recapture two villages, Turovo and Makarovo (Турово и Макарово) south of the settlement.

Units of AFU tried to drive Russian armed forces out of the fortified area of Tsirkuny and Cherkasskiyе Tishki (Циркуны и Черкасскиые Тишки) two days ago, but suffered losses. Now the AFU command is making every effort to gain a foothold at the achieved milestone and are suffering heavy losses. To date, several hundred killed and wounded."


----------



## badger2

Unverified:

"Fierce battles continue @ Popasnaya (Попасная). Allied forces (Russia and DPR) are starving the enemy, methodically grinding the arriving reinforcements. On average, the losses of the AFU per day reach 50-70 people killed and wounded, and morale of the military personnel is dipping.

After the capture of Alexsandrivka (Александривка), fighting shifted to the forest belt @ the turn of Bogorodichnya - Pine (Пине) - Yarovaya (Яаровая).


----------



## badger2

We have already mentioned the Ukrainian nazi bitch, Avakov (USMB search: Avakov).



			https://twitter.com/NinaByzantina
		

'....The government of Odessa this year will not allow the city's residents to commemorate the victims of the 2014 massacre.'


----------



## para bellum

badger2 said:


> A group of 1,000 servicemen of the AFU have been "boiling in a cauldron" near Oskol reservoir for several days now.


I would direct you to rational analysis of the situation north of the Donetsk river and the Izium offensive, but I don't think you would be able to assimilate it.

The claim is only found in Russian propaganda. The Ukrainians on that side of the river (there are 3 pockets) are there to harass the Russian LOC. Nothing strategic on that side for Ukraine- they left a bridge intact to retreat across when the time comes.

They will blow that remaining bridge and the dam on the Oskil Reservoir, and the Russians will be stuck in the mud again. 

The Russian forces on the east side of the reservoir took 12 days to advance 8km, and that was _before_ the command HQ was blown to bits....


----------



## badger2

Fascism morphing: zoka's tweets are now "protected."


----------



## badger2

para bellum said:


> I would direct you to rational analysis of the situation north of the Donetsk river and the Izium offensive, but I don't think you would be able to assimilate it.
> 
> The claim is only found in Russian propaganda. The Ukrainians on that side of the river (there are 3 pockets) are there to harass the Russian LOC. Nothing strategic on that side for Ukraine- they left a bridge intact to retreat across when the time comes.
> 
> They will blow that remaining bridge and the dam on the Oskil Reservoir, and the Russians will be stuck in the mud again.
> 
> The Russian forces on the east side of the reservoir took 12 days to advance 8km, and that was _before_ the command HQ was blown to bits....


Once again, your discourse should only be taken as heresay, and you fail to find the stones to link your claim, as if it were SARS-CoV-2 esoterica.


----------



## badger2

We will be excerpting from the book, Sergei Witte and the Industrialization of Russia, though this is not the same author:



			https://twitter.com/witte_sergei/


----------



## badger2

__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com
				



3h 'Ukranian forces blew up a bridge towards Slavyansk from Liman, they can't be resupplied and the forces will be stuck.'


----------



## badger2

Gonzalo Lira, et al, over 2+ hours long:
Special Military Operation


----------



## badger2

MoonofAlabama




__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com
				



'....Your daily reminder to watch Krivy Rog.'


----------



## Toro




----------



## Silver Cat

Toro said:


> View attachment 639927


Those fantasies should be divided by, at least, ten.


----------



## Peace

Toro said:


> View attachment 639927


Yew R now pubik number one enemy of Roosia and there Darling Pootin!!!

Anyhoo, Pootin seem to enjoy defat as victory and I wonder will he say “ Damn You Vile Woman “?



I wonder if Seth creation of Stevie was based on a baby picture of Pootin?


----------



## badger2

Russian Forces Find Torture Chamber Near Kherson, Legless Body in Russian Uniform Rigged to Explode








						Russian Forces Find Torture Chamber Near Kherson, Legless Body in Russian Uniform Rigged to Explode
					

Investigators from Russia and Donbass have collected reams of evidence on suspected war crimes by Ukrainian neo-Nazi formations against Russian troops, Donbass militia fighters, and civilians going back to 2014. After Moscow began its...




					sputniknews.com
				



'....syringes, presumably for narcotics....'


----------



## badger2

Russian rocket strikes are eliminating railroad and substations @ Lvov, near the Polish border where NATO troops are training. Putin's Kinzhal struck nearby Ivano-Frankivsk (sister city to the US Pentagon) where the nazi Bandera was born. Jews hid in the sewers:

Bandera: The Making of History


----------



## badger2

Lira's freshest video states that the Pentagon knows that they would lose and NATO would get blown out of the sky, 3 May:


----------



## badger2

Lira's video in post #583 mentions Roe vs Wade and a leak Bob Woodward also documented in his book, the Brethren, though Lira does not remember the details. Because the video does not have a time-point indication, the USMB prisoner must find the time-point themselves. It is just past the printed word, "live" that's below the screen. Because badger owns a copy of Woodward's book, badger will try to find the precise entry Lira is talking about, so that this current Dem pathology can be further scrutinized.


----------



## badger2

An excellent map of Russian rocket strikes at Lviv, the 3 substations destroyed were:
1. Tiarovaia podstantsiia
2. Elektricheskaia podstantsiia
3. Sknilov podstantsiia

also is a video of the confusion as the rocket hits:


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## badger2

From post #584, Lira's recollections in The Brethren may be compared to this chron:

'On Friday, April 30, the conference considered the cases that were argued during the final week of orals. In one (Burrell vs McCray), the Fourth Circuit Court of Appeals had ruled that State prisoners could sue in federal court over violations of their constitutional rights without first exhausting every available state grievance procedure.'
(Woodward and Armstrong, The Brethren, p. 423)


----------



## badger2

Finland moves equipment to their border, and Russia is very angry for US supporting and arming Ukraine. Col. Douglas McGregor latest interview: "They will make a payback....It is a question of time when they will start to arm Mexican cartels."

Democracy Now! George Beebe, Quincy Institute, Russia-US


----------



## badger2

Nazis on Drugs / Moment of Impact: Amur Bridge


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## badger2

In the Cauldron



			https://twitter.com/witte_sergei/
		

'....3h When you factor in ongoing movvements on Popasna in the south, Kreminna, Rubizhne, you can see how uncomfortable this is going to get for the Ukrainians in Severodonetsk. They are being squeezed into an area roughly 25 miles north to south, and 15 miles deep.
....
On the Lyman front, Russian troops are in the outskirts of the city and they've also moved into the village of Dubrova. This is a valuable position, as it's only a couple of miles from two key bridges. The status of these bridges is difficult to determine.'


----------



## badger2

The Lindsay Graham propaganda video is here:


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## badger2

Shariy has finally been caught in Spain. Shariy published the internet video of Zelenskiy's coke-nose twitchings that CIA-MI6 has scrubbed. Also, it has been suggested that, if they are hungry, the Azov nazis holed up at Azovstal should eat the NATO instructors who are there with them:


			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


----------



## badger2

The very worst thing ukronazis could have done:

Babushka Taken Hostage


			https://twitter.com/Levi_godman


----------



## Toro

Russia has stopped using “denazification” as a justification for their illegal war. Why?


----------



## badger2

"Freshly captured militants but Mainstream media will not show you this"


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## ESay

Toro said:


> Russia has stopped using “denazification” as a justification for their illegal war. Why?


Actually, Ukrainian officials make this claim from time to time over a certain period, and that may be not quite true.

I have little doubt that under this term the Russians meant a 'regime change' in Ukraine and imposing a puppet regime. They failed to do so in the first phase of the 'operation'. Whether they throw away this plan or simply put it on standby, only the time will show. All will depend on the results in the battlefield. 

Almost two weeks have passed since they launched a major offensive in the Donbas where they are trying to encircle a main group of Ukrainian army. The results are not too impressive, though some gains they have made. It seems that the only thing they can accomplish to the 9th May may be full 'liberation' of Mariupol. But still, the battle is far from over there.


----------



## badger2

Azovstal is having a bad time:



			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## badger2

Belarus equipment moving; no license plates.




__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com


----------



## badger2

badger2 said:


> Belarus equipment moving; no license plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twitter.com


This page can be picked up at Lira's page:


			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


----------



## badger2

Babushka's hostage location has been found, as Russia sends 19 thousand tons of wheat to Cuba:
17 h


			https://twitter.com/vanessa_p_831


----------



## badger2

This compares with what Scott Ritter said about the US knowledge of where the Kramatorsk railroad missile strike came from due to radar:

US informed Ukraine of Moskva's location before striking it:
5h


			https://twitter.com/elenaevdokimov7


----------



## para bellum

badger2 said:


> This compares with what Scott Ritter said about the US knowledge of where the Kramatorsk railroad missile strike came from due to radar:


Sure, like convicted pedo Ritter has any radar data. The good news for you is that Ritter and "Coach Red Pill" can give you relationship advice after the war, lol.



Kramatorsk was a Russian missile, fired as part of a salvo against multiple Ukranian infrastructure targets that day. Social media has videos of SRBM launches from Russian controlled territory right before the strike. There no videos of Ukrainian missile launches that day.

Just like the downing of MH17- shot down by Russians operating in Ukrainian territory, then tried to blame it on Ukraine forces when it turned out to be a civilian airliner...


----------



## para bellum

badger2 said:


> Babushka's hostage location has been found, as Russia sends 19 thousand tons of *stolen Ukrainian *wheat to Cuba:


There you go...


----------



## badger2

No Homo sapiens can prove that the wheat to Cuba came from Ukraine. Reactionary automatons will mouth off about it in an attempt to win the fight to the death for pure prestige. Refreshing to see American arrogance and overconfidence get roughed up by shipments to Cuba after CIA-MI6 operatives and the West's mafia cult turn Ukraine into a decadent drug- and human-trafficking nazi piece of shit. What was once Ukrainian soil will now likely continue to supply wheat to Cuba in the future.

There is a flight restriction zone in effect until 2022 Jun 10 and Ukrainians are being warned not to disregard air raid possibilities
2h


			https://twitter.com/MotolkoHelp


----------



## badger2

Jill Biden Visits Romania








						First Lady Jill Biden Arrives In Romania, Meets With U.S. Troops
					

U.S. first lady Jill Biden has arrived in Romania to begin a five-day trip that will also take her to fellow NATO member Slovakia as part of Washington’s efforts to show support for allies in the region amid Russia’s war against Ukraine.




					www.rferl.org


----------



## badger2

Sirius Report


			https://twitter.com/thesiriusreport
		

'....Germany promised Ukraine a delivery of Gepard tanks. Switzerland produces the ammunition for them. Swiss law forbids the supply of weapons to warzones.
....
Taliban has regained control of Afghanistan and the opium trade. Now we find that Europe is growing significantly as a hub for production and trans-shipment of cocaine to other regions of the world, in addition to being a major consumption market.'

Because POSPOTUS is not only a catholic puppet but also a CIA puppet, sugested reading is McCoy, The Politics of Heroin: CIA Complicity in the Global Drug Trade.


----------



## badger2

Now to verify this:



			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968
		

' This is huge. If this statement by Medvedev is true - then Russia just signaled that it will accept Polish troops in Ukraine. If it is true, then it's happening - the dismemberment of Ukraine:

Medvedev: "Western Ukraine will be a welcome acquisition for Poland, which is hungry for the return of its lands." '

Unconfirmed: Russian forces have launched a flanking assault through the forest to the east of Rubizhne to cut off Ukrainian troops defending the southeast quarter of the city. If Russia can capture/pressure the 1 road to Severodonetsk, Ukraine will have to withdraw from Rubizhne or be cut off.'


----------



## badger2

Apparently, Vedomosti confirms Lira's claim as being true (post # 606). It now makes more sense why POSPOTUS sent his bitch to Romania. Translation is underway.


----------



## badger2

Medvedev: Pol'sha provozglasila razdel Ukrainy
Medvedev: Poland Proclaimed Partition of Ukraine 








						Медведев: Польша провозгласила раздел Украины
					

Зампредседателя Совбеза России Дмитрий Медведев заявил, что Польша объявила раздел Украины после того, как президент страны Анджей Дуда официально признал территориальные претензии к Киеву.




					www.vedomosti.ru
				



'Zampredsedatelia Sovbeza Rossii Dmitir Medvedev zaiavil, chot Pol'sha ob'iavila razdel Ukrainy posle togo, kak prezident strana Andzhei Duda ofitsial'no priznal territorial'nye pretenzii k Kievu.
Deputy chairman of the Security Council, Dmitri Medvedev said that Poland announced the partition of Ukraine after the country's President Andrzej Duda officially recognized the territorial claims to Kiev.

"Poliaki provozglasili razdel Ukrainy.
The Poles proclaimed the division of Ukraine.

Pol'skii prezident Andzhei Duda ofitsial'no priznal territorial'nye pretenzii k Ukraine.
Polish President Andrzej Duda officially recognized the Territorial claims to Ukraine.

Maksi sbrosheny.
The masks have been dropped.

On zaiavil, chto mezhdu pol'shei i ukrainoi na desiatiletiia, a to i stoletiia bol'she ne budet granitsy.
He stated that there would no longer be a border between Poland and Ukraine for decades, or even centuries.

O sancta simplicitas! zaiavil Medvedev.
O sancta simplicitas" said Medvvedev.

Po ego mneniiu, zapadnaia Ukraina budet zhelannym priobreteniem dlia Pol'she pod "zavesoi krasivykh slov o vechenom bratstve."
In his opinion, Western Ukraine will be a welcome acquisition for Poland under the "veil of beautiful words about eternal brotherhood." '


----------



## Litwin

DarthTrader said:


> "Great Game"


----------



## badger2

An example of how Ukrainian nazis use language against their scapegoats is here. Scroll to 18h:



			https://twitter.com/ArmchairW
		

' Ukrainian stabs another Ukrainian in a Brooklyn restaurant in New York for "being Russian" after test to say "Palianytsia."
....
3 May "I will veto the invitation to Finland and Sweden to become members of NATO." President of Croatia, Zoran Milanovic.
....
5 May Lavrov: "Unlike some Western countries, Russia does not see the Central Asian region as an area of geopolitical confrontation - In the spirit of the colonial concept of the "Great Game." " '


----------



## badger2

79th Ukrainian Brigade refuses to fight:
6 May


			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


----------



## badger2

Ukronazis value objects above humans. Les Miserables: What if it was bread?



			https://twitter.com/NinaByzantina
		

7h


----------



## badger2

https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1
		

1. SU-25s Go To Work in Donbas
2. nazi POS tatoos
3. Admiral Makarov is Fine


----------



## badger2

https://twitter.com/SNmilitary
		

4h: 'A group of Ukrainian soldiers left Azovstal with a white flag. Russian military moved forward to meet them as parliamentarians. - Commander of "Vostok." '
....
"Ukraine's situation is much worse than is believed in the West. The bitter truth is: Putin can win the war."  - Markus Reisner, Austria's top military strategist.
....
7h: "I can confirm existence of high ranking officers of Western countries in Avozstal. Presumably US, UK, France minimum."- Yan Gagin, DPR head advisor.'



			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary
		

'20 min. Popasna has fallen.'


----------



## badger2

https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## badger2

20h ago:


			https://twitter.com/SergioMir12
		

' The same newspaper that published outrage at Lavrov's comments about Hitler said this before: 'DNA tests reveal that the Fuhrer 'would not have been happy' to learn that he was more Berber tribesman than Aryan superman.' '

Markus Reisner was mentioned in post # 614. The Resiner video is @ timepoint 19h:


			https://twitter.com/TaranQ


----------



## badger2

Reisner's video (post #616) seems unavailable. The pertinent article, as well as Google translate may have been booby-trapped by CIA/MI6 surveillance software. A partial translation is underway, and the reader can try other sources to translate it.

"Putin kann den Krieg gewinnen"


			https://www.tagesstimme.com/2022/05/02/militaer-experte-putin-kann-den-krieg-gewinnen


----------



## badger2

https://www.tagesstimme.com/2022/05/03/militaer-expertise-putin-kann-den-krieg-gewinnen


----------



## badger2

https://www.tagesstimme.com/2022/05/03/militaer-experte-putin-kann-den-krieg-gewinnen


----------



## badger2

para bellum said:


> Sure, like convicted pedo Ritter has any radar data. The good news for you is that Ritter and "Coach Red Pill" can give you relationship advice after the war, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Kramatorsk was a Russian missile, fired as part of a salvo against multiple Ukranian infrastructure targets that day. Social media has videos of SRBM launches from Russian controlled territory right before the strike. There no videos of Ukrainian missile launches that day.
> 
> Just like the downing of MH17- shot down by Russians operating in Ukrainian territory, then tried to blame it on Ukraine forces when it turned out to be a civilian airliner...


Low IQs such as yours are especially attracted to the gayer-than-gay ad hominem bait. The location of manufacture of the precise Kramatorsk Tochka-U that was used in the attack has already been posted to USMB as well as the pertinent Lugar-Obama links.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

badger2 said:


> A zachistka 'cleansing' is now happening in the Donbas. Since the nazi-dem POSPOTUS and his POS son want the gas that's under the battlefield, Russia is responding. This is a map of the Yuzivka (Yuzivska) gas field. The rocket strike occurred at Kramatorsk train station just inside the gas-field perimeter:
> 
> Current ligitimate URL:
> shalegas.in.ua/en/yuzivska-ploscha/
> 
> Alternate URL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuzivska area | Unconventional Gas in Ukraine
> 
> 
> Basic information on Yusivska area for tight sand gas extraction (Shell).
> 
> 
> 
> shalegas.in.ua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second Alternate URL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuzivska area | Unconventional Gas in Ukraine
> 
> 
> Basic information on Yusivska area for tight sand gas extraction (Shell).
> 
> 
> 
> www.shalegas.in.ua


*Lynching a Bear Presents Difficulties*

I distrust the resource factor.  Vietnam was supposed to be about "tin and tungsten."  Iraq, about oil—only about keeping Big Oil's price-gouging, which Saddam was working against.  In the Ukraine, it's about positioning, breaking the noose that NYETO has put around Russia's neck.

Afghanistan, too, was part of the noose, not about whatever minerals are there.  A clue was that Bush had hired Neo-Condi, who was strictly a Russian-Studies academic and knew little about anything else.  She was totally ignorant of Al Qaida, so that blows away the Truthie Traitors simple-minded explanations.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

para bellum said:


> Sure, like convicted pedo Ritter has any radar data. The good news for you is that Ritter and "Coach Red Pill" can give you relationship advice after the war, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Kramatorsk was a Russian missile, fired as part of a salvo against multiple Ukranian infrastructure targets that day. Social media has videos of SRBM launches from Russian controlled territory right before the strike. There no videos of Ukrainian missile launches that day.
> 
> Just like the downing of MH17- shot down by Russians operating in Ukrainian territory, then tried to blame it on Ukraine forces when it turned out to be a civilian airliner...


*The Dutch? Not Much.*

The media always want us to miss the point, which on Malaysia Airlines Flight 17 was greed, ignorance, indifference, and incompetence (as was the 9/11 Surprise).  An independent mind would have concluded that it was the fault of the airline and Dutch air-traffic control for flying over a combat zone because it was cheaper to do so.


----------



## para bellum

The Sage of Main Street said:


> An independent mind would have concluded that it was the fault of the airline and Dutch air-traffic control for flying over a combat zone because it was cheaper to do so.


The airspace restrictions in place were obviously not sufficient, but the responsibility is on the ones who shot it down.

It was a standard commercial flight path, there were several flights that day at that altitude, and nothing had been shot down that high previously. It made them complacent.

I'm not saying the Russian operators intentionally targeted a civilian airliner. I think they made an error in their target identification, and that happens sometimes in war.

Kramatorsk was not an accident, it was one of a series of Russian attacks on railway infrastructure that day.


----------



## badger2

Post #619: 
'Der Konflikt werde aber im Sommer noch nicht zu Ende sein
But the conflict will not be over in the summer. 

Sollten die russischen Truppen den Donbas einnehmen, geht Reisner nur von einer voruebergehenden Kampfpause aus.
If the Russian troops take the Donbas, Reisner only assumes there will be a temporary lull in the figthing.

Beide Seiten wuerden sich in dieser Zeit regenerieren und neu aufstellen.
Both sides would regenerate and reposition themselves during this time.'


----------



## badger2

Scroll to 3h:


			https://twitter.com/AnankeGroup
		

' F: So, there was no sinking of Makarov; everything is BS?
A: Yes, it was some kind of misunderstanding.'


----------



## badger2

As Odessa gets pounded with rockets:

WFP Chief Odessa Grain Port


			https://twitter.com/WFPChief
		




			https://twitter.com/snekotron
		

'5h: Control over Popasna allows you to shoot and view a vast area in all directions for more than 30 km. The occupation of Popasna will lead to the interruption of the provision of the Armed Forces of Ukraine on Svetlodarksaya Bulge and the agglomeration of Severodonetsk, Lisichansk and Rubizhne. Also, control of this settlement becomes possible for Russian and Luhansk troops to reach a large transport hub in Bakhmut.
....
A Ukrainian corvette has also been destroyed at Snek Isle, an SU-24 and Mi-24 were shot down.'


----------



## badger2

https://twitter.com/MapsUkraine
		

'1h: First person footage from Russian soldier from Kharkov region towards the Donbas. Trenches full of Ukrainian bodies (posted on my Telegram channel beause too graphic).'


----------



## Likkmee

DarthTrader said:


> I actually think that Ukraine will end up being a disastrous blunder for the US-EU. Russia doesn't really have to accomplish anything further. Military defeat is unlikely. Putin's narrative has ALWAYS been to secure the Donbass and Crimea regions into autonomous or wholly Russian Oblasts. It looks like Russia's moving to secure those interests now. Anything else for them would be gravy.
> 
> But I think there's a "Great Game" here that they anticipated, because they've been preparing for it for 7 years.
> 
> Russia wants to deal a death blow to EU-US "Eurodollar" reserve currency and SWIFT. And they have. The entire world watches as the EU begs and blatantly refuses to pay Russia for gas in Rubles (a deadline which ends with the April Futures contract and payments must begin April 1st for all later Futures contracts: Nuances).
> 
> What this does for China, India, African nations we prey upon, South America, everyone else not in the elite OECD club is show that they are slaves to the Eurodollar. An expensive, controlled and abused currency. Whenever the US takes too much debt, the US prints more dollars, European Union does the same.
> 
> But when crushing trade and unfair financial practices forces Nigeria into debt, in comes the IMF, the US Aircraft Carriers, and the tools of Empire, to force Nigeria, or whoever, to bow to the Eurodollar.
> 
> How is that fair? How is that free? How is that *DEMOCRATIC*?
> 
> It's not.
> 
> And with the simple refusal to pay a sovereign nation in their sovereign currency for their national resources......Russia has exposed the US-EU as an impotent imperialist power that has been bloodsucking the world for decades.
> 
> The world has watched and listened.
> 
> And the world will turn to China for a neutral 3rd party, as Putin has foretold.
> 
> A world with a basket of currencies, where each nation pays for a nation's goods/services in their currency, not in some global Empire currency.
> 
> This is the death blow to the US-EU.
> 
> The question is, is it working? I think we see the cracks, but it's too early for any columns to crumble. The US-EU empire can limp on, or even recover, if it plays its cards right.
> 
> No one thinks the idiots in charge now are competent enough, however.











						Gunmaker Remington moves headquarters to Georgia in $100 million deal, adding 856 jobs
					

Gunmaker Remington Firearms will move its headquarters from Ilion, New York, to Georgia, with plans to open a factory and research operation there.




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## badger2

8 May Hungary Continues to Block EU Oil Sanctions Against Russia








						Hungary Continues to Block EU Oil Sanctions Against Russia
					

Hungary continued to block a European Union proposal that would ban Russian oil imports, holding up the bloc’s entire package of sanctions meant to target President Vladimir Putin over his war in Ukraine, according to people familiar with the talks.




					www.bloomberg.com
				



'....The EU had been pushing to have the sanctions concluded by Russia's May 9 Victory Day.'


----------



## badger2

We exposed the stupidity of the CIA on 2022 Ap 6, showing that the source of Ukrainian propaganda about Bucha came from RFERL:

Post #20





						This Is Really Disturbing To See
					

And yet what's even more disturbing is there are still people on here who support Putin and think that he's one of the good guys.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




71 Years of RFE/RL: How the CIA Funded American State Run Media Outlet Survived the Soviet Collapse to Fight Cold War 2.0








						71 years of RFE/RL: How the CIA-founded American state run media outlet survived the Soviet collapse to fight Cold War 2.0
					

How Radio Liberty became US's weapon in the Cold War




					www.rt.com


----------



## badger2

As we have already shown at USMB, both Lugar and Obama visited Perm, and the Tochka-U rocket that struck Kramatorsk railway station, as shown by its serial number, came from a factory south of Perm.

Soledar is se of Kramatorsk, near Bakhmut:


			https://twitter.com/SNMilitary
		

' 1h: Russian Air Force has destroyed weapons and military equipment from USA and Western countries as well as personnel of the AFU reserve units delivered to Sol railway near Soledar.'


----------



## badger2

Tom Fowdy has comparative maps to show Russian progress in the Donbas, disproving Western propaganda:


			https://twitter.com/Tom_Fowdy
		


A statue of the Babushka has been unveiled at Maripuol:
18h.


			https://twitter.com/timand2037


----------



## badger2

Nazi-Dem War-Pimp Biden


			https://sputniknews.com/20220509/live-updates-biden-signs-ukraine-lend-lease-act-into-law-bolstering-flow-of-us-weapons-to-country-1095380769.htm
		


6h: "Definitely weapons in Odessa hit"


			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


----------



## badger2

Goods by train are now flowing from Russia to China:

2022 May 9


			https://twitter.com/cgtnrussian
		

' Первыи регулярные интермодал поезд из 25 контеинеров с товарами россииского производства отправился в Гуанси на югозападе Китая.
The first regular intermodal train of 25 containers of Russian-made goods left for Guanxi in southwest China.'

UAVs sent to Ukraine are being trashed as it loses the war:


			https://twitter.com/Levi_godman
		

'60 min. ago: 'Pro-Ukrainian Channel: Our source in the OP said that in the last two weeks we have lost more Bayraktar TB2s than in the entire war. The failure of the operation at Snake Island and unsuccessful flights to military facilities in Russia cost us 50 TB2s.'


----------



## badger2

https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968
		

'1-2 h: Gazprom has received notification from Ukraine that it will stop gas transit to Europe via Sokranivka. Transmission operator of Ukraine announced termination of gas transit due to loss of control over the Novopskov compressor station. Almost a third of the transit gas to Europe passed through it.'


----------



## Donald H

Russia is winning their objectives but I see the situation becoming one in which Russian territory will be subjected to continuous and ongoing bombardment and attacks by the Ukraine.

America maintains that the war will end when Russia retreats from Ukraine's territories and we can assume that includes the Crimea.

It's now starting to look like both sides are boxing themselves in to an unwinnable situation.

Is America in  the process of asking Russia to resort to tactical nuclear weapons?

Everybody must eventually lose their fear of continuing the conversation to it's logical conclusion. Propaganda isn't powerful enough to keep Americans from thinking of the worst for much longer!

*Would America accept Russia using tactical nuclear weapons without starting a full scale nuclear war?*

Do Americans believe a nuclear is winnable against Russia?


----------



## Toro

Donald H said:


> Russia is winning their objectives but I see the situation becoming one in which Russian territory will be subjected to continuous and ongoing bombardment and attacks by the Ukraine.
> 
> America maintains that the war will end when Russia retreats from Ukraine's territories and we can assume that includes the Crimea.
> 
> It's now starting to look like both sides are boxing themselves in to an unwinnable situation.
> 
> Is America in  the process of asking Russia to resort to tactical nuclear weapons?
> 
> Everybody must eventually lose their fear of continuing the conversation to it's logical conclusion. Propaganda isn't powerful enough to keep Americans from thinking of the worst for much longer!
> 
> *Would America accept Russia using tactical nuclear weapons without starting a full scale nuclear war?*
> 
> Do Americans believe a nuclear is winnable against Russia?



Thank you for that Russian propaganda, troll.  Hope your masters pay you well in stale bread and cold borscht.


----------



## badger2

Ukrainian strippers coming to U.S.



			https://twitter.com/colonelhomsi
		

15 min. ago


----------



## Open Bolt

Donald H said:


> Russia is winning their objectives but I see the situation becoming one in which Russian territory will be subjected to continuous and ongoing bombardment and attacks by the Ukraine.


Russia has been repelled from both Kyiv and Kharkiv so far.  What objectives are Russia supposed to be winning?




Donald H said:


> Would America accept Russia using tactical nuclear weapons without starting a full scale nuclear war?


If Russia nukes a NATO country, America will nuke Russia.

Ukraine is not a NATO country.

Ukraine is, however, a non-nuclear weapon state.

If Russia nukes a non-nuclear weapon state (especially when Russia's existence is not even threatened), the entire world will do something bad to Russia.  Probably Russia would be subjected to universal crushing sanctions or something similar, with even China cutting ties with them, while at the same time Ukraine would get tons of support from all over the world.

The International Criminal Court would also issue an arrest warrant for Putin, and would imprison him for life if they ever got their hands on him.  His days of traveling outside Russia would be done.




Donald H said:


> Do Americans believe a nuclear is winnable against Russia?


No.  But we are willing to subject Russia to mutual extermination if it comes to that.


----------



## Ringo

A shrewd observation!








			https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/d24c6236-cfc6-11ec-84ba-2054de44b21e?shareToken=63d3851544da0320f14c41a7c51e65dd


----------



## badger2

It is interesting to see a glimpse of Russian strategy as it slowly and relentlessly forms a "cauldron" in which to "cook" AFU. Notice on maps the (angle [italics]) of the Bear's incisor at Velikaya Kamyshevakha, as it takes a bite out of the geography:


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1
		

'15h. Map.'


----------



## miketx

TNHarley said:


> Hell, there aint no telling how it is going over there.
> You cant believe anything.


^^ This. Yeah, for weeks the media scum kept showing us "the convoy" that apparently never went anywhere.


----------



## badger2

Internet unconfirmed: Soldiers of Akhmat special forces together with LPR took control of settlements of Yuzhny and Voevodovka as well as the Zarya gunpowder factory, said leader of Chechnya, Kadyrov.

Russia demands apology from Poland.

22 min. ago: NATO Invites Zelenskiy to Madrid Summit


			https://twitter.com/CGTNOfficial


----------



## Donald H

badger2 said:


> Ukrainian strippers coming to U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/colonelhomsi
> 
> 
> 15 min. ago





Open Bolt said:


> Russia has been repelled from both Kyiv and Kharkiv so far.  What objectives are Russia supposed to be winning?


Do you think so? What if Russia didn't even try to take Kiev or Kharkiv?


Open Bolt said:


> If Russia nukes a NATO country, America will nuke Russia.


Are you sure? What if Russia then nuked America with everything they've got? Do you think Russia would do that


Open Bolt said:


> Ukraine is not a NATO country.


Oh, I see!


Open Bolt said:


> Ukraine is, however, a non-nuclear weapon state.


Oh, you're so full of information!


Open Bolt said:


> If Russia nukes a non-nuclear weapon state (especially when Russia's existence is not even threatened), the entire world will do something bad to Russia.


Are you sure it's not all about Russia being threatened? Did you think the entire world is mad at Russia. Somebody told me that the majority of the world's people are happy with Russia. Should we check that out to find out for sure?


Open Bolt said:


> Probably Russia would be subjected to universal crushing sanctions or something similar, with even China cutting ties with them,


Even China? 


Open Bolt said:


> while at the same time Ukraine would get tons of support from all over the world.


Is the Ukraine not getting support?


Open Bolt said:


> The International Criminal Court would also issue an arrest warrant for Putin, and would imprison him for life if they ever got their hands on him.


Are you a teenager?


Open Bolt said:


> His days of traveling outside Russia would be done.


I don't imagine anybody will be doing much travelling if the US can't gain control of Russia's oil wealth! And especially if we have America starting a nulcear war when Putin uses a tactical nuclear weapon on the Ukraine or some Nato country. You did tell me that the Ukraine isn't a nuclear country didn't you.


Open Bolt said:


> No.  But we are willing to subject Russia to mutual extermination if it comes to that.


I think this war might be different from all of America's previous wars. Russia isn't playing fair and they're saying in slightly different words, we're not going to mess around with limited war if America tries to win this one. Do you think they mean it?

Maybe it's time for all you kids to close your bolts and go out and shoot some songbirds. You may not have many more opportunities!

Can I buy you a nice ice cream cone? What's your favourite flavour?


----------



## Ringo

The French volunteer was not afraid to tell the truth about Ukraine
Former French special forces fighter Adrien Boke has returned to France from Ukraine. He told about the war crimes of Ukraine, about the neo-Nazis from "Azov" and the supply of Western weapons to them. Separately, he noted the events in Bucha.
For those who do not speak French or Russian, a summary of the interview:
1) He was there (Kiev, Bucha) for 16 days as an assistant in the organization of logistics of medical equipment and medicines for civilians;
2 )He saw a lot of evidence of war crimes by the Ukrainian military;
3) Returned back, shocked by the lies on French TV shows, 80% of the participants of which were not even in Ukraine;
4) He has seen outspoken neo-Nazis in Ukraine, communicated with them, sees them in Europe, is shocked that Europe is helping them with weapons;
5) I have seen captured Russian military, has a video of how they are shot through the knees, knows that the identified captured officers are killed (with a bullet in the head), believes that these are not excesses, but a system;
6) Knows and has seen personally that American journalists shooting videos there are giving out mortar attacks by neo-Nazis for shelling by Russians;
7) Was in Lviv in a hotel when 4 Russian missiles flew 500 m away from him to the storage sites of weapons from Europe, the storage sites were civilian objects, and everyone knows about it


----------



## Open Bolt

Donald H said:


> Do you think so?


Yes.




Donald H said:


> What if Russia didn't even try to take Kiev or Kharkiv?


They did try.




Donald H said:


> Are you sure?


Yes.




Donald H said:


> What if Russia then nuked America with everything they've got?


Then America would commit genocide against the Russian people with our nuclear weapons.




Donald H said:


> Do you think Russia would do that


Don't care.




Donald H said:


> Are you sure it's not all about Russia being threatened?


Yes.




Donald H said:


> Did you think the entire world is mad at Russia.


Yes.




Donald H said:


> Somebody told me that the majority of the world's people are happy with Russia.


You shouldn't believe what the KGB tells you.




Donald H said:


> Should we check that out to find out for sure?


No.




Donald H said:


> Even China?


Yes.




Donald H said:


> Is the Ukraine not getting support?


They would get much more.




Donald H said:


> Are you a teenager?


I see that reality bothers you.




Donald H said:


> I don't imagine anybody will be doing much travelling if the US can't gain control of Russia's oil wealth!


No one cares about Russian oil, other than the fact that the sale of that oil is being used to fund atrocities.




Donald H said:


> And especially if we have America starting a nulcear war when Putin uses a tactical nuclear weapon on the Ukraine or some Nato country.


If Russia uses a nuclear weapon, it will be Russia who started the nuclear war.




Donald H said:


> You did tell me that the Ukraine isn't a nuclear country didn't you.


Yes.




Donald H said:


> I think this war might be different from all of America's previous wars. Russia isn't playing fair and they're saying in slightly different words, we're not going to mess around with limited war if America tries to win this one. Do you think they mean it?


I don't care if they mean it.  We have more than enough nukes to commit genocide against Russia if it comes to that.


----------



## Donald H

Open Bolt said:


> I don't care if they mean it.  We have more than enough nukes to commit genocide against Russia if it comes to that.


What if we had a discussion on a nulcear war, but discarded the MAD factor?
Would Russia win? What could be determining factors?
Population density?
Superior ultra-sonic weapons?
Size of countries?
Considerations for neighbouring allied countries?
The god's will?
Anything else you kids can think of?

If that's the unthinkable then I would suggest another outcome that includes nuclear weapons:

Russia is going to use a tactical nuclear weapon and the US won't respond in kind against Russia.
The issue will be taken to the UN to decide on what will arise out of this sort of escalation.

Then that's where the conversation would get quite interesting.

What do you think, assuming you do actually care very much?


----------



## Open Bolt

Donald H said:


> What if we had a discussion on a nulcear war, but discarded the MAD factor?


If Russia uses nuclear weapons against a NATO country, MAD will be a factor.




Donald H said:


> Would Russia win? What could be determining factors?
> Population density?
> Superior ultra-sonic weapons?
> Size of countries?
> Considerations for neighbouring allied countries?
> The god's will?
> Anything else you kids can think of?


If Russia uses nuclear weapons against a non-NATO non-nuclear-weapon state, there are two possible outcomes.

a) The NPT is discarded and all nations develop nuclear weapons.  Eventually there is a bad nuclear war that severely damages the entire human race.

b) The entire world (including China) hammers Russia with sanctions so severe that Russia is destroyed.

I think that when faced with "A" as the only alternative, everyone will choose "B" instead.




Donald H said:


> If that's the unthinkable then I would suggest another outcome that includes nuclear weapons:
> Russia is going to use a tactical nuclear weapon and the US won't respond in kind against Russia.
> The issue will be taken to the UN to decide on what will arise out of this sort of escalation.


That is possible only if it is a non-NATO state that is nuked.

If Russia nukes NATO, then it's nuclear war.




Donald H said:


> Then that's where the conversation would get quite interesting.
> What do you think, assuming you do actually care very much?


If Russia uses nuclear weapons against a non-nuclear-weapons state, I think the world will hammer Russia with the most severe sanctions in human history.

The International Criminal Court will also issue an arrest warrant for Putin.  If they get their hands on him, he will spend the rest of his life in prison.  The arrest warrant against Putin may happen anyway due to the crimes against humanity that have already taken place in Ukraine, but it will happen much faster if Russia uses nuclear weapons.


----------



## AlexanderPK

Open Bolt said:


> If Russia uses nuclear weapons against a NATO country, MAD will be a factor.
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia uses nuclear weapons against a non-NATO non-nuclear-weapon state, there are two possible outcomes.
> 
> a) The NPT is discarded and all nations develop nuclear weapons.  Eventually there is a bad nuclear war that severely damages the entire human race.
> 
> b) The entire world (including China) hammers Russia with sanctions so severe that Russia is destroyed.
> 
> I think that when faced with "A" as the only alternative, everyone will choose "B" instead.
> 
> 
> 
> That is possible only if it is a non-NATO state that is nuked.
> 
> If Russia nukes NATO, then it's nuclear war.
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia uses nuclear weapons against a non-nuclear-weapons state, I think the world will hammer Russia with the most severe sanctions in human history.
> 
> The International Criminal Court will also issue an arrest warrant for Putin.  If they get their hands on him, he will spend the rest of his life in prison.  The arrest warrant against Putin may happen anyway due to the crimes against humanity that have already taken place in Ukraine, but it will happen much faster if Russia uses nuclear weapons.


What a pleasure it would be to shut your stupid fucking mouth with something explosive! A hand grenade, for instance.


----------



## Open Bolt

AlexanderPK said:


> What a pleasure it would be to shut your stupid fucking mouth with something explosive! A hand grenade, for instance.


America's military will protect me.  They will protect my right to speak the truth as well.


----------



## miketx

Open Bolt said:


> America's military will protect me.  They will protect my right to speak the truth as well.


They'll do what they are told, and with the number of high ranking leftists in the military, don't count on them to follow their oath.


----------



## Open Bolt

miketx said:


> They'll do what they are told, and with the number of high ranking leftists in the military, don't count on them to follow their oath.


They will be told to protect America from Russian aggression.

But don't worry.  I am prepared to defend myself if any belligerent Russians should make it all the way to my doorstep with mayhem on their mind.


----------



## miketx

Open Bolt said:


> They will be told to protect America from Russian aggression.
> 
> But don't worry.  I am prepared to defend myself if any belligerent Russians should make it all the way to my doorstep with mayhem on their mind.


And russian aggression will be conservatives...


----------



## Toro

This is "winning"


lulz


----------



## Toro

Russian cities are burning.


But they are "winning"


----------



## Toro

Putin is a loser.

As are all those who support him.









						How Putin’s War in Ukraine Has Ruined Russia | Journal of Democracy
					

May 2022 | In a matter of weeks, the Russian autocrat has erased his country’s prosperity in a feckless attempt to rebuild a doomed empire.




					www.journalofdemocracy.org


----------



## Toro

More evidence of Russia losing.


----------



## badger2

Scott Ritter on NATO @ 45m 


			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


----------



## Toro

badger2 said:


> Scott Ritter on NATO @ 45m
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968



The anti-American loon Scott Ritter

LOL

In the meantime


----------



## badger2

Lira's blog seems to be tampered with. Prompts are coming on the screen that were not there before, and Ritter's video has disappeared. USMB prisoners may wish to try to retrieve Ritter's latest video dealing with NATO and Finland.


----------



## AlexanderPK

badger2 said:


> Lira's blog seems to be tampered with. Prompts are coming on the screen that were not there before, and Ritter's video has disappeared. USMB prisoners may wish to try to retrieve Ritter's latest video dealing with NATO and Finland.


You mean this one?


----------



## Open Bolt

badger2 said:


> Scott Ritter on NATO @ 45m


If Finland joins NATO, and Russia then nukes cities in Finland, Moscow and Leningrad will burn.

Militarizing the Finish border with Russia will not be a problem.  NATO will provide the necessary troops to ensure that Finland is safe.


----------



## AlexanderPK

Open Bolt said:


> If Finland joins NATO, and Russia then nukes cities in Finland, Moscow and Leningrad will burn.
> 
> Militarizing the Finish border with Russia will not be a problem.  NATO will provide the necessary troops to ensure that Finland is safe.


Yeah, a faggot + another faggot, hmm, how many warriors does that make?


----------



## badger2

AlexanderPK said:


> You mean this one?


Yes, thanks. Ritter has correctly described the crisis.


----------



## badger2

Open Bolt said:


> If Finland joins NATO, and Russia then nukes cities in Finland, Moscow and Leningrad will burn.
> 
> Militarizing the Finish border with Russia will not be a problem.  NATO will provide the necessary troops to ensure that Finland is safe.


It will be a major problem. This will produce an opposing militarization of that same Russian border: TOPOL.


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


> The French volunteer was not afraid to tell the truth about Ukraine
> Former French special forces fighter Adrien Boke has returned to France from Ukraine. He told about the war crimes of Ukraine, about the neo-Nazis from "Azov" and the supply of Western weapons to them. Separately, he noted the events in Bucha.
> For those who do not speak French or Russian, a summary of the interview:
> 1) He was there (Kiev, Bucha) for 16 days as an assistant in the organization of logistics of medical equipment and medicines for civilians;
> 2 )He saw a lot of evidence of war crimes by the Ukrainian military;
> 3) Returned back, shocked by the lies on French TV shows, 80% of the participants of which were not even in Ukraine;
> 4) He has seen outspoken neo-Nazis in Ukraine, communicated with them, sees them in Europe, is shocked that Europe is helping them with weapons;
> 5) I have seen captured Russian military, has a video of how they are shot through the knees, knows that the identified captured officers are killed (with a bullet in the head), believes that these are not excesses, but a system;
> 6) Knows and has seen personally that American journalists shooting videos there are giving out mortar attacks by neo-Nazis for shelling by Russians;
> 7) Was in Lviv in a hotel when 4 Russian missiles flew 500 m away from him to the storage sites of weapons from Europe, the storage sites were civilian objects, and everyone knows about it


With French captions, more people are able to translate it. French-to-English is easier than Russian-to-English, because the English speaker can see some words they recognize.


----------



## badger2

AZ is rolling.


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## badger2

Sputnik News on NATO-Finland








						Finland's Accession to NATO Would 'Certainly' Threaten Russia's Security, Kremlin Says
					

Finland and Sweden are expected to formally announce their decision to join the North Atlantic Alliance at the upcoming NATO summit in June. On Thursday, Finnish President Sauli Niinisto and Prime Minister Sanna Marin issued a joint...




					sputniknews.com


----------



## badger2

Caution, Not Wisdom

Before Musk can take over Twitter, its fascist-nazi machine is now trying to castrate internet prisoners from being informed. AZmilitary1 page will now come with a coercive either-or prompt: "log in/register." The prompt cannot now be taken offscreen as it could have been yesterday, and further scrolling will now be thwarted by this nazi software, leaving the prisonser no alternative but to leave the page.

So enjoy AZmilitary1 and the maps while you can, because Twitter is now doing an indignant Ukraine imitation.


----------



## badger2

Donbass and Russian armies will be well fed.

Russia Set To Reap Largest-Ever Wheat Harvest








						Russia set to reap largest-ever wheat harvest
					

Russia set to reap largest-ever wheat harvest




					www.rt.com
				



' '' in the entire history of Russia," Putin said.'


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Open Bolt

badger2 said:


> It will be a major problem. This will produce an opposing militarization of that same Russian border: TOPOL.


That's not a problem.  NATO can spare the troops.  Plus we can base ground-launched Tomahawk cruise missiles in Finland.  Russia's big naval base will be in range.


----------



## badger2

Open Bolt said:


> That's not a problem.  NATO can spare the troops.  Plus we can base ground-launched Tomahawk cruise missiles in Finland.  Russia's big naval base will be in range.


Ex-President of Russia Medvedev says it's a problem.


----------



## badger2

Pentagon's black marionette, Austin, went to Sofia just as a Kinzhal destroyed Western weapons storage facility at Ivano-Frankivsk, Pentagon's ex-sister city and traditional citadel oblast of CIA operatives. 

2022 mai 11 Bulgaria's Pro-Russian "Vazrazhdane" goes on National Protest in front of Parliament


			https://www.novinite.com/articcles/215053/Bulgarias+Pro-Russian+%20Vazrazhdane%20+goes+on+a+National+Protest+in+front+of+Parliament+Today


----------



## badger2

Bulgaria’s Pro-Russian "Vazrazhdane" goes on a National Protest in front of Parliament Today - Novinite.com - Sofia News Agency
					

The “Vazrazhdane” (Revival) party is protesting in front of the National Assembly, demanding the immediate resignation of the government.  The nationalists believe that PM Petkov's cabinet is failing in all its policies.



					www.novinite.com


----------



## badger2

Russia is to stop gas to Finland tomorrow.


----------



## Ringo

Toro said:


> The anti-American loon Scott Ritter
> 
> LOL
> 
> In the meantime


It will probably come as a surprise to you, but Russia has a lot of pontoon crossings that are installed within minutes, and all other crossings in this area have been successful. But you can continue to enjoy the "victories" of the Ukro-Reich while you can.


----------



## Toro




----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


> It will probably come as a surprise to you, but Russia has a lot of pontoon crossings that are installed within minutes, and all other crossings in this area have been successful. But you can continue to enjoy the "victories" of the Ukro-Reich while you can.


There are also snorkelers and frogmen who can cross with their weapons.


----------



## Ringo

Only because their towns and villages came under the control of Russian troops, the local population began to be perceived by the Ukrainian authorities as traitors. Yes, another question is why the Russians left several settlements, but this will be sorted out after the victory. And in general, there is no war without failures.

Local residents were scared to death by threats of repression and executions, because of "cooperation with the occupiers." People were promised (literally) the "new Bucha" – executions without trial only for suspicion of cooperation with the Russian authorities.

Unfortunately, the Russian authorities were unable to organize the evacuation of the population of Staraya Saltovka and the locality around in time.
This forced the residents of Staraya Saltovka, Rubezhnoye, Ternovaya to try to leave for Ukrainian territory in the direction of Kharkiv, thus demonstrating loyalty to the Kiev authorities. It was a tragic mistake.

On the morning of May 4, the column left for the south, in the direction of Kharkov. A convoy of civilian cars with civilians,  was shot by ukro-nazis near the first checkpoint on the highway from Rubezhnoye. Without warning, ukrainian soldiers destroyed the first five vehicles, killing all those who were there – these are civilians, including women and children. The rest of the cars were not allowed to enter Ukrainian territory under threat of destruction.

The shot cars remained on the highway, the ukrainian soldiers did not even allow them to pick up and bury the dead. They remained on the road in burnt-out, shot cars.

What happened proves that Kiev considers the South–Eastern territories as alien to itself, and the "liberation" operation immediately turns into a punitive one.
In the case of the "liberation" by the Ukro Armed Forces of the South–East of Ukraine, residents of Kharkiv and other regions are waiting for mass executions, which Kiev implemented a little earlier in the Kiev region.


----------



## badger2

Internet unconfirmed:

Polish tanks spotted near Krivoy Rog.

Chechens take Yuzhnoye

American inflation: gas 44%, airline tickets 33%, eggs 23%, chicken and milk 15%, coffee and beef 14%


----------



## Ringo

Pentagon spokesman Kirby openly admitted that the West had been preparing and supplying the Ukrainian army for combat operations for eight years.


----------



## badger2

Internet unconfirmed:
"Only one bridge left to retreat. If AFU does not pull out - they will be trapped tomorrow."


----------



## badger2

Severodonetsk map @ timepoint 60 min:


			https://twitter.com/UkraineMaps


----------



## badger2

Also captured ukronazi tankers.


			https://twitter.com/MapsUkraine


----------



## Open Bolt

badger2 said:


> Ex-President of Russia Medvedev says it's a problem.


He needn't worry.  NATO has enough troops to secure Finland's border.


----------



## badger2

Open Bolt said:


> He needn't worry.  NATO has enough troops to secure Finland's border.


Which automatically, dipshit, means securing Russia's border.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Open Bolt

badger2 said:


> Which automatically, dipshit, means securing Russia's border.


No it doesn't.  Why would anyone care about securing _Russia's_ border??

I know it must be frustrating to always argue against reality, but namecalling won't help.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## badger2

Open Bolt said:


> No it doesn't.  Why would anyone care about securing _Russia's_ border??
> 
> I know it must be frustrating to always argue against reality, but namecalling won't help.


Dipshit, Russia will be securing its own border. Try to keep up.


----------



## Open Bolt

badger2 said:


> Dipshit, Russia will be securing its own border. Try to keep up.


This incessant name-calling is a poor substitute for a compelling argument.

I know lots of people on both sides do it.  But really isn't it kind of pointless?

If Russia is going to secure their own border then all is well.  The border will be secure on both sides, and Finland will now be safe from Russian aggression as a member of NATO.

We should start placing land-based Tomahawk cruise missiles in Finland so that big Russian naval base is within range.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Open Bolt

Ringo said:


>


Or maybe they just plan to hold out forever so that Russia cannot consolidate their gains in the region.


----------



## Ringo

A Ukrainian in Warsaw stabbed a pole.
The tragedy occurred on the night of May 7-8 this year on Novy Svet Street in the center of Warsaw. As a result of a quarrel between a 29-year-old Pole and a group of drunk ukrainians.
One of the immigrants took a knife in his hand and stabbed the pole in the back several times.
The pole managed to get to the nearest store on his own, where he asked for help. The seller immediately called an ambulance, but the 29-year-old man died, despite the medical assistance provided.
According to eyewitnesses, the man stood up for the girls who were insulted by a group of Ukrainians.

About 250 murders are committed in Poland every year.
In Ukraine, with a similar population — more than 2500.
The Polish government imports crime. Poles will have to get used to new criminal gangs, robberies, beatings, thefts and murders.


			https://idiod.video/522mqs.mp4


----------



## Open Bolt

badger2 said:


> Internet unconfirmed:
> "Only one bridge left to retreat. If AFU does not pull out - they will be trapped tomorrow."


Russia is making some small gains towards encircling Sievierodonetsk and cutting off the defenders there, but they remain small gains.

I'm sure that Ukraine would prefer that Russia make no gains at all towards encircling Sievierodonetsk.  But it's not like Russia is close to encircling Sievierodonetsk.


----------



## badger2

"The crossing is clearly not under the control of Ukrainian forces, otherwise the internet would have been flooded by close-ups of corpses and vehicles."

"Russians liberate Neskuchne."

"Letter Z can be seen on Snake Island."


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


>


There is also the Mariupol biolab that Nebenzya has mentioned, which was researching pathogens. Nebenzya: "Russia plans to use articles 5 & 6 of the Convention on the Prohibition of Bioweapons to investigate biological activities in Ukraine."

China said at the UN that the international community should seriously investigate US military bioactivity in Ukraine. - Deputy Permanent Representative to the UN.

This automatically implicates the POS son of the POSPOTUS.


----------



## badger2

https://twitter.com/baronichitas
		

'Erdogan can now get concessions from NATO/US/EU in order to give them his vote on Sweden and Finland.....West has created narrative cul-de-sacs for itself that it cannot back out of. It now NEEDS Sweden and Finland to join NATO because it has made such a big deal out of it.'


----------



## badger2

2022 mai 13 Пентагон предупредил о возможнои приостановке поставок оружия на Украины
The Pentagon Warned of a Possible Suspension of Arms Supplies to Ukraine

' " Если мы не получим полномолчии скоро, етовозможно, что будет пузырь, период времени, в которыи ничего не будет передаваться.
"If we don't get authority soon, it's possible that there will be a bubble, a period of time in which nothing will be transferred. 

И мы бы xотели быть уверенными, что такого удастся избежать.
And we would like to be sure that this can be avoided." '


----------



## badger2

Pentagon Warns of Possible Suspension


			https://ri.ru/20220513/oruzhie-1788444284.html


----------



## badger2

Пентагон предупредил о возможной приостановке поставок оружия на Украину
					

Американские поставки вооружений Украине могут приостановиться, если сенат не примет проект о выделении новой помощи Киеву, сообщил Пентагон. РИА Новости, 13.05.2022




					ria.ru


----------



## Desperado

Who is actually winning in Ukraine?​Can;t tell but I do no0t that the US is not winning


----------



## toomuchtime_

badger2 said:


> 2022 mai 13 Пентагон предупредил о возможнои приостановке поставок оружия на Украины
> The Pentagon Warned of a Possible Suspension of Arms Supplies to Ukraine
> 
> ' " Если мы не получим полномолчии скоро, етовозможно, что будет пузырь, период времени, в которыи ничего не будет передаваться.
> "If we don't get authority soon, it's possible that there will be a bubble, a period of time in which nothing will be transferred.
> 
> И мы бы xотели быть уверенными, что такого удастся избежать.
> And we would like to be sure that this can be avoided." '


According to the Putin News, but in fact there is no real opposition to the$40 billion aid package in the US.  Paul simply wants some administrative changes in how it is delivered, or to put it another way, he wants some face time on TV to remind his supporters he is still being a pain in the ass to the WH.  More and better weapons will continue to flow into Ukraine until Russia realizes that it cannot sustain the cost of the war and the sanctions any longer and withdraws to beyond the 2014 borders.


----------



## badger2

toomuchtime_ said:


> According to the Putin News, but in fact there is no real opposition to the$40 billion aid package in the US.  Paul simply wants some administrative changes in how it is delivered, or to put it another way, he wants some face time on TV to remind his supporters he is still being a pain in the ass to the WH.  More and better weapons will continue to flow into Ukraine until Russia realizes that it cannot sustain the cost of the war and the sanctions any longer and withdraws to beyond the 2014 borders.


Anything that stops or slows the effeminate violence of NATO expansion and further CIA-MI6 funding such as Paul has done also links to why NATO would be blown out of the sky and the Pentagon would lose by spreading itself too thin in one region: implications for Chinese opportunism. Pentagon has just announced possible suspension of weapons to Ukraine.


----------



## toomuchtime_

badger2 said:


> Anything that stops or slows the effeminate violence of NATO expansion and further CIA-MI6 funding such as Paul has done also links to why NATO would be blown out of the sky and the Pentagon would lose by spreading itself too thin in one region: implications for Chinese opportunism. Pentagon has just announced possible suspension of weapons to Ukraine.


According to the Putin news, the Pentago announced that, but there will be no delay because the politicians on both sides of the aisle strongly support military aid to Ukraine, as do nearly all Europeans.  There is no CIA or MI6 funding for the courageous Ukrainian resistance fighters.  All the funding is out in the open and very popular.


----------



## badger2

toomuchtime_ said:


> According to the Putin news, the Pentago announced that, but there will be no delay because the politicians on both sides of the aisle strongly support military aid to Ukraine, as do nearly all Europeans.  There is no CIA or MI6 funding for the courageous Ukrainian resistance fighters.  All the funding is out in the open and very popular.


The funding for the creation of neo-nazis has been ongoing for the last 70 years. The citadel has been Lvov oblast. Victoria Nuland is the new CIA hybrid operative. So is Rubio. Nuland engineered 2014 Euromaidan. Russia is now physically moving these non-hitlerist ne-nazi types of mental disease away from its borders, which include NATO nazis.


----------



## toomuchtime_

badger2 said:


> The funding for the creation of neo-nazis has been ongoing for the last 70 years. The citadel has been Lvov oblast. Victoria Nuland is the new CIA hybrid operative. So is Rubio. Nuland engineered 2014 Euromaidan. Russia is now physically moving these non-hitlerist ne-nazi types of mental disease away from its borders, which include NATO nazis.


No one outside of Russia pays any attention to Putin's bs about nazis.  Most of the world views him with contempt and views the Russian  people with  pity for being so gullible as to believe his nonsense.  In 2005 Putin told the world that the break up of the USSR was the greatest geopolitical catastrophe of the last century and that the independence of the former Soviet satellite states threatened the security of Russia and this war is about nothing but Putin foolishly trying to conquer those former soviet state.  It is about Russian imperialism and nothing else.


----------



## Ringo

Ringo said:


> A Ukrainian in Warsaw stabbed a pole.


The Polish authorities are putting strong pressure on the family of a Pole who died at the hands of Ukrainian migrants.

This was announced by the chairman of the society "We Remember Volyn" Katarzhina Sokolovskaya. According to her, the pressure is exerted in the sense that once again not to talk about the nationality of the attackers.

The Warsaw police briefly reported on the incident, noting that in the interests of the investigation, the identity, age of the deceased and the circumstances of the crime will not be made public. Despite the fact that the murder was committed on May 8, today, that is, five days later, the perpetrator has not been found.

Earlier, EADaily reported that in Warsaw, on Nowy Svyat Street, a group of Ukrainian migrants first beat and then stabbed a Polish citizen who stood up for a girl whom drunk Ukrainians molested. A Polish citizen died of blood loss in a store, where he managed to get to hide from the enraged attackers.

The alleged murderer of the Pole. Freeze frame video:


----------



## Litwin

the answer:






						Ukraine has won the battle of Kharkiv, analysts say. Putin’s Horror Show: The potin´s hordes  Continues To Fail In Eastern Ukraine
					

everything is saying Ukraine has won the Battle of Kharkiv. Moscovy is about to leave the city’s surrounding area completely to prioritize its problematic axes in Izium and Severodonetsk. Remember the Moscow 🐽 conquest bravado :lol: ? what our next step ´d be ...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Ringo

Poles came to a russophobic gathering of refugees from Ukraine. "Go home to work, Bandera!" On what means do these refugees live there without working? A lot of free time, I see: sitting/walking anywhere, shouting, waving flags...


			https://idiod.video/pmlzj8.mp4


----------



## badger2

Unconfirmed:

Пошле Первые Пленные с Северодонецка, уже около 40.
40 POWs coming out of Severodonetsk.


----------



## badger2

Lira and Van Horne bring up future Canadian Prime Minister, In comparison with neo-nazi Nuland further to the south:



			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968
		

'....Not only her grandfather's past - but her own. Chrystia Freeland speaks Ukrainian.'


----------



## Ringo




----------



## badger2

Большство размед-данныx по фронтам, перемещениями и банковскои сфере по Украине, поступает от сотрудников нынешниx и бывшиx СВУ, особенно Днепропетровск области.
Most of the intelligence data on the fronts, movements and the banking sector comes from current and former members of the SVU, Dnepropetrovsk oblast.


----------



## badger2

Russia now has at least 500 Kinzhals located at its Arctic base, as mass production continues..


----------



## Ringo

Foreign Minister of Russia Sergey Lavrov: "The West has declared a total hybrid war against Russia; it is difficult to predict how long it will last, but the consequences will be felt by all without exception."


----------



## Ringo

What really happened at the Seversky Donets crossing?
					

A person who says he is a Ukrainian combat engineer has already claimed the glory of destroying a whole Battalion Tactical Group and killing 1500(!!!) Russian soldiers at a river crossing near Belogorovka. Ukrainian propaganda twitter & BrOSINT are all over it, coming up with ever higher...




					rwasamizdat.substack.com


----------



## para bellum




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Open Bolt

badger2 said:


> Russia now has at least 500 Kinzhals located at its Arctic base, as mass production continues..


And if Russia uses any of them to nuke a NATO country, the United States will then nuke targets in Russia.


----------



## badger2

The Avdiivka cauldron is closing:


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## badger2

Open Bolt said:


> And if Russia uses any of them to nuke a NATO country, the United States will then nuke targets in Russia.


Kinzhals do not require nuclear.


----------



## toomuchtime_

badger2 said:


> Kinzhals do not require nuclear.


Without a nuclear warhead, it is not a very practical weapon.  It costs about $100 million and a cruise missile costs only about $2 million, so most targets can be taken out with a volley of cruise missiles for much less than a single hypersonic missile.  Apparently, Putin thinks a country as poor as Russia is with a third rate army should spend as much as possible to take out every target.


----------



## para bellum

toomuchtime_ said:


> Without a nuclear warhead, it is not a very practical weapon. It costs about $100 million and a cruise missile costs only about $2 million


Khinzal is just an air launched SRBM (Iskander). 

Estimates for a brigade of Iskander-M is $200-$300 Mn. That's 12 launchers, 48 missiles, and support vehicles/loaders.

Unit cost on the missile is probably in the $1 to $1.5 Mn per copy.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## para bellum

Thread about the failed crossing from a retired Gen.


----------



## Flopper

Rye Catcher said:


> Maybe you ought to write a comic book?


It seems likely, there will be a negotiated settlement once Russia has complete control of the Eastern Ukraine.   It is hard to imagine Russia being successful in the west with supplies pouring in through Poland plus it would be all too easy to make a mistake that would end in a NATO Russian war.


----------



## Open Bolt

badger2 said:


> Kinzhals do not require nuclear.


If Russia conventionally attacks a NATO target, the American retaliation will be conventional in nature as well.


----------



## toomuchtime_

para bellum said:


> Khinzal is just an air launched SRBM (Iskander).
> 
> Estimates for a brigade of Iskander-M is $200-$300 Mn. That's 12 launchers, 48 missiles, and support vehicles/loaders.
> 
> Unit cost on the missile is probably in the $1 to $1.5 Mn per copy.


Not that is not even close to being true.  Even a cruise missile costs more than that.


----------



## Flopper

Open Bolt said:


> If Russia conventionally attacks a NATO target, the American retaliation will be conventional in nature as well.


That is most likely true.  However, the history of war has been that of escalation to either vanquish the enemy or gain such an advantage that the  enemy will either surrender or be willing to negotiate peace.   And to do that each side must increase hostilities.  As long as the two sides are evenly matched, nuclear weapons will stay in the closet but what if America technology proves too much for the Russia army and America air power is hitting Russia cities 5 times as often as Russians are hitting US cities.  Would the Russian military stand by and watch their cities being destroyed or would they attach nuclear war heads to their missiles.  I think the answer is obvious just as Hitler or the Japanese military would have done in WWII if they had the option. Nuclear stalemates are based on the belief that cooler heads will prevail and reason will rule over bloodlust.  However, when the bombs start falling and all that we know and love is going up in flames,  cool heads and reason will cease to exist.


----------



## badger2

toomuchtime_ said:


> Without a nuclear warhead, it is not a very practical weapon.  It costs about $100 million and a cruise missile costs only about $2 million, so most targets can be taken out with a volley of cruise missiles for much less than a single hypersonic missile.  Apparently, Putin thinks a country as poor as Russia is with a third rate army should spend as much as possible to take out every target.


No, it was a very practical weapon when used strategically (as[italics]) the black Pentagon puppet, Austin, perched its ass in Sofia. When the Kinzhal struck Ivano-Frankivsk and took out the ($)weapons storage depot, it was well worth the symbology, physical destruction, and exquisite timing of the hit: Ivano-Frankivsk was a sister city to the Pentagon.  Western media is not bright enough nor powerful enough to find out what was in the marionette's conversation with Shoigu.


----------



## badger2

Though not a single USMB prisoner can credibly tally the $ loss of equipment at Ivano_Frankivsk from a single Kinzhal strike, or the value of Kinzhals to the Pentagon, missiles that cannot be stopped.


----------



## para bellum

toomuchtime_ said:


> Not that is not even close to being true.  Even a cruise missile costs more than that.


Armenia got 4 launchers, reloaders, and command vehicle plus 25 missiles as part of a $200 Mn aid package from Russia. Also in that package was 400x Igla-S, 200x Verba SAM, 6x BM-92 Smerch MRLS, and possibly more- that's just what's in the SIPRI database.

The Iskander battery was estimated to be $70-$100 Mn. Russia doesn't publish price lists.

The fact remains, it's a short-range ballistic missile- it's not at all exotic, and comparisons to Tomahawks are like comparing a cabin cruiser to a ski boat.

They also have a "spotty" reputation, both in development and service.

That Aerospace Research center that burned down in Moscow a few weeks back was where the Iskander and Kalibr were developed.









						Why calling Russia's Kinzhal a 'hypersonic missile' is a stretch
					

On Saturday, Russia's Ministry of Defence announced the first operational use of the nation's new Kh-47M2 Kinzhal hypersonic missile in a strike against a




					www.sandboxx.us


----------



## badger2

Scott Ritter and Neopolitano video @ 7h:


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## toomuchtime_

badger2 said:


> No, it was a very practical weapon when used strategically (as[italics]) the black Pentagon puppet, Austin, perched its ass in Sofia. When the Kinzhal struck Ivano-Frankivsk and took out the ($)weapons storage depot, it was well worth the symbology, physical destruction, and exquisite timing of the hit: Ivano-Frankivsk was a sister city to the Pentagon.  Western media is not bright enough nor powerful enough to find out what was in the marionette's conversation with Shoigu.


Silly stuff.  The weapons will continue to flow into Ukraine and Russia's military factories will continue to close down, its economy will continue to contract and inflation, now 18%, will go to 50% over the next several months.  Every day of war costs Russia 20 billion euros, over 1.5 trillion so far and it will cost Russia over 7 trillion euros a year.  Every day this war goes on the Russian economy and Russian military grows weaker.


----------



## skye

badger2 said:


> Scott Ritter and Neopolitano video @ 7h:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1




Scott Ritter  got it! 

thanks for that.


----------



## Ringo

toomuchtime_ said:


> Not that is not even close to being true.  Even a cruise missile costs more than that.


Everything that the Pentagon buys is ten times more expensive. That's the whole point. Military-industrial complex. It's much more profitable than drug trafficking. Besides, it is safe and honorable.


----------



## badger2

skye said:


> Scott Ritter  got it!
> 
> thanks for that.


Yes, Scott's got the hook!


----------



## badger2

There is a problematic with the West's weapons flow. Yet to confrim that any Kinzhals were used. This happened at the traditional CIA citadel in Lvov oblast, where the first Kinzhal strike took out a weapons depot (Ivano-Frankivsk):



			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1
		

'...."Four enemy missiles hit one of the military infrastructure facilities of Lviv region. The object was completely destroyed." - Maxim Kozitsky, Gauleiter (nazi title of governor) of Lviv.'


----------



## badger2

Gonzalo Lira @ 3h


			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968
		

'....Finland confirms decision to join NATO....'


----------



## Ringo

The magazine "Monde Afrique" warns readers about the danger of the penetration of arms flows from Ukraine into Libya due to the massive and virtually uncontrolled military support of Kiev from America and the West.

"In Libya, the war has not ended yet, and for 11 long years the name of the country has merged with the word Сhaos. Countless conferences have been organized to try to restore what was destroyed by NATO, and many UN envoys have failed."
But, never mind! Glory to Ukraine!


----------



## badger2

We have already shown the Ice Age origins of the swastika in Ukraine (USMB search: Mezin).

2022 mai 15 Latvian Mercenaries 'En Route to Ukraine' Sport Nazi Insignias -Photos








						Latvian Mercenaries 'En Route to Ukraine' Sport Nazi Insignias– Photos
					

Scores of foreign mercenaries flocked to Kiev in the month following the start of the Russian special military operation. Moscow warned that they will become legit targets for its armed forces, and advised foreign governments to dissuade...




					sputniknews.com
				




Diving deeper into the pathology, one can see how Latvia excluding the Russian language in its schools is the psychosis it projects as Europe disintegrates and NATO's protection racket tries to opportunize the situation, as per the Bulgarian-turned-French, Kristeva:

Julia Kristeva's Black Sun: A Review








						111 New Books to Read for Asian American & Pacific Islander Heritage Month
					

In the U.S., May is the month when we shine a particular spotlight on the heritage, history, and contributions of Asian Americans and Pacific Islande...



					www.goodreads.com
				



'Freud of course, argued that at least some depressives could have their strange combination of self-deprecation and offended pride explained by the fact that their hatred was not really directed at themselves, but at someone else: the lost object, now incorporated. 

Фреид, конечно, утверждал, что, по краинеи мере, у некоторыx депрессивныx лиудеи странное сочетание само уничижения и оскорбленнои гордости может обьясняться тем фактом, что иx ненависть на самом деле направлена не на себя, а на кого-то другого: на потерянныи обьект, тепер инкорпорированныи.

But he allowed that melancholia could also stem from a real "wounded narcissism"; this is the depression that Kristeva pursues here.

Но он допускал, что меланxолия может также проистикать из настоящего "раненного нарциссизма"; ето депрессия, которую преследует едесь Кристева.'


----------



## Flopper

badger2 said:


> Gonzalo Lira @ 3h
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968
> 
> 
> '....Finland confirms decision to join NATO....'


Russia is pissed but there's isn't much they can do about.


----------



## badger2

It was Micah's comments that were translated into Russian in our analysis of the Latvian swastika:

Julia Kristeva's Black Sun Review
https://https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/153274.Black_Sun


----------



## badger2

Flopper said:


> Russia is pissed but there's isn't much they can do about.


Incorrect.


----------



## badger2

Black Sun
					

In Black Sun, Julia Kristeva addresses the subject of melancholia, examining this phenomenon in the context of art, literature, philosoph...



					www.goodreads.com


----------



## badger2

We believe that Kristeva's take on melancholia comes closest to defining the meaning of the Ukrainian Ice Age and modern day swastika, which was also Hitler's swastika.


----------



## badger2

War As Racket

Whereas lower IQs buy into the protection racketism and view it as some type of lack, some type of need, the more intelligent will notice that NATO needs to be lastingly boycotted and kept at bay, physically:

EU Lawmaker Threatens Turkey with Isolation in NATO if it Blocks Finland, Sweden Alliance








						EU Lawmaker Threatens Turkey With Isolation in NATO If It Blocks Finland, Sweden Alliance Bids
					

Finland announced earlier today that it will apply for NATO membership as its neighbour, Sweden has yet to make up its mind about the move. Both started considering NATO membership as an option following the start of Russia's special...




					sputniknews.com


----------



## Flopper

badger2 said:


> Incorrect.


Trade with Russia has dropped to less than 10%.  Russia has threaten to cut off electricity sales to Finland but the government says they have the capacity to make up the deficit.  The same is true for natural  gas.  Invading Finland seems very unlikely considering that Russia is bogged down in it's invasion of Ukraine.   NATO membership is a good option for Finland but maybe not for NATO.


----------



## badger2

Lira says an American has been taken out of Azovstal:


			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


----------



## badger2

Flopper said:


> Trade with Russia has dropped to less than 10%.  Russia has threaten to cut off electricity sales to Finland but the government says they have the capacity to make up the deficit.  The same is true for natural  gas.  Invading Finland seems very unlikely considering that Russia is bogged down in it's invasion of Ukraine.   NATO membership is a good option for Finland but maybe not for NATO.


Erdogan legitimately questions Finland's legitimacy due to terrorist refugia, but never questions how the North Atlantic made it, schizophrenically, all the way to Turkey. This is a capitalist pathology of protection racketism that sets, then repels, its own limits.


----------



## badger2

Turkey Offers To Solve Mariupol Standoff








						Turkey offers to solve Mariupol stand-off
					

Turkey has offered to evacuate wounded Ukrainian fighters and civilians from the besieged Azovstal plant




					www.rt.com


----------



## badger2

2h: 7 Americans Demilitarized at Rubezhnoye


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## badger2

V Rossii otreagirovali na vstuplenie Finliandi v NATO
In Russia, Reaction to Finland's Entry Into NATO








						Финляндию заставили вступить в НАТО, считает глава Совфеда по обороне Бондарев
					

Россия намерена усилить группировку войск на границе в случае присоединения Финляндии к Североатлантическому альянсу.




					www.pravda.ru
				



' Bondarev: " V sluchae, esli v Finlandii v neposredstvennoi blizhosti ot nas budut razmeshcheny nastupatel'nye, udarnye vooruzheniia NATO, my ukrepim rubeshi, usilim rossiiskuiu gruppirovku voisk na granitse.

Bondarev: In the event that NATO offensive, strike weapons are deployed in Finland in close proximity to us, we will strengthen our borders, strengthen the Russian grouping of troops on the border.

Bezopasnosti Rossii nichego ne ugrozhaet.
Nothing threatens Russia's security.

I seichas prakticheski dozhali Finnov.
And now the Finns have practically been squeezed." '


----------



## Toro

Not Russia


----------



## Ringo




----------



## badger2

Putin's video has English captions:


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## badger2

Post #760: Scroll to ten Azov white-flag surrender at Azovstal.


----------



## badger2

More details on the Azovstal surrender, etc.


			https://twitter.com/GeromanAT


----------



## badger2

Video of Azovstal "evacuation" @ 2min.:


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## Ringo

The Ministry of Internal Affairs of the Lugansk People's Republic reported the encirclement of up to 16 thousand APU soldiers near Lisichansk and Severodonetsk.  Good news in addition to the surrender of the nazis of "Azov" in Mariupol.


----------



## badger2

The comlete Donbas front is now under fire.

It was agreed not to film beccause there are NATO officers captured as well.

Ukrainian army has been firing MLRS rocckets at Yelenovka. It is the location of the remand center where some of the Azov militants who had surrendered the day before were taken to.


----------



## toomuchtime_

badger2 said:


> Video of Azovstal "evacuation" @ 2min.:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


A rare "victory" for the withdrawing Russian army.


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


> The Ministry of Internal Affairs of the Lugansk People's Republic reported the encirclement of up to 16 thousand APU soldiers near Lisichansk and Severodonetsk.  Good news in addition to the surrender of the nazis of "Azov" in Mariupol.


" As soon as Russian forces take the city of Mariupol under control, the Kiev regime will fall."
(Vladimir Kozin, Academy of Military Sciences of the Russian Federation)


----------



## badger2

On 2021 Dec 16 in the UN Assembly on a resolution on combatting nazism, only 2 countries voted against: USA and Ukraine. There's no sense in making a moral case against nazism; nazism is morality itself. This mental illness has to be physically moved away from Russia's borders or else trials held for crimes committed since 2014 against the people of Donbas.


----------



## badger2

We first mentioned Julia Kristeva's Black Sun in post #745. NinaByzantina deep dives into nazi symbology @ timepoint 10 hours:


			https://twitter.com/NinaByzantina
		

'RVAwonk: "That's right -- Sonnenrad or Schwarze Sonne predates Azov's appropriation of that symbol (though the Wolfsangel is the more prominant nazi symbol here). The Buffalo mass shooter and Azov simply adhere to the same ideology." '


----------



## badger2

badger2 said:


> We first mentioned Julia Kristeva's Black Sun in post #745. NinaByzantina deep dives into nazi symbology @ timepoint 10 hours:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/NinaByzantina
> 
> 
> 'RVAwonk: "That's right -- Sonnenrad or Schwarze Sonne predates Azov's appropriation of that symbol (though the Wolfsangel is the more prominant nazi symbol here). The Buffalo mass shooter and Azov simply adhere to the same ideology." '


Byzantina, et al, is on it. One of the best books on melancholia is Tellenbach's Melancholy. We link the catholic pathology to the CIA puppet now in the White House, to Ukraine, and to the Buffalo mass shooter. None should be surprised that catholicism is adept at  manipulating the symbol. Tellenbach was published by Duquesne, one of America's top catholic universities, and when the CIA goes to church, it's not to pray. One should keep an eye on catholic Ukraine.

Nothing Fails Like Prayer: Ensuring the Perpetuity of Mental Illness

Duquesne University Statement Regarding Buffalo Shooting








						Duquesne University Statement Regarding Buffalo Shooting
					






					www.duq.edu
				



'....Memories are still fresh from the Tree of Life shooting in 2018....As we pray for those left to move on from this horrific act.'

In his book, badger especially reveres Tellenbach's professional take on the concept of endocosmogeniety.

Hubertus Tellenbach, Melancholy, originally published in 1961 by Springer: Berlin/Goettengen/Heidelberg, by Ebenda: New York/Tokyo, 1976, and by Duquesne Psychological Series Duquesne University, 1980.

NinaByzantina, et al links Kristeva's Black Sun and the nazi symbol of the Buffalo shooter, as well as Putin's daughter being a Japanese philologist. Japanese utsubyo 'melancholia.'


----------



## badger2

"Peresvet" laser can blind enemy reconnaissance systems in orbits up to 1.5 thousand km high.

'A battery of US M777 howitzers was struck by a cruise missile near Podgornoye.' - Russian MoD


----------



## badger2

For those who have access to Tellenbach (post # 770), psychiatric analyses of German melancholics in his book reveal what Tellenbach terms 'the fear of being in arrears.' Thus as we begin to expose the catholic-CIA-MI6 pathologies that have operated and continue to operate in Ukraine, the Lend-Lease Act for weapons will be a prime factor for schizoanalysis of black sun symbology coupled to Ukrainian nazism/melancholia. The Lend-Lease Act is deliberate, primitive violence that keeps the scapegoat-victim in the Neolithic, when theology itself bagan to gather momentum. Both the Catholic mafia and the CIA are well aware of this mechanism. POSPOTUS is both a catholic puppet and a CIA puppet.


----------



## para bellum

badger2 said:


> 'A battery of US M777 howitzers was struck by a cruise missile near Podgornoye.' - Russian MoD


It wasn't a cruise missile, it was a loitering munition and it missed. The video also showed some shelling of the empty field.








						Russia shows destruction of US-made howitzers in Ukraine
					

The aerial footage shows a battery of two 155-mm howitzers and Ukrainian artillery crews preparing vehicles for combat




					english.pravda.ru
				











						Russia announced a raid on US grenades transferred to Ukraine
					

Russia released a video of an attack on an M777 howitzer battery transferred by the US to Ukraine during an ambush in the central region of this country. Major General Igor Konashenkov, spokesman for the Russian Defense Ministry, today announced ... Read more




					www.newsnpr.org


----------



## badger2

para bellum said:


> It wasn't a cruise missile, it was a loitering munition and it missed. The video also showed some shelling of the empty field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia shows destruction of US-made howitzers in Ukraine
> 
> 
> The aerial footage shows a battery of two 155-mm howitzers and Ukrainian artillery crews preparing vehicles for combat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.pravda.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia announced a raid on US grenades transferred to Ukraine
> 
> 
> Russia released a video of an attack on an M777 howitzer battery transferred by the US to Ukraine during an ambush in the central region of this country. Major General Igor Konashenkov, spokesman for the Russian Defense Ministry, today announced ... Read more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsnpr.org


Perhaps so, though it's more intelligent to get used to the concept as the weapons arrive in Ukraine.


----------



## badger2

Lira mentions Desna, but apparently still does not know about the Ice Age Swastika found along the Desna River:



			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968
		

' No wonder NATO is stunned and scared. In just 90 days, a chunk of land the size of the UK has been bitten off.
....
@21h: What's the media hiding? Between 250 and 300 people are estimated to have been killed in yesterday's strikes at a Ukrainian training center in Desna.'

USMB search: Desna


----------



## para bellum

badger2 said:


> Perhaps so, though it's more intelligent to get used to the concept as the weapons arrive in Ukraine.


I don't know what that's supposed to mean. Russia has been using cruise missiles since day one of the invasion. On cities and infrastructure, and fixed installations like air defense radars, airfields, and supply depots. They are not for mobile targets like artillery positions.

The fact that they released the video is a little strange, since it kind of shows how crappy their aim is.

On a related note, there was a video released about 3 days ago by the Ukrainian side that showed a M777 hitting a Russian SPG in a field. That video seems to be disappeared- I've been trying to find is again for 2 days. The reason I'm looking for it is that there was a short segment towards the end of the clip that showed the shell on the loading ramp, and it had a PGK fuse. The loader gave the vanes a little spin before loading it into the breach.

It's the first documented use of M1156 PGK's in the war- seems like it was deleted because it showed a little too much...


----------



## badger2

Today's Donbas analysis:


			https://twitter.com/GeromanAT


----------



## badger2

para bellum said:


> I don't know what that's supposed to mean. Russia has been using cruise missiles since day one of the invasion. On cities and infrastructure, and fixed installations like air defense radars, airfields, and supply depots. They are not for mobile targets like artillery positions.
> 
> The fact that they released the video is a little strange, since it kind of shows how crappy their aim is.
> 
> On a related note, there was a video released about 3 days ago by the Ukrainian side that showed a M777 hitting a Russian SPG in a field. That video seems to be disappeared- I've been trying to find is again for 2 days. The reason I'm looking for it is that there was a short segment towards the end of the clip that showed the shell on the loading ramp, and it had a PGK fuse. The loader gave the vanes a little spin before loading it into the breach.
> 
> It's the first documented use of M1156 PGK's in the war- seems like it was deleted because it showed a little too much...


Zoka would likely know about these M777 incidents.


			https://twitter.com/200_zoka


----------



## Toro

KYIV/KHARKIV, Ukraine, May 17 (Reuters) - Even as the Kremlin prepares to take full control of the ruins of Mariupol city, it faces the growing prospect of defeat in its bid to conquer all of Ukraine's eastern Donbas because its badly mauled forces lack the manpower for significant advances.









						Analysis: Putin takes Mariupol, but wider Donbas victory slipping from reach
					

Even as the Kremlin prepares to take full control of the ruins of Mariupol city, it faces the growing prospect of defeat in its bid to conquer all of Ukraine's eastern Donbas because its badly mauled forces lack the manpower for significant advances.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## AlexanderPK

Toro said:


> KYIV/KHARKIV, Ukraine, May 17 (Reuters) - Even as the Kremlin prepares to take full control of the ruins of Mariupol city, it faces the growing prospect of defeat in its bid to conquer all of Ukraine's eastern Donbas because its badly mauled forces lack the manpower for significant advances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis: Putin takes Mariupol, but wider Donbas victory slipping from reach
> 
> 
> Even as the Kremlin prepares to take full control of the ruins of Mariupol city, it faces the growing prospect of defeat in its bid to conquer all of Ukraine's eastern Donbas because its badly mauled forces lack the manpower for significant advances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


And the unconditional surrender this assholes call non other than evacuation.
You know how evacuation is different from surrender? Evacuated people go home, those who surrender end up, like your friends, in a prison camp.


----------



## badger2

@18h: 'Russian Army takes Doven'ke (SE Izyum) + Novoselivka (NW Lyman), as well as with LPR help, Troits'ke, Druzhba, Trypillya, Volodoymyrika, Nova Kam'yanka and Viktorivka.'


			https://twitter.com/200_zoka


----------



## badger2

AFU can no longer boast about Kharkiv, as the video shows the instant of the rocket strike to the AFU Control Building in Lozova, Kharkiv region @ timepoint 60 minutes:


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## badger2

Aсcording to AZmilitary1, a major cauldron is closing in Donbas. Lira states of Mariupol: "I have friends with family in the city to I know this is true. Don't let them gaslight you - the Zelenskiy regime was deliberately killing Ukrainian civilians."


			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


----------



## JWBooth

I had it all wrong. Ukraine is definitely winning and Russia is losing BADLY. All Russians have been able to do is capture places like Mariupol, Popazna, Kherson, secure a land corridor to Crimea and control territory in Donbass the size of UK, whereas Ukraine won the Eurovision.


----------



## badger2

The CIA poetizes itself as intelligent by going to church to look for recruits, in mimesis of John Wesley (of Hillary Clinton's Methodist protection racket) holding prayer meetings in an abandoned gun factory.

'Even so, US military aid to the islamist guerrillas, who were intent on driving Russians out of their country, remained limited until April 1985, when President Reagan signed a classified order to do just that "by all means available." That directive soon doubled tyhe CIA's covert arms budget there to $350 million a year. After the president approved the delivery of advanced shoulder-fired Stinger missiles, Afghan fighters used those lethal ground-to-air weapons to shoot down some 270 Soviet aircraft in the last two years of that war.

Through an expenditure of just $2 billion over a decade, the CIA's Afghan version of surrogate warfare destroyed 995 Soviet armored vehicles and 745 aircraft, killed 15,000 Red Army troops, and produced unsustainable losses of $96 billion. To staunch what Soviet leader Mikhail Gorbachev came to call the "bleeding wound" of Afghanistan, the Red Army was forced to withdraw in defeat.'
(McCoy, To Govern the Globe, p. 235)


----------



## badger2

Witte's take on the Donbas:


			https://twitter.com/Witte_Sergei
		

' @1 hr. Russia has many options for creative exploitation. It's operationally cursed for Ukraine.'


----------



## Ringo

Joke:
To speed up the course of special operations, the Russian Defense Ministry announced that from June 1, those ukrainians who surrender, will be paid money.


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


> Joke:
> To speed up the course of special operations, the Russian Defense Ministry announced that from June 1, those ukrainians who surrender, will be paid money.


The appropriate currency is US dollars. One each per man.


----------



## Ringo

badger2 said:


> The appropriate currency is US dollars. One each per man.


Russians do not use dollars anymore in trades.


----------



## Ringo

The Sun published a major article about the British guards of the medical center, who sheltered a 22-year-old refugee from Lviv in the house, and after 10 days left with her, abandoning his wife and two daughters.
It's strange that the Sun writes about it with absolute delight. They went completely crazy with this Ukraine thing...


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


> The Sun published a major article about the British guards of the medical center, who sheltered a 22-year-old refugee from Lviv in the house, and after 10 days left with her, abandoning his wife and two daughters.
> It's strange that the Sun writes about it with absolute delight. They went completely crazy with this Ukraine thing...


----------



## Toro

rofl


----------



## badger2

badger2 said:


>


The tweet was scrubbed, though not before some USMBers got to see the photo of POSPOTUS and Zelenskiy.


----------



## badger2

The photo of POSPOTUS fondling Zelenskiy was a trip, and Kristina has been going bananas posting images on her blog:


			https://twitter.com/Kristina771994


----------



## Ringo

Something happened that really rarely happens in history: Zelensky at the legislative level formalizes the special status of foreign citizens – Poland – in Ukraine.

The President of the State asks the national Parliament to approve the special rights of citizens of another state, essentially allowing them everything. According to leaks in the media, it is about equating the rights of Poles with the rights of Ukrainians, with the exception of the right to vote.

The incident of sovereignty, you can't say otherwise.

Not the separatists, but the president of the country himself transfers the rights to the citizens of another country on the territory of his state, without introducing them into the citizenship of Ukraine.

If the Kiev regime is so actively throwing away its independence, its independence, then what kind of claims can the Ukrainian administration have against the Crimeans at all?

Nobody in the Parliament of Ukraine cares about the sovereignty of Ukraine so much that the main question is not how to preserve it, but who to give it to.

There are also secondary ones that follow from it – for how many, how many times and how deep to carry out integration in a form convenient for the West.

Under the guise of preserving its own identity, the Kiev regime is destroying it, shooting at its own for 8 years, and now doing the unprecedented – legalizing the de facto seizure of its country.

THIS IS DONE BY THE PRESIDENT OF UKRAINE ZELENSKY.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## badger2

Were these CIA operatives at Azovstal? Lviv?
@15 hr


			https://twitter.com/Olivia_Gazis


----------



## Ringo

According to the deputy head of the regional administration in the Russian-controlled Kherson region, both Russian and Ukrainian will have the status of a state language. (You know, the type of thing that Kiev failed to implement via the Minsk agreements for years and years.)


----------



## Toro

skye supports Russia killing a million animals


----------



## badger2

Lisichansk is now cut off. Ukrainians must retreat now or become encircled in the cauldron. Western media will not show you these things:


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## badger2

https://twitter.com/EmmanuelGMay
		

' 15h: Russian Army and LDR takes Rozsadky, Svitlodarsk, Vozdvyzhenka, Myronivka, Rotti, Vidrodzhennya and south part of Luhans'ke. West of Popasna, they also reach Pylypchatnye, advance in direction of Artemivsk.'


----------



## badger2

Situation in Donbass Extremely Bad








						‘Situation in Donbass extremely bad’ – Ukraine
					

The situation in the Donbass is ‘extremely bad’ for the Kiev troops, Ukrainian Foreign Minister Dmitry Kuleba said at the Davos forum




					www.rt.com
				



' and things are going to get even worse if " we don't get MLRS ASAP,
i delo poidet eshche uzhe, esli "my ne poluchim MLRS kak mozhno skoree, '


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

Toro said:


> Russia killing a million animals


When you cum in your boyfrien's ass, you kill millions of people!


----------



## Ringo

WWI trench warfare with drones


			https://idiod.video/p7ksmp.mp4


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


>


This is an excellent format for a video. The captioned cyrillic while the viewer hears their English is like romanizing Russian like we did in post #802. Both methods can be considered a dynamic, real-time dictionary.


----------



## badger2

Lira speculates on what happens to the Zelenskiy regime when it looses the Donbass, @ 1hr:



			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


----------



## Ringo

German Chancellor Olaf Scholz lacks courage and leadership. This opinion is shared by the Ambassador of Ukraine to Germany Andriy Melnyk, writes Bild.

"Scholz, during his speech in Davos, did not give encouraging signals on Ukraine's membership in the EU and did not list measures to support Kiev. He probably lacks courage and leadership," the newspaper quotes the diplomat as saying.
At the same time, Melnik again criticized the Chancellor for delaying the delivery of heavy weapons to Ukraine. According to him, Berlin is failing Kiev militarily.

 Judging by the fact that the Fuhrer silently endures, obediently listening to insults from some faggots, he really lacks courage and leadership.

"Olaf, he only got one ball..."


----------



## para bellum

Russki media in a panic. lol.


----------



## para bellum

Long thread here on Russian goals, worth the read.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Ringo




----------



## JWBooth

Another victory for the Ukes, they fought hard to hand over Severodonetsk to the defeated Russian and Donetsk forces. Very generous of them


----------



## JWBooth

Uke counteroffensive retakes ground in Luhansk. A day for Nitwit to celebrate UkroNazi victories.


----------



## ESay

JWBooth said:


> Uke counteroffensive retakes ground in Luhansk. A day for Nitwit to celebrate UkroNazi victories.View attachment 651247


You can celebrate, you son of a bitch. Hope the Mexicans soon will show your place.


----------



## Ringo

Western countries are thinking about lifting sanctions against russian businessmen in exchange for assistance to Ukraine.
Lifting sanctions in exchange for helping Ukraine looks like a cheap trick, since Ukraine will steal money anyway and demand the return of sanctions. The sanctions will be returned, but the money is not.


----------



## badger2

At timepoint 19h, female nazi kills parents then uses to the children to enable escape from Mariupol:


			https://twitter.com/SuchanVladimir
		

'....Julia Paevskaya....tried to escape by shooting the parents of fleeing Mariupol family and trying to impersonate the mother....'


----------



## badger2

At 14h, this latest captioned biolabs video is excellent, especially if the viewer can slow down the speed of the discourse. Then, the viewer can learn to speak Russian, already with the correct grammar, and simultaneously know the words in their own mother tongue, as was shown in earlier thread posts:

Russian MoD: US Biolabs @14h


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1
		


@ 23 h, also linking Hunter Biden to Ukrainian biolabs (especially the bird flu lab @ Kharkiv, Ukraine) is this report for Nigeria, Lagos being a prominent and historical bird flu location:


			https://twitter.com/thesiriusreport
		

'....Russia called on the WHO to investigate the activities of US-funded Nigerian laboratories in Abuja, Zaria and Lagos.'


----------



## Ringo

Trailer for an upcoming documentary about the Battle for Mariupol. The trailer is now available in English, so I assume the movie will also have English subs.


----------



## badger2

Situation in Ukraine: Gonzalo Lira live on the Duran @ 4h.


			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


----------



## Ringo




----------



## badger2

Kennedy warned us about CIA-MI6 propaganda in his book, The Real Anthony Fauci. Following the analysis is this thread and captioned video by Mick Wallace linking the propaganda machine in Ukraine. Scroll to 18 May:


			https://twitter.com/samgtto3000


----------



## badger2

Mick Wallace states in the 18 May video (post #824): "....in fact, what I'm describing is a smoothly running propaganda machine, policing the narrative so as to suit the NATO Ukraine perspective, the one-dimensional approach is at the expense of possibly reaching an understanding of what is going on...."


----------



## badger2

@ 50 min. timepoint, Ukrainian refugees smear feces on Bulgarian walls: "slava ukrainy"


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## Ringo




----------



## AlexanderPK

Ringo said:


>


I saw a video of an American living in a dumpster somewhere in LA or a shithole around there who was proudly saying that he lives in the most awesome and democratic country in the world. My point is it's just no use in convincing the assholes in anything. They'll be eating shit and telling it's honey no matter what. We'll just wait and see when the denazification it's over. Demilitarisation too.


----------



## JWBooth

Gonzalo Lira reports from Ukraine


----------



## Open Bolt

AlexanderPK said:


> We'll just wait and see when the denazification it's over. Demilitarisation too.


The only neonazis involved here are the Russians who are invading Ukraine.

Russian neonazis will not be demilitarizing anyone.  They've already completely failed in their attempt to conquer Ukraine.


----------



## badger2

Plenty going on.


			https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1


----------



## badger2

The nazi swastika was brought down to Ukraine from Scandinavia, though it first originated in Ukraine, as Hitler knew, as we have already documented at here USMB (USMB search: Mezin). For the most part, Homo sapiens had to wait for the glaciers to melt before becoming consistently sedentary in Sandinavia.


----------



## badger2

Gonzalo Lira's current video links biolabs in Ukraine and the Zelenskiy regime having nuclear material to manufacture weapons. At timepoint 8:51 in the video, Lira mentions ethnic genetics, and is correct: there are particular Russian susceptibilities to types of leishmaniasis. This leishmaniasis links precisely to Natalya's confrontation with the entomologist at the Lugar Center (Skye's thread, Conspiracy forum / USMB search: Gaytandzhieva). Thus, the vectors of interest include sandflies of the Crimea as well as Tbilisi, Georgia, location of the Lugar Center. These scientific facts links to both Lugar and Obama visiting Russia in 2005.


----------



## badger2

Lira's nuclear video is here:


			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


----------

